# Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März

*Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag​*
In NRW, wo ja der nicht gerade als anglerfreundlich zu bezeichnende Grüne Remmel zuständiger Minister ist, scheinen dessen Drangsalierungswünsche für Angler, Jäger und andere anständige Bürger nun auch in den Stadtverwaltungen Gehör zu finden.


Den Pächtern der Gewässer (Vereine vor Ort), welche die Stadt verpachtet (der Wirtschaftsbetriebe Duisburg - AöR), wurde anscheinend ein "Nachtragsvertrag" zur Unterschrift vorgelegt.

Bemerkenswert sind da folgende Punkte:


> § 3
> 
> Hinter § 5 Absatz 8 werden folgende Absätze ergänzt:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht haben auch die Duisburger die Stellungnahme des Geschäftsführers des DAFV, Herrn Dr. Spahn, gelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Was ja weder vom Präsidium des DAFV noch von einem der Landes- oder Spezialverbände, die den DAFV tragen, öffentlich dementiert wurde, obwohl das nun auch schon über 10 Tage her ist.. 
Und so als allgemeine Grundlage für den DAFV und die da organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände gesehen werden kann.

Und dann hat die Stadt eben diese "Sichtweise" freudig übernommen.

Die Duisburger sollten also - wenn das so unterzeichnet wird von den Pächtern (egal welchen, wenn die Vereine das nicht unterschreiben, muss das ein andere Pächter wohl genauso unterschreiben) - tunlichst vermeiden, sich beim zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische erwischen zu lassen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich finde die äusserung "abknüppelgebot" sehr polemisch.


----------



## raxrue (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich finde es Wünschenswert das das für Schäden welche von Politikern verursacht werden (egal welchen) entsprechende Strafen an die selbigen eingeführt werden..dazu gehört auch Dummschwätzen um sich zu profilieren..und vieleicht ist es möglich irgendwann in einem Land zu Leben wo nicht ständig irgendwelche Missionierer unterwegs sind..Gottseidank sind die Leute die man beim Fischen trifft in der Regel Gleichgesinde


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Duisburger sollten also - wenn das so unterzeichnet wird von den Pächtern (egal welchen, wenn die Vereine das nicht unterschreiben, muss das ein andere Pächter wohl genauso unterschreiben) - tunlichst vermeiden, sich beim zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische erwischen zu lassen.



So eine Klausel ist im Hinblick auf das Tierschutzgesetz genau so rechtswidrig wie die Auslegung des Fischereigesetzes in Bayern. 

 Es muss halt endlich mal zu einem Grundsatzverfahren kommen, um hier die Rechtslage zu klären. Dazu bedarf es aber erst mal eines Klägers. Mal schauen, ob sich da in Duisburg jemand dazu hinreißen lässt.

 Wobei: Dort wäre das Eis noch dünner als in Bayern, weil der Angler in Duisburg nicht mal gegen Landesrecht verstößt. Ein Angler könnte also bestenfalls vom Verein den Erlaubnisschein entzogen bekommen und hätte im Gegenzug alle Möglichkeiten, gegen den Verein wegen Nötigung zum Begehens einer Straftat vorzugehen, wenn er den Fisch nicht verwerten konnte/wollte.

 Aber wie gesagt: Ich glaube, das wird wieder ein Papiertiger, weil aufgrund der Gesetzeslage niemand auf Konfrontation aus ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und?

Wird der Vertrag so unterzeichnet, gilt das trotzdem mit dem Abknüppelgebot - Vertragsfreiheit.

Wenn der Rechteinhaber (hier Stadt) das für seine Gewässer so will - und es nicht geltendem Recht widerspricht (was es nicht macht, das kann der Bewirtschafter so immer festlegen, um nicht abknüppelwillige Angler auszusortieren).

Und das tut es nicht in Bezug auf TSG, es wird ja niemand gezwungen zu angeln oder sich da eine Karte zu kaufen oder in Verein zu gehen, wenn er meint, da vorkommende Fische NICHT abknüppeln zu wollen/können.

Kauft sich ein Angler da dann eine Karte oder ist einem Verein, der Gewässer der Stadt hat, akzeptiert er dies ebenfalls als Vertragsbestandteil.

Er muss dann halt auf andere Gewässer ausweichen, wenn da in den Stadtgewässern Fische vorkommen, die er nicht abknüppeln will und darf dann da eben nicht angeln.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

"Das Zurücksetzen ist nur bei untermassigen oder geschonten Fischarten erlaubt (LFischVO §1-4)."

Komisch, das steht da gar nicht. Da steht nur das geschonte und untermassige Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen! Aus dem Inhalt dieser Regelungen geht hervor, dass dies ausnahmslos zu erfolgen hat. Das ist damit keine Erlaubnis, sondern eine Verpflichtung! 
Daraus offenbar mit aller Macht herleiten zu wollen, das jeder massige Fische im Umkehrschluß entnommen werden muß, ist vielleicht politisch gewollt, findet aber keinen Wiederhall im Gesetz und vor allem nicht in den zitierten Vorschriften. Hätte man das bei maßigen Fischen gewollt, dann hätte man dies in ein die Handlungsfreiheit einschränkendes Gesetz, wie es das Fischereigesetze nebst Verordnungen sind,  aufgenommen.  Das hat der Gesetzgeber aber ausdrücklich nicht, so dass vom Willen des Gesetzgebers davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass maßige und nicht geschonte Fische entnommen werden dürfen. Über eine strikte Entnahmeverpflichtung schweigt das Gesetz somit. Eine andere Herleitung ergibt sich auch nicht aus dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> "Das Zurücksetzen ist nur bei untermassigen oder geschonten Fischarten erlaubt (LFischVO §1-4)."
> 
> Komisch, das steht da gar nicht.



Ja was nun? Steht der von Thomas angeführte Satz da drin oder nicht?? :g


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Genau, Vertragsfreiheit! Wer sagt, dass man die Änderung eines bestehenden Vertrages unterschreiben muß? Man darf ja nichts rechtswidriges verlangen. Das gilt für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Institutionen und diejenigen die deren Aufgaben wahrnehmen ebenfalls.

Kommt dann möglicherweise keine Vertragsverlängerung mehr in Betracht. Da aber meistens Verlängerungsoptionen in solchen Verträgen  enthalten sind, muss eine Kündigung erklärt werden. Eine solche Kündigung kann dann schon mal überprüfbar sein. Da kommt es aber auf die Einzelheiten an!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Naturliebhaber
Man, man, man, das ist der Verweis auf die Rechtsgrundlage, aus der sich das angeblich ergeben soll.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich finde die äusserung "abknüppelgebot" sehr polemisch.



Schopenhauer,Lessing,Tucholsky..alles Polemiker.Hat es der Welt geschadet oder zum nachdenken angeregt?

@deep down
Hab die aktuelle 2015er Verordnung auch gerade mal dahingehend überlesen..ich weiss jetzt auch nicht, woraus die da einen Entnahmezwang ableiten?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Wird der Vertrag so unterzeichnet, gilt das trotzdem mit dem Abknüppelgebot - Vertragsfreiheit.
> 
> ...



Wir landen immer wieder bei der gleichen Problematik: Deine Meinung ist eine mögliche Auslegung. Es gibt aber viele andere. Z.B. die, dass Vertragsklauseln, die mich zu Straftaten zwingen, nichtig sind und ggf. sogar als Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat ausgelegt werden können.

 Die Rechtslage wurde halt nie gerichtlich ausgeführt. U.a. deshalb, weil es bisher wegen des Zurücksetzens von zufälligem Beifang noch nie Anzeigen / Sanktionen gab. 

 Und damit wären wir wieder bei den Verbänden: Es wäre deren Verpflichtung, hier für den Angler Klarheit zu schaffen. Aber ich habe ja gestern gelesen, dass der DAFV sich gerade damit beschäftigt, was die Aufgaben eines Anglerverbandes sind. Die denken also noch nach ... :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Es gibt aber viele andere. Z.B. die, dass Vertragsklauseln, die mich zu Straftaten zwingen, nichtig sind und ggf. sogar als Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat ausgelegt werden können.


Du wirst zu gar nix gezwungen - nicht mal zum Angeln, nicht zum Kauf einer solchen Karte, nicht zum Eintritt in einen solchen Verein.

Das ist nunmal kein Recht auf Angeln, auf das Du bestehen kannst, wie Du es gerne hättest.

Sondern das bestimmt der Bewirtschafter, wie geangelt wird.

Willst Du ihm bei der Hege nicht mit abknüppeln helfen, kaufst Du da eben keine Karte.

Alles paletti, gar kein Problem..

Schon gar kein rechtliches..

ES ZWINGT DICH NIEMAND, DA ZU ANGELN!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schopenhauer,Lessing,Tucholsky..alles Polemiker.Hat es der Welt geschadet oder zum nachdenken angeregt?




Da gibt es nichts zum Nachdenken. Einen Fisch "abknüppeln" impliziert die Vorstellung, ihn möglichst derb "umzubringen", vielleicht solange mit einem Stein auf ihm rumzudreschen, bis der Kopf Matsche ist. Oder beiläufig in Massenabfertigung mit der Schaufel erschlagen. 

Komisch ist, dass ich noch niemals einen Fisch abgeknüppelt habe. Geschlachtet, abgeschlagen... ja, aber nicht abgeknüppelt. Das Wort "Abknüppeln" suggeriert, dass derjenige, der entnimmt, in gewisser Weise barbarisch nach seinen niedersten Instinkten handelt, wahrscheinlich sogar noch mit Schaum vorm Mund. Und deswegen ist ein solches Wort nicht in Ordnung.

By the way: Entnahmegebot müsste es heißen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst zu gar nix gezwungen - nicht mal zum Angeln, nicht zum Kauf einer solchen Karte, nicht zum Eintritt in einen solchen Verein.
> 
> Das ist nunmal kein Recht auf Angeln, auf das Du bestehen kannst, wie Du es gerne hättest.
> 
> ...



Wenn ein Vertrag Klauseln enthält, die zum Begehen von Straftaten zwingen (Entnahme von Fisch ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit), ist das nicht mehr so einfach.

 Aber wie gesagt: Das lässt sich ja alles rechtlich überprüfen. Ist halt bisher nur nicht geschehen.

 Übrigens: Ein Ort hier in der Nachbarschaft hatte in seiner Bauverordnung stehen, dass Garagen ein fränkisches Spitzdach haben müssen. Da haben auch Leute ganz freiwillig die Grundstücke gekauft und danach gegen diese Festlegung geklagt ... und gewonnen. #h


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich freu mich schon auf die Klage vom Landesfischereiverband NRW.
:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die Klage vom Landesfischereiverband NRW.
> :q


 
Das Problem: Der Verband wird selbst dann, wenn er es wollte, gar nicht klagen können. Wogegen sollte er denn klagen? 

Solange es keine Sanktionen gegen einen Angler wegen Verstoßes gegen diese Festlegung gibt (eine Klage kann es ja gar nicht geben, weil gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen wird), wird gar nichts passieren.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Pächtern der Gewässer (Vereine vor Ort), welche die Stadt verpachtet (der Wirtschaftsbetriebe Duisburg - AöR), wurde anscheinend ein "Nachtragsvertrag" zur Unterschrift vorgelegt.



Die sollten sich nun erstmal untereinander beraten und die weitere Vorgehnsweise abstimmen.
Dann kann man herrlich "nachverhandeln"!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Zumindest 1 Verein wird das so nicht unterschreiben nach meinen Infos.

Meines Wissens wurde auch der LV (Rheinischer) eingeschaltet - da die aus dem DAFV raus wollen können die natürlich auch glaubwürdiger vertreten, dass sie vom DAFV/Spahnschen Abknüppelgebot nix halten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372) ..

Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist, dass sich hier wieder zeigt, wie Lobbyarbeit (Petra un Konsorten) funktioniert und Eingang wie hier in Pachtverträge finden soll..

Und wie DAFV-Lobby"arbeit" funktioniert mit Schweigen, wegschauen und aussitzen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist, dass sich hier wieder zeigt, wie Lobbyarbeit (Petra un Konsorten) funktioniert und Eingang wie hier in Pachtverträge finden soll..



Ja, das ist das eigentlich Schlimme.

Meine Kollegen sind nun nicht gerade die Dümmsten, trotzdem schauen mich gefühlte 95% ungläubig an, wenn ich denen erkläre, dass ein Fisch in der Regel nicht daran stirbt, wenn er nach dem Abhaken wieder zurückgesetzt wird.

Bei solchen Wissenslücken haben Petra & Co. natürlich leichtes Spiel. Und was machen die Verbände? Nicht etwas Aufklärungsarbeit, sondern nix.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Schönen Sonntag euch..... 

 Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Thema. Hier sind doch bestimmt einige Juristen an Board. Hier wurde schon angesprochen, dass eine Verordnung die gegen ein Gesetz verstoßt nichtig ist. (im Grunde ist da ja das gleiche, wie irgendwelche Vertragsklauseln, die gegen das Recht verstoßen [Mietverträge, Arbeitsverträge usw...]  und damit nichtig sind).

 Wie kann es dann sein, dass ein Pachtvertrag bzw. ein Nachvertrag sowas enthält? Wie sieht das juristisch aus? Hier ist doch das geseltende Fischereigesetz bzw. der genannte Paragraph verändert und damit in seiner Aussage ganz anders widergegeben worden....


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich denke, das die Klausel glatt nichtig sein wird.
 Entweder man verpachtet ein Recht, nach geltendem Recht oder man verpachtet nicht.
 Ich kann auch kein Auto vermieten aber Frauen oder Männer dann das fahren verbieten.
 Auch einen bestimmten Besatz vertraglich vor zu schreiben ist schnell mal ungültig.
 Denn das ist Inhalt des verpachteten Rechtes und Aufgabe des Pächters.

 Aber so einen Pächter=> Fänger zu zwingen jeden nicht geschützten Fisch zu entnehmen, auch ohne das dieser sinnvoll verwertet wird ist eine seltsame Rechtsauslegung.
 Das steht schon im Wiederspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz.
 Wer das fordert, erzwingt ja wohl Rechtsbruch.#t
 Denn dann wird ja Fischen sinnlos Leiden zugefügt,
 auch wenn man genau diesem Vergehen vorbeugen möchte.

 Neben bei ist es nicht passend zur Aufgabe Natur zu erhalten , weil dann die Fischerei und Naturschutzgesetze völlig überarbeitet werden müssten.
 Da braucht dann jede Art Mindestmaße und Naturschutzziele müsste man auch noch extra sicherstellen.


 Wenigstens scheint der Stadt ja klar zu sein das Sie besser verpachtet, weil Ihre Mitarbeiter der Aufgabe der Bewirtschaftung nicht gewachsen sind.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Diese Sätze stehen doch schon seit Jahrzehnten in etlichen Erlaubniskarten.

Jeder massige...blaa blaa ist Waidgerecht zu töten ..blaa blaaa.

Da dieses jetzt seit ende der 80er Jahre nicht unbekannt ist und auch oft gedruckt zu lesen ist,frag ich mich wo nun das Problem liegt?
30J.hat es keinen gejuckt und nun schreit es hier und da.


Damals haben das soviele Vorstände und co.begrüßt und beklatscht/bejubelt und nun merken sie wo die Reise hingeht.


Und wenn man in Nrw es schaffen sollte (Gegner) die Jagd auf 2 Monate pro Jahr zu reduzieren,restl.Monate sollen Schonzeit sein.
Dann wartet mal ab was dann mit Anglern in Nrw...... passiert.


----------



## lala... (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an der Geschichte ist, dass sich hier wieder zeigt, wie Lobbyarbeit (Petra un Konsorten) funktioniert und Eingang wie hier in Pachtverträge finden soll..
> 
> Und wie DAFV-Lobby"arbeit" funktioniert mit Schweigen, wegschauen und aussitzen..



 Traurig, aber wahr...
Eine echte Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft (was ein Dachverband eigentlich sein sollte, Interessenvertretung!) war der DAFV nie und wird es, so wie er sich momentan und seit seiner Entstehung darstellt, auch nie werden.

Da kann man nur mit Anerkennung, Wehmut und man muss schon sagen Neid, auf die Jagdverbände schauen.

http://www.jagdverband.de/news 

Es bringt einem als Angler mehr, Diese zu unterstützen, als auf den "Eigenen Verband" zu hoffen, ... und zu warten, ... und warten, ... und warten.
 Traurig, aber wahr...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



lala... schrieb:


> Traurig, aber wahr...
> Eine echte Interessenvertretung der Anglerschaft (was ein Dachverband eigentlich sein sollte, Interessenvertretung!) war der DAFV nie



Er ist ja auch primär Interessenvertretung der LV..als "normal" Organisierter stehst du in deren Interessenkette so zieml.am Ende..siehe Dr.Spahns Ansicht.

Ausserdem weiss der DAFV BV immer noch nicht so richtig,wie das Dach überhaupt aussehen soll.

Momentan und Zukünftig wohl also Ausrichtung Flachdach

@Gründler
Ich hatte einen Entnahmezwang hier in der Umgebung bei 4 Vereinen noch auf keiner Karte verbindlich gesehen(Ausnahme Waller)

Das lief,wenn überhaupt,nur über die alte VDSF Gehirnwäsche ala Drosse Thesen.So richtig hingehört hat bei dem Schmuh eh kaum einer.


----------



## Sneep (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,

hier wird oft der Begriff der Vertragsfreiheit benutzt.
Das trifft auch zu, wenn ich mein Fahrrad verkaufe. Das gilt aber bei Mietverträgen und Fischerei-Pachtverträgen nicht so uneingeschränkt. 
Wenn es bei den Pachtverträgen Vertragsfreiheit gäbe, wieso sind diese dann der UFB zur Genehmigung vorzulegen?

Falsch, nicht damit die Behörde den See wegen brütender Enten das halbe Jahr sperrt. Das  ist die Praxis, die sich entwickelt hat, weil in dieser Situation die Vereine alles hinnehmen um den Vertrag zu bekömmen. Spätestens Mitte Februar sind die "gargekocht". Wenn ich das unterschreibe, kann ich da  nicht gegen klagen, ich habe das ja unterzeichnet.

Der Sinn dieser Genehmigung ist aber ein anderer. Die Behörde darf Pachtverträge dann nicht genehmigen,wenn das Hegerecht nicht in vollem Umfang übertragen wird.

Der Vertragsentwurf ist alleine wegen des Verbotes mit Netzen zu fischen nicht genehmigungsfähig, da der Verpächter damit in die Hege des Pächters eingreift. Das Netz ist in NRW ein erlaubtes fischereiliches Mittel. Das LFischG NRW verbieted bestimmte Verfahren wie Strom, Gift Harpunen usw. Netze und Langleinen sind dort nicht aufgeführt und somit zugelassene Fischereiverfahren.
Somit wird das Fischereirecht nicht in vollem Umfang übergeben.

Andere Bestimmungen sind so am Rande. Da traue ich mir kein Urteil zu, ob das ebenfalls darunter fällt.

Wenn ein Verband klagt, darf eines nicht passieren. Er darf den Prozess nicht verlieren, denn dann steht dieses Urteil für Jahrzehnte als Richtlatte für alle ähnliche Fälle in der Zukunft. 

Vor Gericht ziehen, darf ein Verband oder Verein erst, wenn er sehr sicher sein kann zu gewinnen.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> hier wird oft der Begriff der Vertragsfreiheit benutzt
> .......
> Wenn es bei den Pachtverträgen Vertragsfreiheit


Ich meine da auch und gerade als Angler, nicht nur bei Pachtverträgen - Du bist weder gezwungen zu angeln, noch eine Karte zu kaufen oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft einzugehen an Gewässern, wo Fische drin sind, die Du nicht entnehmen willst.

Und dass deswegen ein Abknüppelgebot nicht gegens TSG verstösst wie einige hoffen. Schon gar nicht, wenn wie in Bayern die Begründung bei Regierung und Bewirtschafter die laut TSG eh zulässige Hege wäre und die Verantwortung dann auf den Bewirtschafter übertragen wird, *alle* nicht zu entnehmenden Fische zu schützen (ergo alle anderen  wg. Hege zu entnehmen sind).



> weil in dieser Situation die Vereine alles hinnehmen um den Vertrag zu bekömmen.


Jupp, möchte aber nichts weiter zu Vereinen und Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer sagen.....

Kann sich ja jeder denken..



> Vor Gericht ziehen, darf ein Verband oder Verein erst, wenn er sehr sicher sein kann zu gewinnen.


Wenn man da so an deren bisher bewiesene Kompetenz denkt........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=289651


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich meine da auch und gerade als Angler, nicht nur bei Pachtverträgen - Du bist weder gezwungen zu angeln, noch eine Karte zu kaufen oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft einzugehen an Gewässern, wo Fische drin sind, die Du nicht entnehmen willst.
> 
> 
> Jupp, möchte aber nichts weiter zu Vereinen und Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischer sagen.....
> ...



Der Angler ist hier nicht Vertragspartei. Das sind die Stadt und der jeweilige Gewässerpächter. Dem Pächter (nicht dem Angler) obliegt die Hegepflicht, wie Sneep es richtig beschrieben hat. 
Der Pächter wiedum kann die Entnahme aller nicht geschonten Fische durchaus verbindlich vorgeben. Der Angler wiederum erkennt diese Vorgaben mit Vertragsabschluß zwischen ihm und dem Pächter (Kauf der Angelerlaubnis) an. 
Grundsätzlich darf der angler sich ergo keine Erlaubnis kaufen, wenn er nicht die Verwertung eines jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisches sicherstellen kann.
Ein Konflikt zwischen den Vorgaben und dem Tierschutzgesetz (hier töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund) muß vom Angler im Vorfeld beachtet und im Zweifel auf den Kauf einer Angelerlaubnis verzichtet werden.

Sehr spannend dürfte es werden, wenn die Fische in (manchen) Duisburger Gewässern (mal wieder) als stark belastet und für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht geeignet, eingestuft werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Konflikt zwischen den Vorgaben und dem Tierschutzgesetz (hier töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund) muß vom Angler im Vorfeld beachtet und im Zweifel auf den Kauf einer Angelerlaubnis verzichtet werden.




Ich glaub nicht, dass man sich vorsätzlich strafbar machen muss!
Ob das Gebot vor Gericht Bestand hat, wird im Ernstfall dann zu klären sein.

Ein Gesetz steht über einem Pachtvertrag/Angelerlaubnis!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Du machst Dich nicht strafbar, wenn Du da *nicht angelst*, wo Fische vorkommen die Du entnehmen muss, aber nicht willst.

Es zwingt Dich NIEMAND, an einem bestimmten Gewässer zu angeln.

Wenn, dann hast Du als Angler aber die Bestimmungen einzuhalten.

Und machst Dich dann strafbar, wenn Du die Bestimmungen nicht einhältst, indem Du z. B. zu entnehmende Fische zurücksetzt, Schonzeit oder Schonmaß nicht einhältst, nicht erlaubte Köder verwendest etc.  - das entscheidet NICHT der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter..

Sonst könnte ja jede über das gesetzliche Maß hinausgehende Bestimmung von Vereinen gleich in den Mülleimer - was meinste, wie die da schreien würden ;-)

Das ist ja der perfide Trick z. B. der bayrischen Regierung, die die volle Verantwortung für den Schutz der Fische dem Bewirtschafter auferlegt. Der dann Sorge zu tragen hat, dass jeder schützenswerte Fisch geschützt ist - und die anderen wg. Hege entnommen werden (MÜSSEN, weil sie sonst vom Bewirtschafter geschützt werden müssen):
Denn das ist der Auftrag an die Bewirtschafter.

Dürfen oder sollen sie NICHT entnommen werden, hat der Bewirtschafter dafür zu sorgen, nicht der Angler.

Und der Angler darf NUR da angeln, wo er die vorkommenden Fische verwerten kann..
ODER bereit ist, die trotzdem abzuknüppeln (weil Hege, dann braucht man nämlich keinen individuellen Verwertungswillen mehr ) und dann halt zu entsorgen.

Das ist pervers, schräg, anglerfeindlich  - aber geltendes deutsches Recht, wenn das der Bewirtschafter vorgibt, an das sich der Angler zu halten hat - oder sich ein anderes Gewässer suchen muss..

Und diese Karte können die Behörden und Gesetzgeber NUR ausspielen, weil die Verbände so bescheuert waren, außer Hege und Verwertung keine weiteren Gründe zum Angeln laut TSG zu propagieren, sondern Verwertung und Hege als alleinige Gründe akzeptierten (Dr. Spahn als Stichwort)..

Die Behörden selber sind oft recht anglerfreundlich - wenn aber irgendwo Grüne die Finger mit in der Politik haben, kriegen halt Behörden politische Anweisungen, wie wohl auch hier in diesem Fall, gegen "Trophäenangeln, C+R, anfüttern, etc." vorzugehen - und dann kommt so ein unnötiger Dreck dabei raus...

Und das Problem ist auch nicht, wo das überall schon drin steht (und sich keiner drum kümmert, bis er deswegen doch mal erwischt wird), das Erschreckende ist, wie das dank der Untätigkeit der Verbände bundesweit immer mehr zunimmt und nun schon Behörden/Städte als Verpächter sich für diesen angler- wie naturschutzfeindlichen Tierschutzdreck instrumentalisieren lassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

[/QUOTE]
Wenn, dann hast Du als Angler aber die Bestimmungen einzuhalten.[/QUOTE]

Klares NEIN!
Niemand muss sich strafbar machen - auch nicht wenn es in einem Pachtvertrag oder auf der Angelerlaubis steht!

[/QUOTE]Und machst Dich dann strafbar, wenn Du die Bestimmungen nicht einhältst, ..... - das entscheidet NICHT der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter..[/QUOTE]

Eventuell.
Das zu klären obliegt dann einem Gericht, welche Ansicht rechtlich bindend ist.

Natürlich kann man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam die offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Bestimmungen befolgen - oder man lässt es eben drauf ankommen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Niemand muss sich strafbar machen - auch nicht wenn es in einem Pachtvertrag oder auf der Angelerlaubis steht!



Nochmal:
*DANN ANGEL DA NICHT, WO DU DIE FISCHE NICHT ENTNEHMEN WILLST!!!*

*ES ZWINGT DICH KEINER, DA ZU ANGELN!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du machst Dich nicht strafbar, wenn Du da *nicht angelst*, wo Fische vorkommen die Du entnehmen muss, aber nicht willst.
> 
> Es zwingt Dich NIEMAND, an einem bestimmten Gewässer zu angeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> *DANN ANGEL DA NICHT, WO DU DIE FISCHE NICHT ENTNEHMEN WILLST!!!*
> 
> *ES ZWINGT DICH KEINER!!*




Nochmal.:m


Natürlich kann man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam die offensichtlich  rechtswidrigen Bestimmungen befolgen - oder man lässt es eben drauf  ankommen!         


Das zu klären obliegt dann einem Gericht, welche Ansicht rechtlich bindend ist.

*Es kann auch niemand einen zwingen gegen Gesetze zu verstoßen - auch keine Angelerlaubnis/Pachtvertrag!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die sind ja nicht rechtswidrig (weder offensichtlich noch sonstwie), wenn die Entnahme aus Hegegründen vorgeschrieben ist (wie z. B. an vielen Gewässern bei Wallern), und zur Hege ist der Bewirtschafter nunmal verpflichtet und der Angler HAT EINDEUTIG entsprechende Maßgaben einzuhalten und braucht dazu auch keinen individuellen Verwertungswillen (weils um Hege geht, was genauso anerkannt ist im Sinne des TSG)..

DER ANGLER HAT DA NICHTS ZU ENTSCHEIDEN (und kann das mangels Einsicht in Gewässerspezifika auch gar nicht)!!

Der Bewirtschafter entscheidet, welche Fische im Sinne der Hege (=tierschutzkonform!!) raus müssen:
ALLE, die nicht geschützt sind...

Und diese Karte können die Behörden und Gesetzgeber NUR ausspielen, weil die Verbände so bescheuert waren, außer Hege und Verwertung keine weiteren Gründe zum Angeln laut TSG zu propagieren, sondern Verwertung und Hege als alleinige Gründe akzeptierten (Dr. Spahn als Stichwort)..

Die Behörden selber sind oft recht anglerfreundlich - wenn aber irgendwo Grüne die Finger mit in der Politik haben, kriegen halt Behörden politische Anweisungen, wie wohl auch hier in diesem Fall, gegen "Trophäenangeln, C+R, anfüttern, etc." vorzugehen - und dann kommt so ein unnötiger Dreck dabei raus...

Und das Problem ist auch nicht, wo das überall schon drin steht (und sich keiner drum kümmert, bis er deswegen doch mal erwischt wird), das Erschreckende ist, wie das dank der Untätigkeit der Verbände bundesweit immer mehr zunimmt und nun schon Behörden/Städte als Verpächter sich für diesen angler- wie naturschutzfeindlichen Tierschutzdreck instrumentalisieren lassen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sind ja nicht rechtswidrig, wenn die Entnahme aus Hegegründen vorgeschrieben ist (wie z. B. an vielen Gewässern bei Wallern).




Bezogen auf einzelne Arten sicherlich haltbar aber kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot.
Das widerspricht der Intention des TSG!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

NEIN!!

Du begreifst es nicht:
Die Verantwortung wird hier nur auf den Bewirtschafter übertragen, der dafür Sorge zu tragen hat, dass alle nicht zu entnehmenden Fische geschützt sind - und wg. Hege alle NICHT GESCHÜTZTEN entnommen werden müssen.

Und der Angler hat da NICHTS zu entscheiden, sondern ist nur der willenlose Erfüllungsgehilfe bei der Hege und darf zur Belohnung die entnommenen Fische essen oder verfüttern und sogar verklappen....

Du als Angler darfst individuell NUR angeln zu Verwertung (und kannst da, wo laut Erlaubnis möglich, auch Fische zurücksetzen, die Du nicht verwerten willst)!
Die Hege MUSS der Bewirtschafter regeln!
Und Du Dich als Angler dran halten.
Und MUSST dann wie hier zu entnehmende Fische auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht knüppeln - vollkommen TSG-konform.
Und wenn aus Hegegründen jeder NICHT geschonte Fisch laut Karte zu entnehmen ist, hast Du Dich dran zu halten - oder woanders zu angeln, wo das zurücksetzen möglich wäre.



Und diese Karte können die Behörden und Gesetzgeber NUR ausspielen, weil die Verbände so bescheuert waren, außer Hege und Verwertung keine weiteren Gründe zum Angeln laut TSG zu propagieren, sondern Verwertung und Hege als alleinige Gründe akzeptierten (Dr. Spahn als Stichwort)..

Die Behörden selber sind oft recht anglerfreundlich - wenn aber irgendwo Grüne die Finger mit in der Politik haben, kriegen halt Behörden politische Anweisungen, wie wohl auch hier in diesem Fall, gegen "Trophäenangeln, C+R, anfüttern, etc." vorzugehen - und dann kommt so ein unnötiger Dreck dabei raus...

Und das Problem ist auch nicht, wo das überall schon drin steht (und sich keiner drum kümmert, bis er deswegen doch mal erwischt wird), das Erschreckende ist, wie das dank der Untätigkeit der Verbände bundesweit immer mehr zunimmt und nun schon Behörden/Städte als Verpächter sich für diesen angler- wie naturschutzfeindlichen Tierschutzdreck instrumentalisieren lassen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bezogen auf einzelne Arten sicherlich haltbar aber kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot.
> Das widerspricht der Intention des TSG!



Ich versuche es mal anders.

Unstrittig dürfte sein, dass die Hegepflicht beim Pächter liegt.
Richtig ?

Damit kann der Pächter im Rahmen gesetzlicher Vorgaben die Regeln für die Angelfischerei vorgeben.
Richtig?

Wenn der Pächter nun im Rahmen seiner Hegepflicht vorgibt, dass nicht geschonte Fische grundsätzlich zu entnehmen sind, dann ist diese Maßnahme nicht im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz, weil der vernünftige Grund durch die Hegepflicht gegeben ist.

Der Angler muss sich *vor* dem Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheins mit den Bedingungen vertraut machen. Kauft er ihn, erkennt er damit die Bedingungen verpflichtend an. Hier erklärt er ausdrücklich, dass er jeden nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten will und kann.

Kann oder will der Angler die Bedingungen nicht einhalten, so darf er den Erlaubnisschein gar nicht erst erwerben, bzw. muss bei nichteinhaltung der Vertragsbedingungen mit Strafe rechnen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ Thomas:

Also gibt es da, soweit ich das nun herausgelesen habe, in solch einem Fall für Angler genau drei Optionen:

1. Falls keinen Bock auf alles abschlagen und keinen Bock auf Ärger --> von vorn herein wegbleiben.

2. Alles wie vorgesehen abschlagen --> zwar höchst fragwürdig (was jedoch niemand interessiert), aber kein Ärger.

3. Nicht dran halten --> Konsequenzen im Erwischungsfall voll ausbaden, da sozusagen Vertragsbruch.

Mit anderen Worten: 

Setzt der Angler bei nem Entnahmegebot was zurück und wird erwischt, kann er nicht mit dem TSG argumentieren, da Entnahmegebot konform mit dem TSG (wg. Hege-Job des Bewirtschafters = was der Bewirtschafter meint, hegerisch erlassen zu müssen, ist immer rechtens und daher vom Angler widerspruchslos zu befolgen).

Und wer das nicht so sieht bzw. da (für sich) finale Klärung haben will, muss es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren mit ungewissem Ausgang ankommen lassen.

Seh ich das zusammengefasst so richtig?

Edit: Vorposter war schneller...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

So isses!
Und der Angler wird ja nicht wg. Verstoss TSG angezeigt/angeklagt, sondern wegen Verstoss gegen die Bestimmungen vom Bewirtschafter/Fischereigesetz

Und wegen was will der Angler denn auch (gegen)klagen?

Wegen TSG?
Kanner nicht, weil TSG-konform...

Vorschrift Pachtvertrag?
Kanner nicht, weil nicht betroffen, das ist Sache zwischen Verpächter und Pächter...

Gegen das TSG selber oder Fischereirecht?
Kanner auch nicht, Normenkontrollklage soweit ich weiss..

Gegen Dummheit der Verbandler, die das alles zugelassen und gefördert haben mit ihrer Zustimmung zu angeln nur wegen Verwertung und Hege?????
Chancenlos, es gibt keinen IQ-Test oder Mindestanforderungen für "Ehren"amt......

Und nu müssen se halt die  Sche.... fressen, die sich da eingebrockt haben....

Und das wird bei der guten Lobbyarbeit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und den Grünen, deren politischen Verbotssprachrohr, sicher nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein..


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich lege mal ein Veto ein!

Auch der Bewirtschafter kann keine willkürlichen Maßnahmen festlegen! Dies gilt selbst dann, wenn hier irgendwelche Entscheidungen auf ihn  abgewälzt werden sollen oder sind.

Er muß seine Maßnahmen immer begründen und rechtfertigen können. Prüfungsmasstab sind dann hier die Festsetzungen des Tierschutzgesetzes nebst Fischereigesetz.
Eine Hegeziel und sich daran anschließende Massnahmen müssen sich daran messen lassen und kann man sich mal eben nicht aus der hohlen Hand heraus- oder nach eigenem Gutdünken herbeizaubern, sondern dies bedarf einer nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungsfindung. Diese kanbn gefunden werden durch z.B.: Fangkartenauswertungen, Monitorings etc!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ja und?

Von willkürlich war nie die Rede...

Der Bewirtschafter hat schlicht so zu arbeiten, dass alle schützenswerten Fische geschützt sind und (bei dem Pachtvertrag) alle nicht geschützten wg. Hege zu entnehmen.

Dann muss der Bewirtschafter das eben machen und monitoren etc. und auch laufend anpassen, ändert aber nix an der Situation des Anglers, der das zu befolgen hat, was vom Bewirtschafter vorgegeben wird:
Jeden nicht geschonten Fisch abzuknüppeln..

Oder der Bewirtschafter darf nicht pachten, wenn er sich dazu nicht in der Lage sieht/fühlt, das ordnungsgemäß umzusetzen im Sinne des Pachtvertrages..

Dadurch wird nur mehr Arbeit für Biologen geschaffen, die das dann eruieren müssen, und damit am Ende auch die Karten/Vereinsmitgliedschaft teurer......


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Dann lässt man es als Angler eben gerichtlich darauf ankommen, ob ein Verstoß vorliegt. Gerichtlich wird dann geprüft, ob diese Klausel zulässig ist oder nicht.

Wiederum habe ich bereits angeregt, dass sich die Pächter untereinander erst einmal ins Benehmen setzen und dann mit der Behörde verhandeln.

Den Pächtern kann jeder seinen Unmut über eine solche Regelungen mitteilen.
Auch den Landesverband sollte man nicht aus der Verpflichtung entlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Den Pächtern kann jeder seinen Unmut über eine solche Regelungen mitteilen.
> Auch den Landesverband sollte man nicht aus der Verpflichtung entlassen.


Wie gesagt:
Meines Wissens ist es mindestens einer der Vereine, der das so nicht unterschreiben will und der Rheinische als zuständiger LV ist da wohl auch schon dran.

Die müssen meines Wissens da auch schon mehrere solcher Verträge "entschärft" haben.

Da muss man die auch mal loben, auch wenn sie mit dran Hauptschuld tragen durch ihr umkippen, dass der DAFV installiert wurde (hätten die mit den NDS dagegen gestimmt wie beim ersten Mal, hätte das zum verhindern gereicht, das werd ich dem Rheinischen nicht so schnell vergessen.)


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nochmal.:m
> 
> 
> Natürlich kann man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam die offensichtlich  rechtswidrigen Bestimmungen befolgen - oder man lässt es eben drauf  ankommen!
> ...



Vor Gericht wirst Du sang und klanglos untergehen.
Es ist leider so wie Thomas es schildert.
Der Bewirtschafter gibt vor was zu tun und zu lassen ist.
Der Bewirtschafter wird die Maßnahme vor Gericht evtl. mit Hege begründen.
Und somit ist er 100%ig auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Bewirtschafter gibt vor was zu tun und zu lassen ist.
> Der Bewirtschafter wird die Maßnahme vor Gericht evtl. mit Hege begründen.
> Und somit ist er 100%ig auf der sicheren Seite.



Nö!

Der Bewirtschafter gibt innerhalb der Gesetze seine Regeln vor!
Für eventuell unzulässige Gebote hat er eine salvatorische Klausel im Vertrag, damit nicht der ganze  Vertrag hinfällig wird.

Alle lebensfähigen Fische abzuknüppeln, lässt sich ganz sicher nicht rechtfertigen(auch nicht mit Hege) und vrstößt also gegen die Intention des TSG(hat Brotfisch letztens hier irgendwo gut erklärt)!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Alle lebensfähigen Fische abzuknüppeln, lässt sich ganz sicher nicht rechtfertigen(auch nicht mit Hege) und vrstößt also gegen die Intention des TSG(hat Brotfisch letztens hier irgendwo gut erklärt)!



Der Auffassung schließe ich mich an! Das kann auch nicht damit umgangen werden, dass man zur Ausübung der Angelei in der Lage sein muss, jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten zu können oder müssen! Das ist immer eine Frage des Einzelfalles.
Auch das Argument ihn notfalls (!) als Katzenfutter etc zu verwerte, kann nur dann ziehen, wenn man es denn tatsächlich vor hat!
Dort findet dann die Einschränkung der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit auch ihre Grenze!

Btw: Mäuse darf man auch nicht züchten und töten, um daraus Katzenfutter herzustellen!


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die Fische raus holen, Abknüppeln und 2 Tage später dem Remmel als nettes Fresspaket zuschicken, so hat er auch was von seinem gewollten Mist.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn der Pächter nun im Rahmen seiner Hegepflicht vorgibt, dass nicht geschonte Fische grundsätzlich zu entnehmen sind, dann ist diese Maßnahme nicht im Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz, weil der vernünftige Grund durch die Hegepflicht gegeben ist.
> 
> Der Angler muss sich *vor* dem Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheins mit den Bedingungen vertraut machen. Kauft er ihn, erkennt er damit die Bedingungen verpflichtend an. Hier erklärt er ausdrücklich, dass er jeden nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten will und kann.


 
Wenn es eine Entnahmepflicht von Fischen aufgrund von Hegemaßnahmen gibt, ergibt sich der vernünftige Grund aus der Entnahmepflicht und der Angler darf den Fisch auch direkt auf dem Misthaufen entsorgen, wenn keine andere Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht. 

Und da sind wir wieder beim Thema Rechtssicherheit (oder besser gesagt Unsicherheit): Vor zwei Jahren wurde im Nachbarort (in Bayern) ein Angler wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angezeigt, weil auf meinem Misthaufen mehr als 40 verbuttete Brassen lagen. Die Ermittlungen wurden eingestellt, weil für das jeweilige Gewässer explizite Entnahmepflicht für Brassen bestand. Hätten da 5 Barben gelegen, wäre es zum Verfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gekommen, obwohl das Bayerische Fischereigesetz nach Lesart vieler die Entnahmepflicht festschreibt.

Die Aussage, dass ein Angler dazu in der Lage sein muss, jeden gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten, ist aus meiner Sicht zugespitzte Polemik. Entweder, Angler dürfen ungeschützte Fische straffrei entsorgen, was so offensichtlich nicht mal in Bayern der Fall ist, oder sie dürfen bei nicht gegebener Verwertungsmöglichkeit Beifang zurücksetzen.

Alles Grauzone, alles unklar, weil aus meiner Sicht viele Verantwortliche mittlerweile selbst erkannt haben, was sie dort für einen widersprüchlichen Murks in Verordnungen und Gesetze gepackt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die Intention des TSG ist nach der spendensammelnden Tierschützerindustrie Verbot des Angelns, die Hege eh nur da notwendig, wo entnommen wird zur Verwertung.
Die spenendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie könnte eigentlich mit zurücksetzen (= weniger Eingriff in Gewässer) gut leben, spielt aber aus taktischen Gründen (Angeln ganz weg) lieber mit den Tierschützern als den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei zusammen (bei der "Kompetenz" der DAFVler auch verständlich)..

Wie da entsprechende Prozesse ausgehen würden, traue ich mich nicht vorherzusagen - vor Gericht und auf hoher See - aber wenn da DAFVler die Hand mit im Spiel haben würden, würde ich eher auf die Schützer setzen...



> Die Aussage, dass ein Angler dazu in der Lage sein muss, jeden gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten, ist aus meiner Sicht zugespitzte Polemik. Entweder, Angler dürfen ungeschützte Fische straffrei entsorgen, was so offensichtlich nicht mal in Bayern der Fall ist, oder sie dürfen bei nicht gegebener Verwertungsmöglichkeit Beifang zurücksetzen.


Doch, ist auch in Bayern so, siehe Interview Braun...
Verwertung wünschenswert (und jeder Süßwasserfisch kann ja eigentlich auch gegessen werden), aber nicht zwingend, da Hege..



> Alles Grauzone, alles unklar, *weil aus meiner Sicht viele Verantwortliche mittlerweile selbst erkannt haben,* was sie dort für einen widersprüchlichen Murks in Verordnungen und Gesetze gepackt haben.


Äääääääääääääääähja, ne, is klar.......................
Wo sind denn die Helden unter den Verantwortlichen, die das erkannt haben?

Dass beim LFV Bayern sie das dortige Abknüppelgebot etwas "aufweichen" wollen, aber nicht grundsätzlich gegen Angeln nur wegen Verwertung/Hege vorgehen, spricht nicht fürs erkennen von was auch immer...


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Gäbe es einen funktionierenden und die Angler unterstützenden Bundesverband, würde dieser entweder mit klaren Regelungen sich dafür einsetzen, rechtssichere den anglerischen Gegeben- und Gepflogenheiten entsprechende Verträge zu formulieren, oder aber in so einem Fall entweder selbst klagen oder einem betroffenen Angler den Weg durch alle gerichtlichen Instanzen zu ebnen.
Dem 0815-Ottonormalangler ist dieser Weg durch unzählige Hindernisse versperrt, z.B. dadurch dass kaum eine Rechtschutzversicherung die Anwaltskosten für Strafverfahren übernimmt, man für diese in Vorleistung treten muss und nur bei eindeutigem Freispruch von staatlicher Seite auf Erstattung Anspruch erheben kann:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Vanner schrieb:


> Die Fische raus holen, Abknüppeln und 2 Tage später dem Remmel als nettes Fresspaket zuschicken, so hat er auch was von seinem gewollten Mist.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gefällt mir - hatte ich auch den Mittelfranken schon gesagt wegen deren Abknüppelgebot (müssen die auch von Verpächterseite aus), dass man dann man angeln geht am Brombach und die wg. Hege geknüppelten Fische nachher vor den bayrischen Landtag kippt...

Da waren die etwas erschrocken, sowas könne man doch nicht machen, da würde man nur Schwierigkeiten kriegen etc..


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Terence Drill
Es geht hier auch nicht um alle lebensfähigen Fische.
Es geht um alle nicht geschützten lebensfähigen Fische.


----------



## Fantastic (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Was wäre denn eigentlich mit solch einer Vorgabe eines Pächters ggü. Anglern, rechtens oder nicht?

"Fische, die für das biologische Gleichgewicht des Gewässers (hier: Teich) wichtig sind  wie Karpfen, Hecht, Zander und Rapfen dürfen nicht mit geangelt werden  und sind ganzjährig geschont."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, ist auch in Bayern so, siehe Interview Braun...
> Verwertung wünschenswert (und jeder Süßwasserfisch kann ja eigentlich auch gegessen werden), aber nicht zwingend, da Hege..


 
Das sieht die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bayern aber offensichtlich anders. Siehe mein Beispiel mit den Brassen auf dem Misthaufen. Wir wurden im Verein dazu extra ausführlich belehrt.

Womit wir wieder beim Thema unklare Rechtslage wären.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Intention des TSG ist nach der spendensammelnden Tierschützerindustrie Verbot des Angelns, die Hege eh nur da notwendig, wo entnommen wird zur Verwertung.



Hähä.|supergri
Da sind wir ganz beieinander aber vor Gericht zählt immer noch der Wortlaut.



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Terence Drill
> Es geht hier auch nicht um alle lebensfähigen Fische.
> Es geht um alle nicht geschützten lebensfähigen Fische.



Es geht hier natürlich um Fische, die noch leben können wenn sie nicht abgeknüppelt werden!
Und solche grundlos zu töten, steht der Intention des TSG entgegen.
Kein Hegeplan kann das Abknüppeln aller Fische rechtfertigen, sondern höchstens das bestimmter Arten um ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen!
So und nicht anders wird das jeder Richter mit gesundem Menschenverstand sehen - völlig unabhängig davon ob ein Amtsvorsteher à la Braun da anderer Ansicht ist.

Man muss es nur mal drauf ankommen lassen.#6


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Hähä.|supergri
> Da sind wir ganz beieinander aber vor Gericht zählt immer noch der Wortlaut.
> 
> 
> ...




Nochmal, es geht nicht um ALLE Fische sondern um 
alle *nicht geschützten* lebensfähigen Fische.
Bitte den Unterschied beachten.

Dazu dann bitte auch beachten welche Fische in NRW und im Duisburger Hafen unter Schutz gestellt sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nochmal, es geht nicht um ALLE Fische sondern um
> alle *nicht geschützten* lebensfähigen Fische töten.
> Bitte den Unterschied beachten.



Das ist kein Unterschied!
Es sind Fische die noch leben können wenn sie nicht getötet werden und das widerspicht dem TSG.
Es spielt im Wortlaut TSG keine Rolle ob irgendwelche Fische lt. einem willkürlichen Hegeplan geschützt sind oder nicht.
Nu klar?


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wie auch immer...
 Die Klausel soll halt ein Tierschutzproblem lösen helfen und schafft aber viele weitere Probleme, ohne das erste überhaupt zu lösen.
 Sollte man C&R so verbieten wollen, fördert man so Fenstermaße, die man dann wieder untersagen muss.
 Gleichzeitig braucht es dann wohl auch Schonmaße für alle Arten und auch Beschränkungen der Anzahl der Angler.
 Nicht das die zu viel Fisch entnehmen und immer nur nachsetzen, auch das wird dann wohl nach Verboten schreien.
 Reicht das dann immer noch nicht, weil der Bewirtschafter z.B Fenstermaße einsetzt, wird man wohl seine Rechte Maße zu erhöhen einschränken.
 Weil so eine Reglung dann eben auch für Kaulbarsche, Steinbeißer, Bitterlinge u.s.w gilt, wird man wohl für solche Arten Vollschutz vorsehen.
 Die verschwinden dann aus dem Handel und man darf sie auch nicht mehr umsetzen um ein neues Gewässer zu besiedeln.
 Im Handel finden sich dann ähnliche aber fremde Arten die dann über Gartenteiche in die Gewässer gelangen.
 Was kaum zu vermeiden ist, wenn sie im Hobby und Handel sind.

 Ein Rattenschwanz ohne Ende, ohne Sinn und lediglich unnötig.


 Weil wenn reines C&R gemeint ist, dann wird es ja schon heute als verboten betrachtet.
 Die Stadt braucht es ja lediglich durchsetzen, die Möglichkeit hat sie ja.

 Das ist erscheint mir allemal einfacher als all das andere später regeln und überwachen zu müssen.

 Warum das Alles ?
 Weil Menschen an so etwas wie Angeln Spaß haben, das aber eben kein Grund sein darf, weil Fische eben unnötig leiden könnten.
 Gut erscheint der, der alles mitnimmt.
 Der aber der es macht und die Fische vorsichtig behandelt und auch mal freilässt, ist also nicht gut?
 Erstere sind durchaus auch mal viel schlimmer, letztere meist die Verträglicheren.
 Denn wer alles entnimmt was erlaubt und möglich ist, zeigt keinen Respekt vor der Natur und den Fischen.

 Optimal ist es wohl wenn jeder versucht sich vernünftig zu verhalten und z.B nicht unnötig viele Fische fängt.
 (Wenn doch, wenigstens nicht alles auch noch zu entnehmen)
 Dieses vernünftige Verhalten, ist aber schon fast unmenschlich, das kann nicht immer funktionieren.
 Aber es funktioniert schon heute bei den Meisten.
 Aber Ziel sollte es sein, die Natur zu erhalten und sie für möglichst viele zugänglich zu gestalten.


 Das aber geht ganz sicher nicht, wenn die Ertragsnutzung in den Vordergrund gestellt wird.

 Der Schlüssel zur Lösung unserer Probleme bleibt wohl die Frage, was ein Grund zum Fische fangen sein darf.

 Wenn Angeln der Nahrungserzeugung gilt, dann kann man Angeln abschaffen, da gibt es effektivere und auch verträglichere  Möglichkeiten.

 Nahrungserzeugung wird sich auch kaum immer mit Naturschutz in Einklang bringen lassen.

 Solche schon erzeugte Nahrung darf man dann auch nicht als Besatz ausbringen.

 Geschützte oder als Nahrung nicht geeignete Fische sind dann auch raus.
 (Was bitter ist, weil es dann auch keinen Grund für Ihren Schutz/Erhalt mehr gibt.)

 Kurz unsere "verlogene" Schutzbehauptung bricht uns das Genick und schafft lediglich Probleme.

 Na ja, das wenigstens ist meine Meinung.
 |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer...
> Die Klausel soll halt ein Tierschutzproblem lösen helfen und schafft aber viele weitere Probleme, ohne das erste überhaupt zu lösen.
> Sollte man C&R so verbieten wollen, fördert man so Fenstermaße, die man dann wieder untersagen muss.
> Gleichzeitig braucht es dann wohl auch Schonmaße für alle Arten und auch Beschränkungen der Anzahl der Angler.
> ...


 
Super zusammengefasst. #6


----------



## kernell32 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die Frage ist doch eher ob der Verpächter dem Pächter Hegemassnahmen vorschreiben darf, also ob die Vertragsänderung überhaupt rechtens ist.
Soweit ich weiss können Hegemassnahmen nicht über Jahre hinweg festgelegt sein da individuell aufs Gewässer/Zustand bezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel zur Lösung unserer Probleme bleibt wohl die Frage, was ein Grund zum Fische fangen sein darf.
> 
> Wenn Angeln der Nahrungserzeugung gilt, dann kann man Angeln abschaffen, da gibt es effektivere und auch verträglichere  Möglichkeiten.


Genau was ich seit Jahren, Monaten und Wochen schreibe - bring das bitte den moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischern der organisierten Angelfischerei bei -  ich habs schon begriffen.....


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Fantastic schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eigentlich mit solch einer Vorgabe eines Pächters ggü. Anglern, rechtens oder nicht?
> 
> "Fische, die für das biologische Gleichgewicht des Gewässers (hier: Teich) wichtig sind wie Karpfen, Hecht, Zander und Rapfen dürfen nicht mit geangelt werden und sind ganzjährig geschont."


 
 Auf einen Stillgewässer in NRW bezogen ?

 Solltest Du den Schutz für fremde Arten wie Rapfen, Karpfen oder Zander wohl so nicht begründen.
 Die Behauptung das sie wichtig und vorteilhaft für das Gewässer seien, wäre halt für Fachkräfte leicht zu widerlegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Der Bewirtschafter gibt innerhalb der Gesetze seine Regeln vor!
> Für eventuell unzulässige Gebote hat er eine salvatorische Klausel im Vertrag, damit nicht der ganze  Vertrag hinfällig wird.
> ...



Wirf doch bitte nicht Gesetzgebung und Vertragsrecht durcheinander. Eine generelle Entnahmepflicht per Gesetz oder Verordnung kann u.U. mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidieren, da ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung die Hegepflicht nur beschreibt, nicht aber verantwortlich durchführt. 
Die Durchführung obliegt dem Hegepflichtigen.

Ich kann das als Hegepflichtiger sehr leicht begründen, in dem ich z.B. verhindern will, dass Fische verangelt werden. Drum darf halt jeder im Rahmen der Fangbeschränkung oder bis zur befriedigung der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit in meinem Gewässer Fische fangen und entnehmen. Damit nicht mehr Fische als zur Erfüllung dieses Zweckes verletzt werden und vielleicht eingehen, muss halt jeder nicht geschonte Fisch entnommen werden. Punkt.


----------



## Fotomanni (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Solltest Du den Schutz für fremde Arten wie Rapfen, Karpfen oder Zander wohl so nicht begründen.



Fremde Arten? Vielleicht atypisch aber zumindest Karpfen Wildform sollte doch wohl heimisch sein. Zumindest inzwischen.

Mich stört viel mehr ein Entnahmeverbot für Graskarpfen. Aber auch nicht wirklich weil ich da einfach nicht angele wo das vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sieht die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bayern aber offensichtlich anders. Siehe mein Beispiel mit den Brassen auf dem Misthaufen. Wir wurden im Verein dazu extra ausführlich belehrt.
> 
> Womit wir wieder beim Thema unklare Rechtslage wären.



Gar nix unklar, sondern andere Baustelle.

Wenn eine Entnahmepflicht besteht, hat der Angler diese einzuhalten.
Der Angler ist dann eigenverantwortlich zuständig, die Fische einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. 
Bei Arten, die alleine schon aus hegerischen Gründen (Verbuttung, Überbestand, Fremde Art) entnommen werden müssen, entfällt der Verwertungszwang, da eben diese Hegemaßnahme schon der vernünftige Grund zum töten dieser Fische ist.

Für alle anderen hat der Angler eine sinnvolle Verwertung durchzuführen. Hier kann man trefflich streiten, ab wann eine solche nicht mehr gegeben ist. Drum bleiben die Brassen in Deinem Beispiel auf dem Misthaufen auch richtigerweise straffrei, die Barben wären u.U. zum Problem geworden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wirf doch bitte nicht Gesetzgebung und Vertragsrecht durcheinander.



Gehört aber zusammen. Siehe::m



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine generelle Entnahmepflicht per Gesetz oder Verordnung kann u.U. mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidieren, da ein Gesetz oder eine Verordnung die Hegepflicht nur beschreibt, nicht aber verantwortlich durchführt.
> Die Durchführung obliegt dem Hegepflichtigen.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann das als Hegepflichtiger sehr leicht begründen, in dem ich z.B. verhindern will, dass Fische verangelt werden. Drum darf halt jeder im Rahmen der Fangbeschränkung oder bis zur befriedigung der persönlichen Verwertbarkeit in meinem Gewässer Fische fangen und entnehmen.



Ja.#6




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Damit nicht mehr Fische als zur Erfüllung dieses Zweckes verletzt werden und vielleicht eingehen, muss halt jeder nicht geschonte Fisch entnommen werden. Punkt.



Nein!
Es gibt seit Jahrhunderten Speisefische und Nichtspeisefische.
Als normalsterblicher Mitteleuropäer hat man keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für Nichtspeisefische - diese wandern also in die Mülltonne.
Und deshalb muss der Kläger vor Gericht erstmal beweisen, dass es für den Fisch tierschutzgerechter ist zu sterben als zu leben!
Das kann und wird dazu führen, dass diese Art von Hegeplan dem TSG widerspricht und hinfällig ist!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier kann man trefflich streiten, ab wann eine solche nicht mehr gegeben ist.



Nö.
Ist seit Jahrhunderten klar was ein Speisefisch ist und was nicht. Und auch dass sich Beifang eben nicht zu 100% ausschließen lässt!

Da Angler nicht verkaufen dürfen, sondern ausschließlich für den igenbedarv angeln, ist damit auch die Verwertungsmöglichkeit beschränkt.

Und wie Brotfisch als Jurist schon mal schrieb, ist die Intention des TSG Tiere zu schützen und nicht nutzlos zu töten.
Also widerspricht ein Abknüppelgebot klar dem TSG und ist, wie auch von der genannten Staatsanwaltschaft dargelegt, entscheidet der Angler eigenständig!


Wär ja auch noch schöner - per Gewässerordnung zum Gesetzesbrecher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Thomas, darf ich ausnahmsweise schreiben, was ich denke ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nix is - ich denk ja das Gleiche und darfs auch nicht schreiben.........



> Ist seit Jahrhunderten klar was ein Speisefisch ist und was nicht. Und auch dass sich Beifang eben nicht zu 100% ausschließen lässt!


Jeder Süßwasserfisch in Deutschland, von der Grundel über Rotauge, Brassen, Nase, bis hin zu Aal, Zander, Wels, ist ein essbarer Speisefisch..

Siehe dazu  die vielfältigsten Rezepte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=31

oder auch:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Was sind denn Nichtspeisefische? lol
Und vorallem wo ist dies denn verbindlich geregelt?

Man wird ja heute schon "gezwungen" Barben und Schwarzmeergrundeln zu verzehren.

Der Landesfischereiverband W. u. L. hält sogar Seminare darüber ab wie welcher Fisch verarbeitet werden soll etc..

Solange der Fisch genießbar ist, ist dieser zu verwerten.

Und was Staatsanwalt XYZ meint, gillt nicht Bundesweit.

Soviele geprüfte Angler.......und keine Ahnung...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Sehe schon kommen, dass ich beim nächsten Angeln im Duisburger Hafen eine Anzeige wegen releasen von kleinen Zandern bekomme.

Die Jungs nebenan, die die Fische lebendig in der Plastiktüte legen, aber als Vorbilder für die Fischentnahme und -verwertung dargestellt werden. 

Wasserkraftwerke mit Kaplan Turbinen werden neu gebaut und mit grüner Unterstützung und Fördergeldern unterstützt, wer aber einen dicken Brassen beim Köderfischangeln released, steht fast vor Gericht?
Das kanns wohl nicht sein. Wo leben wir eigentlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was sind denn Nichtspeisefische?



Die die sich nicht als Speisefische eignen.:m
Und das entscheidet noch jeder selbst.

Die Frage bzgl. des TSG ist aber, warum ist es tierschutzgerechter dass der Fisch stirbt und auf dem Müll landet als dass er weiterschwimmt?

Solange die Frage nicht rechtssicher beantwortet ist, können wir diskutieren wie wir wollen.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Und was Staatsanwalt XYZ meint, gillt nicht Bundesweit.



Gilt bundesweit sicher mehr als deine Meinung. LOL|supergri|supergri|supergri



Sharpo schrieb:


> Soviele geprüfte Angler.......und keine Ahnung...



Ganz genau!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder Süßwasserfisch in Deutschland, von der  Grundel über Rotauge, Brassen, Nase, bis hin zu Aal, Zander, Wels, ist  ein essbarer Speisefisch..



Jeder Fisch wird evtl. einen Esser finden aber den zu suchen ist nicht Aufgabe eines Angler, der nur für den Eigenbedarf angelt !

Frisst ja auch nicht jeder Schafshoden obwohl sich bestimmt jemand findet.... ;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Sehe schon kommen, dass ich beim nächsten Angeln im Duisburger Hafen eine Anzeige wegen releasen von kleinen Zandern bekomme.
> 
> Die Jungs nebenan, die die Fische lebendig in der Plastiktüte legen, aber als Vorbilder für die Fischentnahme und -verwertung dargestellt werden.
> 
> ...



Geschützte Fische müssen zurück gesetzt werden.
Dafür wird es auch keine Anzeige geben.
Wo wir leben? Na, in dem anglerfreundlichen Deutschland.
Tierschutz beim Angeln über alles!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Die Frage bzgl. des TSG ist aber, warum ist es tierschutzgerechter dass der Fisch stirbt und auf dem Müll landet als dass er weiterschwimmt?


WEGEN DER HEGE!!
Begreif das doch!

Was der Bewirtschafter zu entscheiden UND fachgerecht sicher zu stellen hat.

Und damit auch keine Verwertung mehr notwendig ist!

Und wobei der Angler KEINERLEI Entscheidungsbefugnis hat.

Der nur was machen könnte, wenn er dem Bewirtschafter NACHWEISEN könnte, nicht sorgfältig zu bewirtschaften...

Ansonsten bräuchte sich ja kein Angler um von Bewirtschaftern vorgegebene Regeln zu kümmern, die über das im Fischereigesetz vorgegebene hinausgehen - die Jammerei der moralisch/ethischen Besserangelfischer der Bewirtschafter in der organisierten Angelfischerei möcht ich da hören, wenn all ihre Mindestmaße etc. aufs Gesetzliche zurückgestutzt werden würden...



> Das kanns wohl nicht sein. Wo leben wir eigentlich.


Laut DAFV-Verbanditen, etwas ins Realere abgewandelt:
Bürokrateutonien, einig Angelfischerland ;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Die die sich nicht als Speisefische eignen.:m
> Und das entscheidet noch jeder selbst.
> 
> Das meinst auch nur Du. Leider gehen da die Meinungen auseinander. Besonders in diversen Verbänden.
> ...



langsam habe ich das Gefühl Du willst uns verarschen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ist seit Jahrhunderten klar was ein Speisefisch ist und was nicht. Und auch dass sich Beifang eben nicht zu 100% ausschließen lässt!
> .



Stimmt die Koppe gilt als Lecker, so wie auch der Gründling ein Spitzenspeisefisch sein soll.
 (Vorsicht, wird durchaus der Forelle vorgezogen)
 Der Kaulbarsch gehört in jede gute Fischsuppe, aber auch die Bachschmerle soll einst geschätzt wurden sein.
 So wie halt auch die Grundeln, Rotaugen, Weißfische u.s.w
 Lediglich der Bitterling,...soll halt bitter schmecken.

 Mir fällt da ein das ich nie etwas über den Verzehr von Stichlingen gelesen habe....meintest Du Stichlinge?:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WEGEN DER HEGE!!
> Begreif das doch!




Brauche ich nicht weil das noch nicht abschließend gerichtlich geklärt ist, sondern nur die Meinung einiger personen.:m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was der Bewirtschafter zu entscheiden UND fachgerecht sicher zu stellen hat.
> 
> Und damit auch keine Verwertung mehr notwendig ist!
> 
> Und wobei der Angler KEINERLEI Entscheidungsbefugnis hat.



Genau das gilt es im Ernstfall gerichtlich zu entscheiden weil es geltendem recht widerspricht. Wir müssen also nicht so tun als wäre das ein Fakt!!!!!

Eine Staatsanwaltschaft hat ja gerade ihre Ansicht dazu kundgetan und das ist schonmal viel Wert und ein guter Anfang.

Warten wir ab wies weitergeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und 50 andere Staatsanwaltschaften sehen das anders (und das ist juristisch eh nix wert, weils da nur um Ermittlungen geht, das ist kein Beschluss und kein Urteil), und ein Verwaltungsgericht hat dazu einen klaren Beschluss (Angeln NUR zur Verwertung und daher zurücksetzen verboten) - weiterträumen - und nicht allzu hart aufwachen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> langsam habe ich das Gefühl Du willst uns verarschen.




Ich hab das Gefühl du willst mich verarschen.
Auf welches Urteil stützt du deine These?

Das ist bisher kein Fakt, sondern eine Behauptung.
*
Es gab noch nie eine Verurteilung für das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches!!!!
*



Sharpo schrieb:


> _Behauptet keiner. Du darfst aber dort nicht Angeln  wenn Du mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden bist. Heisst, hast Du  keine Verwertungsabsicht für die gefangenen Fische (egal welche), darfst  Du nicht angeln. Dies ist doch das, was Thomas und andere die ganze  Zeit erzählen. _


_

Selbstverständlich darf ich dort angeln und wenn ich gegen die Gewässerordnung verstoße kann es sein dass ich nächste Mal keine Karte mehr bekomme aber mehr auch nicht!!!

_


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nochmal:

Die Vorschrift des Bewirtschafters jeden nicht geschützten lebensfähigen Fisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen spricht nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

das Tierschutzgesetz untersagt Dir nur ....ohne Vernünftigen Grund...

Habe ich nun also keinen vernünftigen Grund um an dem Gewässer des besagten Biewirtschafters zu Angeln, die Fische nach der Gewässervorschrift zu entnehmen und zu verwerten..so darf ich dort nicht Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl du willst mich verarschen.
> Auf welches Urteil stützt du deine These?
> 
> Das ist bisher kein Fakt, sondern eine Behauptung.
> ...



Ja ist klar, Du darfst auch bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.
Nur wenn se Dich erwischen....

#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Die Vorschrift des Bewirtschafters jeden nicht geschützten lebensfähigen Fisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen spricht nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.



Wie oben schon erwähnt kann so eine Vorschrift mit dem TSG kollidieren!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Habe ich nun also keinen vernünftigen Grund um an dem Gewässer des besagten Biewirtschafters zu Angeln, die Fische nach der Gewässervorschrift zu entnehmen und zu verwerten..so darf ich dort nicht Angeln.



Sagst du aber so ist es nicht.
Ich darf natürlich dort angeln. Der vernünftige Grund ist die Verwertung von Speisefischen. Nicht verwertbare müssen zurückgesetzt werden - weil sonst Verstoß gegen das TSG!
Völlig egal was in der GWO steht.
Wegen einem verstoß dagegen kann mich nur der Gewässerpächter/-besitzer sanktionieren indem er mir nächstes Mal keine Karte verkauft aber mehr auch nicht !!!

Oder wegen welchem Gesetz wollte man ich in dem Fall verurteilen???
*
Wie geschrieben- in DE wurde noch niemand für das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches verurteilt!!!

*


Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja ist klar, Du darfst auch bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.
> Nur wenn se Dich erwischen....
> 
> #q



Mertkste selbst dass das Blödsinn ist nä??

Wegen Gefährdung(bestenfalls) wurden schon Leute verurtelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Nicht verwertbare müssen zurückgesetzt werden


Es gibt keine nichtverwertbaren Süßwasserfische in Deutschland.

Nur welche, die Du persönlich nicht verwerten WILLST - verwertbar sind sie trotzdem.

Und selbst die Verwertung als Tierfutter wäre noch immer ein vernünftiger Grund.





Ich persönlich will auch in der Stadt nicht nur 50 fahren und vor allem in der 30er-Zone nicht nur 30.........


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur welche, die Du persönlich nicht verwerten WILLST - verwertbar sind sie trotzdem.
> 
> Und selbst die Verwertung als Tierfutter wäre noch immer ein vernünftiger Grund.



|supergri

Gut spielen wir das Szenario an einem Beispiel mal durch.

Ich will den Fisch nicht essen weil er nicht schmeckt und Viecher hab ich nicht.
Also setze ich ihn zurück weil im TSG steht man darf keinem Tier ohne Grund ein Leid zufügen.
Da ich keinen Grund habe - wieder rein damit.

In der GWo steht aber ein Abknüppelgebot.

Was passiert dann deiner Meinung nach ???


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mal zurück zum Eingangsposting von Dir.

Landesfischereverordnung NRW §1- §4  sagt aber nichts über das zitierte  Zurücksetzen etc. aus.

Oder habe ich da etwas überlesen?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du schon gar nicht angeln, weil Du ihn nicht verwerten kannst!



Genau so ist es.

:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Steht rechtsverbindlich wo?

Und natürlich will ich Fische verwerten die mir schmecken;-))))
Und in der Praxis ist es so, dass Angler Fische, die sie nicht brauchen, wieder zurücksetzen.

Also...


Terence Drill schrieb:


> Was passiert dann..... ???


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hat jemand mal zur Auslegung der ganzen Geschichte eine behördliche Anordnung zur Entnahmepflicht Waller oder einen Link?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ja steht rechtsverbindlich in der Gewässerordnung welche du mit dem Kauf des Erlaubnisscheins anerkannt hast.

Danach ist jeder nicht geschützte Fisch dem Gewässer zu entnehmen.
Anschliessend folgt das Fischereigesetz NRW und das Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz.

Schmerz, leid etc. nur bei vernünftigen Grund.

Handel ich der Gewässerordnung zu wieder erlischt meine Angelerlaubnis.
Andererseits darf man die Fische nur entnehmen wenn ich einen vernünftigen Grund habe.
Grund hier: 
a) Gewässerverordnung (Diese ist in den aller meisten Fällen mit der Fischereibehörde abestimmt)
B) Verwertungsabsicht

Ohne Fall B kein Angeln.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich hätte mal ganz gerne den konkreten Wortlaut!
Ach, Deine Antwort bezog sich auf Drill!
Der genaue Wortlaut interessiert aber auch bzgl Gewässerordnung!




Sharpo schrieb:


> Landesfischereverordnung NRW §1- §4  sagt aber nichts über das zitierte  Zurücksetzen etc. aus.



Wenn denn § 1-4 der Landesfischereiverordnung eine Entnahmepficht enthält, warum bedarf es dann des Nachtragsvertrages zu diesem Punkt?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ganz gerne den konkreten Wortlaut!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn denn § 1-4 der Landesfischereiverordnung eine Entnahmepficht enthält, warum bedarf es dann des Nachtragsvertrages zu diesem Punkt?




Das habe ich mich auch gefragt und wollte es aus diesem Grund überprüfen.

Darüber steht aber in der Verordnung nichts. Es geht nur um geschützte Arten.
Entweder hat Thomas falsch zitiert oder in der von der Stadt vorgelegten Verordnung ist ein Fehler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja steht rechtsverbindlich in der Gewässerordnung ....
> Anschliessend folgt das Fischereigesetz NRW und das Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz.



Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus.
Bundesrecht steht über Landesrecht!



Sharpo schrieb:


> B) Verwertungsabsicht
> 
> Ohne Fall B kein Angeln.



Verwertungsabsicht ist vorhanden.

Also nochmal:


Gut spielen wir das Szenario an einem Beispiel mal durch.

Ich will einen Fisch nicht essen weil er nicht schmeckt und Viecher hab ich nicht.
Also setze ich ihn zurück weil im TSG steht man darf keinem Tier ohne Grund ein Leid zufügen.
Da ich keinen Grund habe - wieder rein damit.

In der GWo steht aber ein Abknüppelgebot.

Was passiert dann deiner Meinung nach ???


----------



## lausi97 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mal ne Frage,in der LFvo steht unter §3 folgendes:

Fische nachbenannter Arten dürfen dem Wasser nur entnommen werden, wenn sie mindestens folgende Länge haben, gemessen von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende des längsten Teiles der Schwanzflosse


nachfolgend dann die Fische mit Mindestmaß.

Heißt das dann im Umkehrschluß,das alle nicht aufgefüherten Arten und die das Maß überschritten haben, entnommen werden müssen?

Ich meine da steht "dürfen".......

#h


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus.
> Bundesrecht steht über Landesrecht!
> 
> 
> ...




Laber doch keine ********.
Wenn Du gegen der Gewässerverordnung Fische zurück setzt hast Du keine Verwertungsabsicht.
Würdest ja sonst die Fische nicht zurück setzen.

Desweiteren geht das Bundesgesetz nicht so ins Detail.

Der Bewirtschafter schreibt Dir vor jeden Fisch abzuknüppeln.
Ohne dem darfst Du dort nicht Angeln *PunkT*

Du erkennst diese Vorschrift mit dem Kauf der Angelerlaubnis ohne Ausnahme an.

rest interessiert nicht.

Wenn Du dich nun auf das Töten ohne vernüftigen grund berufst...beruft sich auch der Bewirtschafter darauf und hält Dir vor ohne vernünftigen Grund angeln gegangen zu sein.
Siehe Bundes- Tierschutzgesetz.
Desweiteren gibt es noch eine Ordnungsstrafe wegen Missachtung der Gewässerverordnung.

Du hast Null Chance.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Steht rechtsverbindlich wo?
> 
> Und natürlich will ich Fische verwerten *die mir schmecken*;-))))
> Und in der Praxis ist es so, dass Angler Fische, die sie nicht brauchen, wieder zurücksetzen.
> ...


 
 Genau Diese vernünftige Entscheidung steht Dier dann aber nicht mehr zu, wenn alle erlaubten Fische zu entnehmen sind.
Dann sollten sie Dier halt alle schmecken, oder Du fischt eben nicht mehr.
 (Darum ja die Ganze Aufregung, so etwas zu verlangen ist krank)

 Wenn Du das nicht machst, hältst Du dich nicht an die Auflage deiner Angelberechtigung.
 Die aber ist dann ungültig, wenn Du sie nicht befolgen willst, was Du mit deiner Unterschrift meist auch bestätigen musst.
Dann hast Du keine Berechtigung und angelst im Gegensatz zu der tierschutzrechtlichen Betrachtung des Angelns.

 Dann bist du ähnlich einem Schwarzfischer, der zusätzlich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage,in der LFvo steht unter §3 folgendes:
> 
> Fische nachbenannter Arten dürfen dem Wasser nur entnommen werden, wenn sie mindestens folgende Länge haben, gemessen von der Kopfspitze bis zum Ende des längsten Teiles der Schwanzflosse
> 
> ...



Nein, steht da doch nicht.
Wenn dies verlangt wird, muss dies dort auch stehen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Genau Diese vernünftige Entscheidung steht Dier dann aber nicht mehr zu, wenn alle erlaubten Fische zu entnehmen sind.
> Dann sollten sie Dier halt alle schmecken, oder Du fischt eben nicht mehr.
> (Darum ja die Ganze Aufregung, so etwas zu verlangen ist krank)
> 
> ...



Nicht nur ähnlich. Dann ist er Schwarzangler.
Fischwilderei.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> Gut spielen wir das Szenario an einem Beispiel mal durch.
> 
> ...



Warum fängst Du nicht am Anfang an ?

Vertragsabschluß mittels beiderseitiger *übereinstimmender* Willenserklärung. Hast Du durch Deine Unterschrift bestätigt.

Mit dem Kauf des Erlaubnisscheins erklärst Du Dich mit den Bedingungen einverstanden.

Trotz Deiner Einverständnis verstößt Du vorsätzlich und wissentlich gegen die Vertragsbedingungen. Was *kann* passieren ?

- Anzeige durch den Vertragspartner wegen Vertragsverletzung.

- U.U. ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren wegen Verstoß gegen die Hegeauflagen.

- Verweigerung der zukünftigen Erteilung einer Angelerlaubnis.

- Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz evtl. durch einen dritten, der das beobachtet hat. Mit relativ geringer Möglichkeit aus der Nummer rauszukommen, da die Entnahme ja sogar vertraglich vorgeschrieben war.



Ach, und Nein. Ich schreibe das weniger als Antwort an Dich persönlich, sondern vielmehr an diejenigen gerichtet, die allgemein labil gegen kontrakompetentes Geschreibsel sind und am liebsten das glauben, was sie gerne glauben möchten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Laber doch keine ********.
> Wenn Du gegen der Gewässerverordnung Fische zurück setzt hast Du keine *Verwertungsabsicht*..



Selbstverständlich aber keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für *jeden *Fisch.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Bewirtschafter schreibt Dir vor jeden Fisch abzuknüppeln.
> Ohne dem darfst Du dort nicht Angeln *PunkT*
> 
> Du erkennst diese Vorschrift mit dem Kauf der Angelerlaubnis ohne Ausnahme an.



Ja hab ich überlesen und nun in diesem Beispiel einen Fisch zurückgesetzt.:q
Was passiert nun?
Bekomm ich nächstes Mal keine Karte mehr oder werde ich verurteilt?




Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich nun auf das Töten ohne vernüftigen grund berufst...beruft sich auch der Bewirtschafter darauf und hält Dir vor ohne vernünftigen Grund angeln gegangen zu sein.



Grund ist durch die Verwertungsabsicht gegeben und durch den maßigen Zander im Rucksack belegbar und was nun?
:q


Das ist doch was:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was *kann* passieren ?
> 
> - Anzeige durch den Vertragspartner wegen Vertragsverletzung.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ihr gern etwas anderes glauben wollt.

Nennt mir doch mal ein Urteil durch welches eure wilden Theorien bestätigt wurden oder ist das nur heiße Luft?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> kontrakompetentes Geschreibsel ...


Ralle du brauchst deine Beleidigungen nicht beschönigen.
Werd glücklich mit deinem Zynismus aber nimm zwischendurch ruhig mal die Scheuklappen ab. Das erweitert den Horizont...:q#h


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Du muss zwischen einer grundsätzlichen Verwertungsabsicht  und einer Verwertungsabsicht für spezielle Fische unterscheiden.

Diese Wahl gibt Dir der Bewirtschafter aber nicht.

Verstehe es doch bitte endlich.


Wobei ja immer noch Deine Angelerlaubnis beim zurücksetzen eines nicht geschützten Fisches erlischt.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

>>Grun dist durch die Verwertungsabsicht gegeben und durch den maßigen Zander im Rucksack belegbar und was nun?<<

 Wenn Du nur einen verwerten oder entnehmen darfst, ist wohl Schluss mit dem Angeln.
 Auch das ist wieder dem vernünftigen Grund gezollt.

 Wer seine Fangbegrenzung entnommen hat, darf dann nicht mehr weiter fischen.
 Was ja auch schon mal nach 10 min sein kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur einen verwerten oder entnehmen darfst, ist wohl Schluss mit dem Angeln.




Nehmen wir an es sind drei erlaubt.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Du muss zwischen einer grundsätzlichen  Verwertungsabsicht  und einer Verwertungsabsicht für spezielle Fische  unterscheiden



Warum?

Im TSG gibt es kein derartigen Unterschiede, nur den zw. Leid/Tod/Schaden und Unversehrtheit!


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Moin,

ohne jetzt Alles gelesen zu haben:

*"Guiding" sowie "C+R", "Trophäenfischen" sind explizit verboten worden.*

Hausgemachte Probleme 

Hier waren nicht Petra und Co. am Werk, sondern *verantwortliche "Angler" *vor Ort...evtl. auch die ein oder andere negative Berichterstattung über Großfischparadiese in Unternehmerhand 

Die Zustände am Duisburger Hafen waren nunmal scheinbar so auffällig, dass reagiert wurde.

Die Eskapaden einzelner haben nun erneut zu Restriktionen aller Angler geführt - es wird langsam Zeit, Kante zu zeigen und Position zu beziehen.

*Zu dem Entnahmegebot konkret:*

Eine Hegemaßnahme liegt bspw. dann vor, wenn in einem verbutteten Gewässer alle Weißfische entnommen werden müssen.

*Es widerspricht einer sinnvollen Hegemaßnahme, alle fangfähigen Fische entnehmen zu müssen...das Wort "Hegemaßnahme" ist überdies mit keinem Wort im Anschlussvertrag erwähnt.
*
Somit ist dieses Entnahmegebot in Bezug auf das geltende übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz, selbstverständlich *unwirksam.*

Die wahre Absicht hinter derart "Verordnungen" liegt nicht in einer angelfeindlichen Ausrichtung, sondern in der Bemühung, offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Praktiken am Wasser beizukommen.

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Zu dem Entnahmegebot konkret:*
> 
> Eine Hegemaßnahme liegt bspw. dann vor, wenn in einem verbutteten Gewässer alle Weißfische entnommen werden müssen.
> 
> ...




:m:m:m#6


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hier mal ein anderer Gesichtspunkt
Ist es nicht so, dass in den Fischerei Pachtverträgen nicht Vertragsstrafen festgeschrieben sind für den Pächter?
Meistens sind es Geldstrafen welche dies bei nicht Erfüllung der Vertragspflichten erhalten vom Eigentümer, in diesem Fall von der Stadt. 
Hier wird versucht die Vereine in die Haftung zu nehmen, für das Handeln eines einzelnen Angler.
Der Angler entscheidet nicht darüber ob der Fisch gewollt ist oder nicht, oder über sonstige Rechtfertigungsgründe den Fisch zurückzusetzen.
Wenn Vorstände dies Unterzeichnen den Verein, so sind alle Mitglieder dran gebunden welche dann die Fischerei ausüben. Vereinskasse oder andere Bestimmungen welche in einer Ordnung niedergeschrieben sind, berechtigen nicht zum zurücksetzen. 
Ansonsten wurde man gegen den Pachtvertrag verstossen. Ach und das Vorsätzlich, da man ja die Bestimmungen schriftlich hat und allen bekannt sein sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ohne jetzt Alles gelesen zu haben:
> 
> ...



Warum?
Töten ohne Grund?
Als Bewirtschafter/ Verpächter muss ich meinen Grund nicht dem Angler mitteilen.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Sehr interessant hier mitzulesen...


Und weil immer wieder von "Hege" geschrieben wird, werfe ich mal folgendes aus dem LFischG in den Raum:




> § 30 a (Fn 11)
> Hegeplan
> (1) Das Ministerium wird ermächtigt, nach Anhörung des zuständigen Ausschusses des Landtags durch Rechtsverordnung Gewässer oder Gewässersysteme mit besonderer fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung zu bestimmen, für die die Fischereiberechtigten Hegepläne aufzustellen haben. Die Fischereiberechtigten können von der obersten Fischereibehörde die Erstattung der Kosten für die Aufstellung der Hegepläne nach Satz 1 in angemessener Höhe aus dem Aufkommen der Fischereiabgabe (§ 36 Abs. 2) verlangen. Wird innerhalb der in Absatz 5 vorgeschriebenen Frist kein genehmigungsfähiger Hegeplan nach Satz 1 vorgelegt, so kann die obere Fischereibehörde nach erfolgloser Fristsetzung von einem weiteren Monat den Hegeplan aufstellen.
> (2) Für alle übrigen Gewässer können die Fischereiberechtigten Hegepläne aufstellen. Steht an einem stehenden Gewässer mehreren Berechtigten ein Fischereirecht zu, so ist nur ein gemeinsamer Hegeplan zulässig.
> ...


Und hier ein Beispiel eines Hegeplans:
http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/fischerei-themen/freiwilliger-hegeplan/

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Diskutieren ;-).

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, auch noch §3:


> § 3
> Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
> (1) Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (Fische) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen.
> (2) Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig
> ...



na, jetzt kann ich auch noch den letzten, zur Hege relevanten Part aus dem LFischG zitieren:


> § 55 (Fn 11)
> Bußgeldvorschriften
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1. entgegen § 3 Absatz 2 Satz 1 seiner Pflicht zur Erhaltung oder Hege eines dem Gewässer entsprechenden Fischbestandes nicht nachkommt,
> [...]


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer...
> 
> 
> *Optimal ist es wohl wenn jeder versucht sich vernünftig zu verhalten und z.B nicht unnötig viele Fische fängt.*
> ...



DAS mein Lieber, ist nunmal der Grundgedanke des Naturerhalts/der sogn. Waidgerechtigkeit...Fische entnehmen ja, Angeln mit Freude , ja - aber immer mit Achtung vor der Natur und mit möglichst schonenden Mitteln.

Das wird allerdings sowohl in den *einschlägigen Medien* als auch von "Profi" bzw. "Profit-Anglern" konterkariert und auch *pervertiert*.

Sinngemäß schrieb sogar hier mal ein Angler, er würde den Angeltag immer voll ausnutzen und den maximalen Fangerfolg anstreben...

Reichlich Angriffsfläche für reichlich neue Bestimmungen...siehe Guiding und Trophäengebote.

Hausgemachte Probleme durch Restriktionen gegen Eskapaden Weniger, die ALLE betreffen und einschränken.

Ein vernünftiger Angler, der sein Handeln abwägt und Fangen und Entscheiden praktiziert, wird den Ansprüchen an das Hobby m.M. nach am Besten gerecht und wird die Wenigsten Schwierigkeiten haben.
Setzt natürlich etwas Disziplin und Rücksichtnahme vorraus...Stichwort "Fangrausch"
R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> *Hier wird versucht die Vereine in die Haftung zu nehmen, für das Handeln eines einzelnen Angler.*
> Der Angler entscheidet nicht darüber ob der Fisch gewollt ist oder nicht, oder über sonstige Rechtfertigungsgründe den Fisch zurückzusetzen.
> Wenn Vorstände dies Unterzeichnen den Verein, so sind alle Mitglieder dran gebunden welche dann die Fischerei ausüben. Vereinskasse oder andere Bestimmungen welche in einer Ordnung niedergeschrieben sind, berechtigen nicht zum zurücksetzen.
> Ansonsten wurde man gegen den Pachtvertrag verstossen. Ach und das Vorsätzlich, da man ja die Bestimmungen schriftlich hat und allen bekannt sein sollte.


Das ist der Punkt.

So wie der Betreiber der Anlage wg. Throphäenangeln für jeden zurückgesetzten Fisch eines Anglers 2.000 Euro löhnen soll (Beschluss Verwaltungsgericht Münster)..

Das hier mit dem Pachtvertrag ist die folgerichtige Fortschreibung der Verantwortungsweitergabe im Bereich der anderen Bewirtschafter, wie von uns damals schon prophezeit....


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wenn ich das schon wieder lese mit wenig "Angriffsfläche bieten" lese wird mir schon wieder schlecht....


Was soll sich der Angler in D denn noch alles gefallen lassen? Du kannst noch so waidgerecht auftreten -  das interessiert grüne Poliker und fanatische Organisationen nen feuchten Kehricht! Das was in und rum um Duisburg gerade abgeht ist die vorstufe zu dem was wohl nach und nach dem Rest noch blüht. 


Alles was Maß hat zu entnehmen hat in meinen Augen nix mit Hege zu tun. Bei verbutteten Beständen werden ja auch nicht die großen, sondern die kleinen bis mittleren Fische entnommen, da diese Überhand haben. Ich sehe das so, dass das ein weiter Schritt ist Angler zu knebeln.... jetzt hat man wieder den Strick mehr zugezogen und wartet bis die ersten sich nicht drann halten (werden) und schon zieht man die vor den Kadi....


Vereine die nicht mitmachen müssen um ihre Pachtgewässer fürchten. Und was mit Vereinen ohne Gewässer passiert sieht man oft... die lösen sich schnell auf.... also wird das wohl von vielen geschluckt. In der Praxis oft anders gemacht BIS zum ersten mal verpetzt wird...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder lese mit wenig "Angriffsfläche bieten" lese wird mir schon wieder schlecht....
> 
> 
> Was soll sich der Angler in D denn noch alles gefallen lassen? Du kannst noch so waidgerecht auftreten -  das interessiert grüne Poliker und fanatische Organisationen nen feuchten Kehricht! Das was in und rum um Duisburg gerade abgeht ist die vorstufe zu dem was wohl nach und nach dem Rest noch blüht.
> ...



Naja, ist auch die geforderte Rechtssicherheit welcher mancher Angler fordert.
Und wenn dann noch solche Aussagen wie von Dr. Spahn, von einem Anglerverband dazukommen...

Warum sollen Behörden dann nicht den Ball aufnehmen und verwerten?


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ Sharpo


Das kommt davon wenn mit einer weichen, rückgradlosen Masse wie dem deutschen Angler - vertreten durch den DAFV - zu tun hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Sehr interessant hier mitzulesen...
> 
> 
> Und weil immer wieder von "Hege" geschrieben wird, werfe ich mal folgendes aus dem LFischG in den Raum:
> ...




Danke,

einer Hegeverpflichtung durch die Entnahme sämtlicher fangfähigen Fische nachzukommen, scheidet selbsterklärend aus.
C+D bleibt im Rahmen des behördlich abzusegnenden Hegeplanes weiterhin erlaubt - Stichwort Stellungnahme Rechtsanwalt der "Wupperadvokaten":

*Es kommt auf den sogn. "Aneignungswillen" an.*

Fange ich einen maßigen Fisch, der nicht im Rahmen eines Hegeplanes zu "entfernen" ist,
*obliegt es allein mir, ob ich mir den Fisch aneigne oder nicht*.

Dieses Wahlrecht habe ich bei vorsätzlichem C+R nicht, da der Aneigungswille  und somit der vernünftige Grund  zur Gänze abgelehnt wird.

Deutsche Rechtsauffassung...es lebe Hollandia |supergri

R.S.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Da Duisburg zum Rheinischen RhFV gehört, bin ich mal gespannt wie dieser sich dann für seine Mitglieder in Duisburg einsetzen wird.��
Nach Info, liegt dem Bezirksvorstand in Duisburgund auch dem Vorstandsmitglied ( Vorsitzender Sollbach) dies schon vor und dürfte im Feb. auf der Beiratssitzung ein Thema sein.
Der Stadtverband der Sportfischer in Duisburg, welcher die Sechs Seenplatte bewirtschaftet und der Stadtsportbund,welcher die Häfen bewirtschaften, haben sich in dieser Sache nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. ��
Hier sind die Verbände gefordert, da dies doch politische motiviert ist.��
Herr Remmel (Grüne) Herr Greulich Chef der Wirtschaftsbetriebe und damit Eigentümer und Vertragspartner sind Parteigenossen (zumindestens könnte da ein Zusammenhang bestehen).��


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> DAS mein Lieber, ist nunmal der Grundgedanke des Naturerhalts/der sogn. Waidgerechtigkeit...Fische entnehmen ja, Angeln mit Freude , ja - aber immer mit Achtung vor der Natur und mit möglichst schonenden Mitteln.
> 
> Das wird allerdings sowohl in den *einschlägigen Medien* als auch von "Profi" bzw. "Profit-Anglern" konterkariert und auch *pervertiert*.


 
 Nun wird so ein zunächst mal vernünftiges weil nachhaltigeres Verhalten eben auch noch von Verbänden oder Behörden öfter als falsch betrachtet.
 Die extremeren negativen Auswüchse, sind aber ja eher die Ausnahme.
 Nicht selten weil Sie die von #6@ronram noch einmal aufgeführten anderen Regelungen und Aufgabestellungen glatt übersehen.

 Tierschutz ist eben nicht alles, auch wenn das immer mehr so betrachtet wird, weil es halt kaum Wissen voraussetzt und eher dem Bachgefühl entspricht.
 Da hat halt Jeder der Natur noch so fern stehende Mensch eine Vorstellung was richtig sei.

 Da gefährdet man lieber Arten, oder ganze Lebensgemeinschaften um Einzeltieren unnötige Leiden zu ersparen.

 Ein Schritt weiter und man tötet alle Fische, damit sie nicht mehr leiden müssen#q.
 Klingt überzogen, ist aber längst Realität.
 Da wird schon einmal ausgesagt das es nicht richtig sei in bestimmte Gewässer passende Fische zu setzen, weil man ja die Wasserqualität dort nicht sicherstellen kann. Die armen Fische könnten sie ja leiden.
 Dann muss halt an der Sicherstellung etwas getan werden.
 Sterben sie, wissen wir wenigstens das da etwas ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ja, hm...Duisburg ist eine kreisfreie Stadt, somit sitzt da auch die untere Fischereibehörde.
(Weiter gehe ich auf §30 ein)
Und wenn der Hegeplan für die Gewässer da (in Duisburg) nicht ein Hegeplan für Gewässer oder Gewässersysteme mit besonderer fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung ist und vom Ministerium gefordert wird...sondern nach Absatz 2 aufgestellt wird...
...dann hat doch sozusagen die Stadt Duisburg etwas von den Fischereipächtern gefordert, was sie gemäß Absatz 6 selbst absegnen muss.

oder? |bigeyes

Duisburg: "Töte alles was nicht geschont ist!"
Angelverein: "Ähh, das wird die Fischereibehörde bestimmt nicht absegnen."
Duisburg: "HAHA, ich bin die Fischereibehörde.."
:-O

Aber gut, dass nach Absatz 7 die Fischereibehörde zur Absegnung eines Hegeplans den Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e. V. anhören muss...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja, hm...Duisburg ist eine kreisfreie Stadt, somit sitzt da auch die untere Fischereibehörde.
> (Weiter gehe ich auf §30 ein)
> Und wenn der Hegeplan für die Gewässer da (in Duisburg) nicht ein Hegeplan für Gewässer oder Gewässersysteme mit besonderer fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung ist und vom Ministerium gefordert wird...sondern nach Absatz 2 aufgestellt wird...
> ...dann hat doch sozusagen die Stadt Duisburg etwas von den Fischereipächtern gefordert, was sie gemäß Absatz 6 selbst absegnen muss.
> ...



Es handelt sich um ein künstl. Gewässer im Industriegebiet.
Industriekanalhafen. 
Was ist da von fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung?


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein künstl. Gewässer im Industriegebiet.
> Industriekanalhafen.
> Was ist da von fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung?




Tja, dann müsste die  untere Fischereibehörde (Duisburg) einen aufgestellten Hegeplan genehmigen...


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die Angelfischerei in De wird anscheinend durch fortschreitende Überregulierung langsam dahinsiechen, bis der Gesetzes und Papierkrieg dem Großteil der Leute die Fischerei verderben wird.
Der Aufschrei nach Hobby mit Wiederhaken ect. reichte nicht aus, um uns, wie den Jägern in BaWü nach einem Einzelereignis mit genügendem medialen Aufschrei neue Fischereigesetze auf Landesebene aufzudrücken, stattdessen wird der gesetzliche Rahmen , in dem wir uns bewegen, auf andere Weise zugeschnürt.
Das Schema nach Reichstagsbrandverordnung lebt nun mal vom Einzelereignis, das die politische Lawine auslöst.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Tja, dann müsste die  untere Fischereibehörde (Duisburg) einen aufgestellten Hegeplan genehmigen...




Und? Bekommt man als Angler von Wald und Wiese beim Kauf der Erlaubniskarte darüber Einsicht?
Der Bewirtschafter ist dem Angler doch keine Rechenschaft schuldig, oder?^^


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und? Bekommt man als Angler von Wald und Wiese beim Kauf der Erlaubniskarte darüber Einsicht?
> Der Bewirtschafter ist dem Angler doch keine Rechenschaft schuldig, oder?^^




Ich glaube wir reden teilweise aneinander vorbei...

Wenn X als verbindliches Hegeziel festgelegt worden ist, dann hat der Pächter natürlich sicherzustellen, dass X auch eingehalten wird.

Und wenn X die Ausübung der Angelei betrifft, dann muss der Pächter dafür sorgen, dass der Angler X einhält.

Macht der Pächter das nicht, kann ihn das ein Bußgeld kosten.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden teilweise aneinander vorbei...
> 
> Wenn X als verbindliches Hegeziel festgelegt worden ist, dann hat der Pächter natürlich sicherzustellen, dass X auch eingehalten wird.
> 
> ...




Wir sind schon auf einer Linie.

Aber angeblich soll das allg. Abknüppeln fangfähiger nicht geschützter Fische gegen das Tierschutzgesetz sprechen.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja, hm...Duisburg ist eine kreisfreie Stadt, somit sitzt da auch die untere Fischereibehörde.
> (Weiter gehe ich auf §30 ein)
> Und wenn der Hegeplan für die Gewässer da (in Duisburg) nicht ein Hegeplan für Gewässer oder Gewässersysteme mit besonderer fischereilicher und ökologischer Bedeutung ist und vom Ministerium gefordert wird...sondern nach Absatz 2 aufgestellt wird...
> ...dann hat doch sozusagen die Stadt Duisburg etwas von den Fischereipächtern gefordert, was sie gemäß Absatz 6 selbst absegnen muss.
> ...




Ah, nein, ich muss mir selbst antworten|supergri.

Im LFischG NRW §52 heißt es " Ist eine kreisfreie Stadt oder ein Kreis an einem Fischereipachtvertrag beteiligt, so tritt an die Stelle der unteren die obere Fischereibehörde."

Es bestünde also die Möglichkeit, dass ein solches von der Stadt Duisburg gefordertes Alles-muss-getötet-werden-Hegeziel von der oberen Fischereibehörde nicht genehmigt wird.

Langsam wird es unübersichtlich#c.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Aber angeblich soll das allg. Abknüppeln fangfähiger nicht geschützter Fische nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.

Nur den Beweis konnte noch niemand erbringen, da noch nie ein Angler für das Zurücksetzen verurteilt wurde.:m

Und solange das so bleibt, ist man mit dem Zurücksetzen auf der sicheren Seite wenn auch ein  Aneignungswille vorhanden ist!


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Genauso gut kann es Genehmigt worden sein.  

Als Angler, Käufer der Erlaubniskarte hat man darauf keinen Einfluss und auch kein Informationsrecht.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Aber angeblich soll das allg. Abknüppeln fangfähiger nicht geschützter Fische nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.
> 
> Nur den Beweis konnte noch niemand erbringen, da noch nie ein Angler für das Zurücksetzen verurteilt wurde.:m
> 
> Und solange das so bleibt, ist man mit dem Zurücksetzen auf der sicheren Seite wenn auch ein  Aneignungswille vorhanden ist!



Weil der Bewirtschafter ein Hegeziel/pflicht/plan hat. Dieses Hegeziel/pflicht hat er den Käufer der Erlaubniskarten als ausführendes Organ übertragen.
Somit besteht hier ein vernünftiger Grund.
Du als Angler hast keine Wahl/Recht selbst zu entscheiden welchen Fisch Du entnimmst oder auch nicht. #q

Auch hat der Bewirtschafter kein Interesse daran Dich wegen Verletzung des Tierschutzgesetzes anzuklagen. Viel zu Aufwendig und kompliziert.
Eher lässt er Dir eine Ordnungswidrigkeitsgeld zukommen und sperrt Dich für weitere Erlaubniskarten.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Frage:

Um was für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit soll es sich da eigentlich handeln?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eher lässt er Dir eine Ordnungswidrigkeitsgeld



Bin mir nicht sicher ob er damit durchkäme.
Ordnungswidrig kann nur etwas sein dass nicht rechtens ist. Ob ein soweit gefasstes Anknüppelgebot rechtens ist, wäre dann anhängig zu klären.




Sharpo schrieb:


> zukommen und sperrt Dich für weitere Erlaubniskarten.




Könnte er mit dem Risiko, dass das vorher genannte Verfahren seinen Hegeplan kippt.

Oder er sagt gar nichts, was die wahrscheinlichste Variante von allen wäre!



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du als Angler hast keine Wahl/Recht selbst zu entscheiden welchen Fisch Du entnimmst oder auch nicht. #q



Das sieht schonmal die erste Staatsanwaltschaft anders und auf deren Meinung geb ich ehrlich gesagt mehr.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Na an und für sich wäre es doch für die Fischereipächter in Duisburg mal eine Überlegung wert, die Forderungen der Stadt Duisburg alles zu töten was nicht geschont ist, so ausformuliert in einen Hegeplan reinzuschreiben, dass die obere Fischereibehörde gar nicht anders kann, als das abzulehnen.

Dann müsste/dürfte man das auch gar nicht in die Gewässerordnung schreiben.

Damit wäre man diese absurde Forderung vorerst los.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Um was für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit soll es sich da eigentlich handeln?



Such mal im Fischereigesetz NRW.



Warum sollte der Bewirtschafter eigentlich eine Strafe auf gebrummt bekommen wenn er den Hegeplan der Fischereibehörde missachtet?
Das ausführende Organ der Angler geht dann straffrei aus?


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nichts gefunden ;-)

Deshalb frage ich dich ja...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Such mal im Fischereigesetz NRW.



Setz mal n Link.
Du musst doch wissen wovon du schreibst.|kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Such mal im Fischereigesetz NRW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, denn


> § 55 (Fn 11)
> Bußgeldvorschriften
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1. entgegen § 3 Absatz 2 Satz 1 seiner Pflicht zur Erhaltung oder Hege eines dem Gewässer entsprechenden Fischbestandes nicht nachkommt,


gilt nicht für den Angler, sondern den Inhaber des Fischereirechts.


----------



## labralehn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Steht doch auch schon auf der Seite der RFG:

http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/an...ngelfischer/verhaltenskodex-fur-angelfischer/



> Fischfang ausschließlich aus Freude am Drill und _Catch-And-Release_-Angeln (d.h. das Zurücksetzen nicht geschonter, maßiger Fische) ist demnach nicht zulässig.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Na an und für sich wäre es doch für die Fischereipächter in Duisburg mal eine Überlegung wert, die Forderungen der Stadt Duisburg alles zu töten was nicht geschont ist, so ausformuliert in einen Hegeplan reinzuschreiben, dass die obere Fischereibehörde gar nicht anders kann, als das abzulehnen.
> 
> Dann müsste/dürfte man das auch gar nicht in die Gewässerordnung schreiben.
> 
> Damit wäre man diese absurde Forderung vorerst los.




Wieso wird zwischen Stadt Duisburg und der Fischereibehörde unterschieden?

Wer ist die Stadt Duisburg?
Die untere Fischereibehörde ist ein Organ der Stadt.
Sie ist für sämtliche Fischereiangelegenheiten der Stadt zuständig.
Wenn, dann kommen diese Einschränkungen im Regelfall von dieser Behörde.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Steht doch auch schon auf der Seite der RFG:
> 
> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/an...ngelfischer/verhaltenskodex-fur-angelfischer/




na dann ist ja alles geklärt #6


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> ja, denn
> 
> gilt nicht für den Angler, sondern den Inhaber des Fischereirechts.



Und wer übt das Fischereirecht aus?


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso wird zwischen Stadt Duisburg und der Fischereibehörde unterschieden?
> 
> Wer ist die Stadt Duisburg?
> Die untere Fischereibehörde ist ein Organ der Stadt.
> ...




Ne...noch einmal:


> Ist eine kreisfreie Stadt oder ein Kreis an einem Fischereipachtvertrag beteiligt, so tritt an die Stelle der unteren die obere Fischereibehörde.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wer übt das Fischereirecht aus?



Na der der Angelverein, der einen Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen hat.

Guckst du ab §12 LFischG


"§ 12
Ausübung des Fischereirechts
  (1) Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann einem anderen durch Vertrag in vollem Umfang (Fischereipachtvertrag) oder unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang (Fischereierlaubnisvertrag) übertragen werden, soweit eine Übertragung nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Die Rechte aus einem Fischereierlaubnisvertrag dürfen erst nach Erteilung eines Erlaubnisscheins ausgeübt werden.
  (2) Der Fischereipachtvertrag gibt die Befugnis zum Abschluß von Fischereierlaubnisverträgen."


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Pächtern der Gewässer (Vereine vor Ort), welche die Stadt verpachtet (der Wirtschaftsbetriebe Duisburg - AöR), wurde anscheinend ein "Nachtragsvertrag" zur Unterschrift vorgelegt.


 

Deshalb.
Die Stadt Duisburg ist an den Fischereipachtverträgen beteiligt.
Deshalb tritt an die Stelle der unteren Fischereibehörde nun die obere.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Steht doch auch schon auf der Seite der RFG:
> 
> http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/an...ngelfischer/verhaltenskodex-fur-angelfischer/




Das find ich gut:

*"
**Gefangene und für eine Verwertung vorgesehene Fische sind schnell und  waidgerecht zu töten*. Der Drill sollte nicht unnötig in die Länge  gezogen werden und die Hälterung lebender Fische im Setzkescher ist  verboten. Jeder Angler sollte stets eine Landehilfe (Unterfangkescher)  bei sich führen und auch einsetzen. Angelgerät, Zubehör und Köder  sollten sachgerecht ausgewählt werden, so dass die beangelten Fischarten  auch sicher gelandet werden können und ein Abreißen und Verludern  gehakter Fische vermieden wird.
 Die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße sind unbedingt  einzuhalten! Die Entnahme von Laichfischen in der Schonzeit und von  untermaßigen Fischen ist illegal und schädigt die Bestände erheblich,  insbesondere bei stark beangelten Arten wie dem Zander. Hierdurch werden  alle Hegebemühungen unterlaufen und letztlich die gesamte Anglerschaft  benachteiligt.* Auch bei den Fischarten ohne Schonzeit und Mindestmaß ist  jeder Angler zu einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang aufgerufen*.* Auch wenn  die Fänge einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, sollte die  Entnahme von Massenfängen*, bei denen auch noch jeder kleine, noch nicht  geschlechtsreife Fisch entnommen wird, *durch einzelne Angler  unterbleiben.*"


Heißt, dass nicht für die Verwertung vorgesehene Fische auch nicht zu töten sind.#6


Leider hat der Kodex keine rechtliche Bindung.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Das ist nur ein Verhaltenskodex.
Kein Gesetz, keine Verordnung.

Nur eine Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Deshalb.
> Die Stadt Duisburg ist an den Fischereipachtverträgen beteiligt.
> Deshalb tritt an die Stelle der unteren Fischereibehörde nun die obere.



Und?

Ich bezweifel die Übergehung der unteren Fischereibehörde.

Es ist aber immer noch nicht klar ob es nun ein genehmigten Hegeplan gibt und wie dieser im Detail aussieht.


----------



## labralehn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@#139
deswegen wurde auch noch ein Zusatz in den Kodex aufgenommen:

"Fischfang ausschließlich aus Freude am Drill und _Catch-And-Release_-Angeln (d.h. das Zurücksetzen nicht geschonter, maßiger Fische) ist demnach nicht zulässig.                      "


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> deswegen wurde auch noch ein Zusatz in den Kodex aufgenommen:
> 
> "Fischfang ausschließlich aus Freude am Drill und _Catch-And-Release_-Angeln (d.h. das Zurücksetzen nicht geschonter, maßiger Fische) ist demnach nicht zulässig.                      "



Hat mit dem von mir Geschriebenen aber nichts zu tun.

Catch & Release bezeichnet den Vorsatz alle gefangenen Fische zurückzusetzen (meist nach wiegen und messen) und nicht dasselbe als wenn jemand der Fische auch verwertet, einige zurücksetzt, die er nicht verwerten kann.
Genannt Catch & Decide. :m

Und wie ich schon schrieb.
Leider ist so ein Kodex rechtlich nicht bindend, sondern nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Ich bezweifel die Übergehung der unteren Fischereibehörde.
> 
> Es ist aber immer noch nicht klar ob es nun ein genehmigten Hegeplan gibt und wie dieser im Detail aussieht.




Wie "Und"? |supergri|supergri
Jetzt verstehe ich dich aber nicht mehr.

Wenn sich die Fischereibehörden ans LFischG halten und die Stadt Duisburg an den Pachtverträgen beteiligt ist, dann ist die Lage doch klar.
Zuständig als Fischereibehörde ist dann die obere Fischereibehörde.

An deinen Zweifeln kann ich auch nichts ändern. #h
Das musst du mit dir und deinem Vertrauen in die deutschen Behörden ausmachen|kopfkrat.
Oder frage doch mal einen der Angelvereine, die jetzt betroffen sind, an wen sie sich wenden, wenn sie mit der "Fischereibehörde" kommunizieren.



Ob es einen Hegeplan gibt wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen.
Solange es "nur" in der Gewässerordnung steht...naja, kann einem Angler nicht wirklich viel passieren...Fischereierlaubnisschein weg..joa, das sollte gehen...aber sonst?...Und wenn sich diese Vertragsklausel dann doch als unwirksam herausstellt, weil sich ein "abgestrafter" Angler nicht damit zufrieden gibt vom Gewässer gekickt worden zu sein und vor Gericht zieht? (Wobei...das kann ja auch nach hinten losgehen).

Von daher nocheinmal:
- Hegeplan aufsetzen
- Forderung des Verpächters so umsetzen, dass es den Hegegedanken ad absurdum führt
- das der Fischereibehörde vorlegen
- die lehnen das (hoffentlich) ab
- Triumph genießen


----------



## labralehn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und genau da will die Stadt ja ansetzen, daß kein einziger nicht geschonter und maßiger Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt wird.

Heißt:
Fische die entnommen werden dürfen, müssen mitgenommen werden und dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.

Ich konnte bisher jeden Fisch, den ich entnehmen darf auch sinnvoll verwerten, ich sehe da kein Problem drin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Fische die entnommen werden dürfen, müssen mitgenommen werden und dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.




Und genau darum geht es schon einige Seiten lang.

Dass das nicht gesetzeskonform ist. Es also dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht Tiere zu töten die nicht verwertet werden können sondern nur die, die auch verwertet werden können.

Am besten ist es , du fängst 10 Seiten weiter vorn an zu lesen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es schon einige Seiten lang.
> 
> Dass das nicht gesetzeskonform ist. Es also dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht Tiere zu töten die nicht verwertet werden können sondern nur die, die auch verwertet werden können.



Es kann jeder Fisch verwertet werden. 
Es ist nur eine Frage des Willens.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es kann jeder Fisch verwertet werden.
> Es ist nur eine Frage des Willens.




Das ist zwar pauschal und falsch aber es macht keinen Unterschied.
Ich z.B. esse keinen Döbel und werde also keinen töten, nur weil er versehentlich gebissen hat.
Und das ist konform mit dem TSG und mir dann scheiszegal was in der GWO oder sonstwo steht.:m


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Du verstösst "evtl." gegen den Hegeplan.

§55 landesfischereigesetz NRW.

Wie gesagt..evtl.....keine Lust diverse Verflechtungen zu lesen.


----------



## labralehn (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Also ehrlich gesagt schmeckt mir Döbel besser wie Karpfen.
Döbel war mal der Brotfisch der Angler am Neckar.
Und wenn der Döbel entsprechende Größe erreicht hat, dann sind die Gräten auch nicht mehr das Problem.

Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit aus bestimmten Fischen Frikadellen zu machen.

Wie schon oben geschrieben, es lässt sich jeder einheimische Fisch vernünftig verwerten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du verstösst "evtl." gegen den Hegeplan.



Solange ich nicht gegen Gesetze verstoße und strafrechtlich belangt werden kann, ist mir das egal.:m



labralehn schrieb:


> Und wenn der Döbel entsprechende Größe erreicht hat, dann sind die Gräten auch nicht mehr das Problem.



Guten Appetit.
Ich setze die zurück und noch einige andere Arten, die mir absolut nicht schmecken.
Das ist durchs TSG erwünscht also mache ich es so.#6

Wenn Leute "alles" essen, ist mir das auch recht.
Kann ja jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du verstösst "evtl." gegen den Hegeplan.
> 
> §55 landesfischereigesetz NRW.
> 
> Wie gesagt..evtl.....keine Lust diverse Verflechtungen zu lesen.



Post Nr.131...ich habs zitiert.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Post Nr.131...ich habs zitiert.



Ah, dann lies mal §12



Somit landest Du wieder bei §55


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ah, dann lies mal §12
> 
> 
> 
> Somit landest Du wieder bei §55




Hä?
Den habe ich doch auch zitiert.

Nochmal


> § 12
> Ausübung des Fischereirechts
> (1) Die Ausübung des Fischereirechts kann einem anderen durch Vertrag in vollem Umfang (Fischereipachtvertrag) oder *unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang (Fischereierlaubnisvertrag)* übertragen werden, soweit eine Übertragung nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Die Rechte aus einem Fischereierlaubnisvertrag dürfen erst nach Erteilung eines Erlaubnisscheins ausgeübt werden.
> (2) Der Fischereipachtvertrag gibt die Befugnis zum Abschluß von Fischereierlaubnisverträgen.


So...Wo bist du als Angler zur Hege verpflichtet?
Sorry, aber du wirfst einiges durcheinander...

Die Hegeverpflichtung liegt wenn beim Inhaber des Fischereirechts, demjenigen der durch den Pachtvertrag den vollen Umfang des Fischereirechts erhalten hat.

Und jetzt gucken wir nochmal in §3:


> § 3
> Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
> (1) *Das Fischereirech*t gibt die Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (Fische) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen.
> (2) *Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht*, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig
> ...


und jetzt §55


> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 1. entgegen § 3 Absatz 2 Satz 1 *seiner Pflicht zur Erhaltung oder Hege* eines dem Gewässer entsprechenden Fischbestandes nicht nachkommt,


Diese Pflicht liegt beim Pächter...und durch die Gewässerordnung kann er dir als Angler Vorschriften machen um sicherzustellen, dass er *seiner Pflicht zur Hege* nachkommt.

Du kannst als Angler nicht die Pflicht zur Hege verletzen, weil du gar keine Pflicht zur Hege hast.
Aber du kannst deinen Verein, bzw. den Pächter in die Sch**** reiten, wenn du die Punkte der Gewässerordnung, durch die der Pächter die Hege sicherstellen will, missachtest. 


Aber wir driften vom Thema ab.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Klar bist Du als Angler zur Hege verpflichtet. 
Es wurde Dir per Erlaubniskarte das (eingeschränkte) Fischereirecht übertragen.
Du hast Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße usw. zu beachten.
Dies sind Maßnahmen der Hege.

Der Angler als ausführendes Organ wird nicht ausgenommen. Steht nirgends.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Beschränkung auf den Fischfang schliesst ja gerade Hege aus ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/stellungnahme_vdsf_zu_dwa.php

Nein Thomas.
Als Angler hast Du den Hegeplan als ausführendes Organ umzusetzen.
Du hast als Angler nicht darüber zu entscheiden wie dieser Hegeplan aussieht.
Bist aber vollumfänglich verpflichtet diesen Umzusetzen.
Tust Du dies nicht kann ein Ordnungsgeld gegen Dich erhoben werden.

Was passiert denn wenn Du als Angler Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße missachtest?
Beides sind Massnahmen zur Hege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

ja eben - Du bist ausführendes, willenloses Organ als Angler wie organisierter Angelfischer, hast aber nix zu entscheiden.
Wie ich schon mehrfach schrieb..


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben - Du bist ausführendes, willenloses Organ als Angler wie organisierter Angelfischer, hast aber nix zu entscheiden.
> Wie ich schon mehrfach schrieb..




Korrekt.
Bei Nichteinhaltung der Bestimmungen §55 Landesfischereigesetz NRW


----------



## ronram (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn Du als Angler Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße missachtest?
> Beides sind Massnahmen zur Hege.




Neee...

Beachtest du keine Mindestmaße hast du keine Ordnungsgelder begründet in §55 Absatz 1, Nummer 1 zu befürchten, sondern die LFischVO


> § 23
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten​  Ordnungswidrig im Sinne des § 55 Absatz 1 Nummer 7 des Landesfischereigesetzes handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> [...]


Und daraus herzuleiten, dass §3 LFischG für dich gilt...ist Quatsch.


Und da ich mich hier nur wiederhole...bin ich jetzt raus.
Wünsche noch ein munteres Diskutieren ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> Bei Nichteinhaltung der Bestimmungen §55 Landesfischereigesetz NRW



Eine Straftat(Verstoß gegen das TSG) begehen um einer Ordnngswidrigkeit auszuweichen???:q
Ich wär neugierig, was ein Gericht dazu sagt!


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Diese Pflicht liegt beim Pächter...und durch die Gewässerordnung kann er dir als Angler Vorschriften machen um sicherzustellen, dass er *seiner Pflicht zur Hege* nachkommt.
> 
> Du kannst als Angler nicht die Pflicht zur Hege verletzen, weil du gar keine Pflicht zur Hege hast.
> Aber du kannst deinen Verein, bzw. den Pächter in die Sch**** reiten, wenn du die Punkte der Gewässerordnung, durch die der Pächter die Hege sicherstellen will, missachtest.
> ...



 Vielleicht gar nicht mal so ganz...
 Diese Pflicht hat der Eigentümer, der dieses Recht auch verpachten kann..
 Aber so ganz raus ist der Eigentümer sicher auch nicht, weil ist seiner Verantwortung unterliegt die Auswahl zu treffen.
 Die Stadt trägt also die Verantwortung einen geeigneten Pächter zu finden und muss dann den Vertrag genehmigen..|rolleyes
 Widerspricht nun so etwas wie die geforderte  Entnahme aller erlaubten Fische dem Hegeziel ist das schon seltsam.
 Es wird ja wohl kaum das Ziel sein, alle nicht geschützten Arten erst zu gefährden um sie dann alle schützen zu müssen.

 Obwohl|kopfkrat, 
 das ja fast die Normalität ist.

 Wir bessern ja beim Fischartenschutz immer erst nach, wenn es schon zu spät ist.
 Erst ausrotten, dann Wiederansiedeln und dann versucht man noch später vorsichtig, die Ursachen an zu gehen.
 Die Behörden machen das ja schon seit Generationen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Eine Straftat(Verstoß gegen das TSG) begehen um einer Ordnngswidrigkeit auszuweichen???:q
> Ich wär neugierig, was ein Gericht dazu sagt!




Welche Straftat? Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund?
Vernünftiger Grund: Hege

Hast Du als Angler nicht drüber zu entscheiden.
Als Angler bist Du ausführendes Organ.

@Bernd

Liegt wohl auch daran, das wir uns den Fisch an der Angel nicht aussuchen können.
Gezielte Regulierung kaum bis gar nicht möglich.

Die Jäger haben es in dem Bezug etwas einfacher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welche Straftat? Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund?
> Vernünftiger Grund: Hege



Musst du doch endlich mal begreifen.|supergri
*Ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot ist kein vernünftiger Grund und wird sicher von keinem Gericht als vernünftgier Grund gewertet weil es der Intention des TSG widerspricht!!!*

Überlass die Juristerei den Juristen!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Überlass die Juristerei den Juristen!#6



Den Spruch, mein Lieber, solltest Du Dir ausdrucken und übers Bett hängen.

Was Du zu diesem Thema schreibst ist an den Haaren herbeigezogene Stammtischjuristerei.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Spruch, mein Lieber, solltest Du Dir ausdrucken und übers Bett hängen.
> 
> Was Du zu diesem Thema schreibst ist an den Haaren herbeigezogene Stammtischjuristerei.






*hust*


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Du zu diesem Thema schreibst ist an den Haaren herbeigezogene Stammtischjuristerei.



Dann lies die Beiträge der Juristen zu dem Thema denn mehr als heiße Luft kommt bei dir leider nicht mehr.
Nur Zynismus und Diffamierung weil die Argumente fehlen. Schade drum, warst mal n Guter;-)))

So ist es:


			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist richtig. Die Konsequenzen eines Tötungsgebotes  sind auch Nichtanglern kaum zu vermitteln; Anglern sowieso nicht.
> Dabei wäre es so leicht, hier das Thema einmal gerade zu rücken. Man müsste nur wollen.




Zumindestens sind ja selbst Staatsanwälte(normal Ankläger) nicht eurer Ansicht!


Und hier noch:


Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man muss es offenbar für den DAFV und Herrn Dr. Spahn immer und immer wieder wiederholen.
> 
> Aus dem TSchG ergibt sich keine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für alle gefangenen nicht geschonten Fische!
> Das Gesetz fordert lediglich, dass Fische mit Verwertungsabsicht  gefangen werden. Dass sich diese Verwertungsabsicht auch auf den nicht  gewünschten Beifang beziehen muss, steht nicht im Gesetz und es gibt  auch keine mir bekanntliche gerichtliche Entscheidung, die das fordert.  Eine *generelle Verwertungsabsicht* reicht aus (Strafrechtsnormen sind grundsätzlich einschränkend auszulegen!). Absurd wäre eine ausweitende Auslegung, dass eine _konkrete _Verwertungsabsicht _hinsichtlich eines jeden gehakten Fisches_  vorliegen müßte, um straffrei zu bleiben. Das Gesetz würde den  "Fleischmacher" gegenüber dem extensiven, selektiven Entnehmer  begünstigen, was mit Tierschutz nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.
> ...



Und Brotfisch ist beileibe nicht der Einzige Jurist, der das so sieht aber da ihr es ja besser wisst, haut rein.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Musst du doch endlich mal begreifen.|supergri
> *Ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot ist kein vernünftiger Grund und wird sicher von keinem Gericht als vernünftgier Grund gewertet weil es der Intention des TSG widerspricht!!!*
> 
> Überlass die Juristerei den Juristen!#6


 
 Gut möglich das Gerichte so etwas wie ein Allgemeines Abknüpeln als nicht zielführend ablehnen.
 Aber immerhin, hat es diese Auslegung schon in Fischereigesetze geschafft, die dann geändert werden müssten.
 Es hat halt keiner gegklagt, weil man die Gesetze halt gar nicht beachtet und weil auch der Hegeauftrag na ja, ..unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird.

 Man stelle sich das Geschrei vor, wenn es tatsächlich alles Anwendung finden würde, was da so alles beschlossen wurde..
 Ich denke 99% der Angler würden dann die Welt nicht mehr verstehen und recht überrascht sein was es alles für Gesetze Auslegungen und Regelungen gibt.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dann lies die Beiträge der Juristen zu dem Thema denn mehr als heiße Luft kommt bei dir leider nicht mehr.
> Nur Zynismus und Diffamierung weil die Argumente fehlen. Schade drum, warst mal n Guter;-)))
> 
> So ist es:
> ...




Auch wenn es in Deinem Fall sinnlos ist.

Deine Zitate beziehen sich auf die Gesetzgebung bw. Verordnungen resp. Grundsatzfragen.

Wenn ich als Hegepflichtiger auf den Erlaubnisschein schreibe, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische zu entnehmen sind, und Du Dich damit beim Kauf der Erlaubnis mit Deiner Unterschrift damit einverstanden erklärst (nix anderes bewirkt Deine Unterschrift) dann ist das für Dich bindend.

Ntürlich könntest Du versuchen, dagegen zu klagen, aber bis zu einem Urteil ist die Entnahme verpflichtend.

Und bevor Du jetzt wieder mit haarsträubenden Gegenbeispielen kommst.
Ich kann als hegepflichtiger eine grundsätzliche Entnahmepflicht als allgemeine Hegemaßnahme jederzeit rechtfertigen. Das Hegeziel besteht dabei nicht darin, möglichst viele Fische aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, sondern sicherzustellen, dass Du nach erreichen Deines persönliches Verwertungszieles, eventuell sogar noch durch Fangbeschränkungen gedeckelt, nicht weiterangelst und dadurch den eventuellen Tod von zurückgesetzten Fischen billigend in Kauf nimmst.

Typen wie Du kommen ja auch bei fangbeschränkten Arten gerne mit dem Argument, sie würden nur Fische dieser oder jener Art zwischen 70 und 72,5 cm Größe verwerten wollen, da der Rest entweder zu klein ist, oder nicht mehr schmeckt. 
Nach Deiner Denke ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung.#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ach und Typen wie du, schlagen alle Fische ab obwohl sie nichtmal Fisch essen?
Glaubst du doch selbst nicht.
:q:q:q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Hegepflichtiger auf den Erlaubnisschein schreibe, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische zu entnehmen sind, und Du Dich damit beim Kauf der Erlaubnis mit Deiner Unterschrift damit einverstanden erklärst (nix anderes bewirkt Deine Unterschrift) dann ist das für Dich bindend.



Und was passiert wenn man sich nicht dran hält?
Ich weiß hatten wir weiter vorn schon - NICHTS!

Also bejubelt ihr eine absurde Vorschrift(die geltendem Recht widerspricht und niemanden interessiert.
Glückwunsch!#6|supergri



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...sie würden nur Fische dieser oder jener Art  zwischen 70 und 72,5 cm Größe verwerten wollen, da der Rest entweder zu  klein ist, oder nicht mehr schmeckt.



Selbstverständlich!
Mein Essen suche ich mir noch selbst aus, auch wenn man hierzulande schon fast entmündigt ist, was die Selbstbestimmung angeht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Dann lies die Beiträge der Juristen zu dem Thema denn mehr als heiße Luft kommt bei dir leider nicht mehr.
> Nur Zynismus und Diffamierung weil die Argumente fehlen. Schade drum, warst mal n Guter;-)))
> 
> So ist es:
> ...




Eben.

Es gibt hier in Köln sogar einen ganz konkreten Fall, der durch einen Juristen der "Wupperadvokaten" , zum Vorteil des Anglers ( F+F ) Autor, gedeixelt wurde.
Im Raum stand eine angebliche Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen angeblich vorsätzlichem C+R am kölner Mediapark-See.

Der Angler hatte in einem Interview angegeben, einen großen Barsch zum Zwecke der Bestandserhaltung, zurückgesetzt zu haben.
Die Stadt Köln wurde daraufhin tätig und verlangte einen äußerst hohen Bußgeldbetrag - das Verfahren wurde in kürzester Zeit eingestellt |rolleyes

Leider werden offensichtliche juristische Tendenzen in der Angelegenheit des C+D von Manchen hier geradezu stoisch und komplett ignoriert.

Irgendwann helfen dann auch keine Argumente mehr.

"Fanatismus" ? 

Leute, verhaltet Euch einfach am Wasser, wie Ihr es für Richtig haltet - mache ich auch weiterhin |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leider werden offensichtliche juristische Tendenzen in der Angelegenheit des C+D von Manchen hier geradezu stoisch und komplett ignoriert.
> 
> Irgendwann helfen dann auch keine Argumente mehr.
> 
> "Fanatismus" ?



Absolut korrekt.
Stattdessen wirste noch blöd angemacht von selbstherrlichen *****.....#q



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leute, verhaltet Euch einfach am Wasser, wie Ihr es für Richtig haltet - mache ich auch weiterhin |rolleyes
> 
> R.S.



Ich auch.
Und da lass ich mir gar nicht reinreden von Möchtergernjuristen.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Also bejubelt ihr eine absurde Vorschrift(die geltendem Recht widerspricht und niemanden interessiert.
> Glückwunsch!#6|supergri



Ich bejubele gar nix. 

Als Du noch auf der anderen Seite der Mauer leben durftest oder musstes, habe ich schon mit Typen Deines Geistes genau solche Diskussionen geführt. Thema war lebender Köfi und Wettfischen. Die wussten auch alles besser, haben andere machen lassen und dachten, sie können sich Ihre eigenen Gesetze basteln.
Wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ ALLE:

ruuuuhig Blut allgemein und nicht persönlich werden.
danke.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Dies haben alle Vereine/ Verbände in Duisburg bekommen welche ein städtisches Gewässer im Namen der Stadt Duisburg nach dem Landesfischereigesetz §3 NRW hegen und pflegen.
  Einige Vorstände haben diese im Namen der Mitglieder, zu mindestens hoffe ich, dass diese  einen Mitgliederbeschluss haben, letztes Jahr unterzeichnet.
  Damit haben die Pächter einen definierten Hege- und Pflege- Auftrag an ihrem Pachtgewässer.
  Da diese eine Ergänzung zum Pachtvertrag ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es noch bestehende Pachtverträge gibt, mit einem definierten Hegeauftrag.
  Also muss man sowas nicht unterzeichnen.
  Nur hat man dies unterzeichnet, dann ist der Pächter dazu verpflichtet, alle Angler (Vereinsmitglieder oder Gastangler) anzuhalten, die gefangen Fische, welche nicht unter dem Landesfischereiverordnung fallen, zu entnehmen. 
  PS: Hege ist ein Rechtfertigungsgrund (laut Tierschutzbericht 2003 der Bundesregierung) Fische zu entnehmen. Das ist ein vernünftiger Grund im Tierschutzsinne.
  Vereinseigne Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Fangbeschränkungen oder Futterbeschränkungen sind damit aufgehoben.
  Sollte ein Verein/ Pächter dieser nicht nachkommen, so könnten diese Bußgelder erhalten, welche vertraglich voraussichtlich festgeschrieben sind im noch bestehenden Verträgen und die Ordnungsbehörde, die Untere Fischereibehörde, kann ein Ordnungsgeld gegen den Verein/ Pächter erheben.
  Der einzelne Angler spielt hier keine Rolle. Ob dies im Gegensatz steht zum Tierschutzgesetz „vernünftiger“ Grund ist dahingestellt. Egal welche Begründung der Angler seinen Fang bezeichnet (Beifang, zu groß…..).
  Ob eine Straftat vorliegt des Angler muss halt von der Justiz geprüft werden.
  Die Idee, den Pächter in Haftung zunehmen, dürfte mit Münster zusammenhängen.


----------



## Sneep (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,    
geht aber gut ab hier. 

Da komt man mit dem Schreiben nicht mehr nach.

  Die Stadt kann das Fischereirecht auf 2 Arten übertragen. Durch die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen direkt an den Angler oder sie schließt mit einem Verein oder einer einzelnen Person einen Fischereipachtvertrag ab. Dann ist der Pächter befugt, seinerseits Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben. Dabei hat die UFB zu prüfen, ob das Verhältnis von Anglern zur Ertragskraft des Gewässers in einem gesunden Verhältnis steht.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten besteht darin, dass ich *bei einem Tagesschein nur des Recht zum Angeln gewähre*. Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Besatz ist weiterhin Aufgabe der Stadt. Der Angler darf hier angeln und den Mund halten.

Beim Pachtvertrag werden die Hegepflicht und das Hegerecht in vollem Umfang an den Pächter übergeben. Das macht Sinn, denn wer die Verantwortung für die Hege hat, muss auch die Möglichkeiten haben, um das umzusetzen. Dass die Hegerechte komplett übertragen wurden, prüft die UFB und genehmigt erst dann den Vertrag.

Deshalb sind Vorgaben, die sich auf die Hege des Gewässers beziehen im Pachtvertrag nicht gestattet.
Beispiele wären: Es wird das Schonmaß für den Hecht vorgeschrieben, Raubfischbesatz wird untersagt, das Fischen mit Krebsreusen ist nicht gestattet.

Eine Begrenzung der Futtermenge sehe ich nicht als Eingriff in die Hege. Hier will der Verpächter nur verhindern, dass sein Gewässer nach 12 Jahren umkippt.

Hege ist nicht Hegeplan. Hegepläne sind außerordentlich komplexe und umfangreiche langfristige Planungen der Hegemaßnahmen in einem Gebiet. Für NRW sind nur einige wenige Flüsse verpflichtet, solche Hegepläne zu erstellen.
Pläne der Vereine zur Hege sind daher keine Hegepläne.

Die Hegepflicht ist in §3, Abs.2 LFischG NRW sehr allgemein beschrieben. Demnach muss ich als Verantwortlicher für die Hege *einen Fischbestand heimischer Fische erhalten und hegen. Dieser Bestand muss an Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers angepasst sein.*

Verantwortlich ist der Verein. Der einzelne Angler mit seinem Jahresschein ist hier komplett außen vor. Mit einem Erlaubnisschein wird ausschließlich das Recht zum Fischen übertragen, sonst nichts.

Der Verein muss ja aber diese Regelungen des Pachtvertrages an die Mitglieder weitergeben. Das tut er mit dem Kleingedruckten auf dem Erlaubnisschein.

Wird zum Beispiel ein Waller zurückgesetzt, trotz Entnahmegebotes, ist das kein Verstoß gegen das Fischereirecht  (Ordnungswidrigkeit), auch keine Tierquälerei, möglicherweise aber eine Fischwilderei nach StGB § 294.

Das wird aber nur verfolgt, wenn der Verein als Pächter oder die Stadt als Verpächterin Strafanzeige erstatten.
Der Verein wird das wohl eher nicht tun.

Sollte die von der Stadt gewünschte Änderungen mit dem Entnahmegebot seinen Niederschlag auf dem Erlaubnisschein finden, ist jeder Angler, der Fische entgegen den Bestimmungen zurücksetzt ein Fischwilderer. Mit ein paar Kontrollen durch ihre Fischereiaufseher kann die Stadt ihre Vorgaben sehr wirkungsvoll durchsetzen.

Zu den vernünftigen Gründen gem. Tierschutzgesetz zählen sowohl die Verwertung als Lebensmittel als auch Hegemaßnahmen. Dabei wird oft übersehen, dass ich gefangene Fische aus Hegemaßnahmen nicht weiter sinnvoll verwerten muss. Wenn der Verein am Rhein ein Grundelangeln durchführt, muss ich die Grundeln nicht mehr verwerten. Die kann ich zu Hause auf den Kompost werfen. Dadurch, dass sie im Rahmen einer Hegemaßnahme gefangen wurden, ist der vernünftige Grund gegeben.

Viele gehen recht flockig mit einem Rechtsstreit um. Davor kann ich nur warnen. Wenn das Verfahren schief geht, habe ich da ein Urteil in die Welt gesetzt, an dem ggf. noch Generationen von Anglern knabbern werden. Zum Teil berufen sich Gerichte noch heute auf Urteile des preußischen Kammergerichts von 1912. Bevor man sich da in juristisches Abenteuer stürzt, in jedem Fall Verbindung mit dem Verband aufnehmen. Ein negatives Urteil betrifft in einem solchen Fall ja nicht nur den einzelnen Angler.

snEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Sollte die von der Stadt gewünschte Änderungen mit dem Entnahmegebot seinen Niederschlag auf dem Erlaubnisschein finden,* ist jeder Angler, der Fische entgegen den Bestimmungen zurücksetzt ein Fischwilderer*. Mit ein paar Kontrollen durch ihre Fischereiaufseher kann die Stadt ihre Vorgaben sehr wirkungsvoll durchsetzen.
> 
> Zu den vernünftigen Gründen gem. Tierschutzgesetz zählen sowohl die Verwertung als Lebensmittel als auch Hegemaßnahmen. *Dabei wird oft übersehen, dass ich gefangene Fische aus Hegemaßnahmen nicht weiter sinnvoll verwerten muss*. Wenn der Verein am Rhein ein Grundelangeln durchführt, muss ich die Grundeln nicht mehr verwerten. Die kann ich zu Hause auf den Kompost werfen. Dadurch, dass sie im Rahmen einer Hegemaßnahme gefangen wurden, ist der vernünftige Grund gegeben.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn wir manchen Dissens schon ausgefochten haben - hier gehe ich vollkommen einig mit Dir.

Du hasts begriffen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

>>Die Hegepflicht ist in §3, Abs.2 LFischG NRW sehr allgemein beschrieben. Demnach muss ich als Verantwortlicher für die Hege *einen Fischbestand heimischer Fische erhalten und hegen. Dieser Bestand muss an Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers angepasst sein.<<*

 @Sneep
 Das ist eben der Knackpunkt.
 Es ist nicht leicht dieses zu schaffen wenn gleichzeitig alle erlaubten Fische bei Fang, entnommen werden müssen.:q
 Bleibt eigentlich nur den Zugang arg zu begrenzen oder eine Vielzahl von Schutzbestimmungen zu beschließen.
 Da werden halt viele "schwarze Peter" auf die Bewirtschafter übertragen und abgewälzt.
 Möglicherweise zu viele, als das Er das dann auch alles erfüllen kann.
 Da wird es dann heikel, ob so etwas überhaupt noch legal ist.


 Das angestrebte Ziel ist aber die Hege (im Sinne des Erhaltes) und nachfolgend erst das Angeln, dieses 1.Ziel müssen Verpächter, Pächter und Aufsichtsbehörde vorrangig betrachten.
 Leider vergessen das Angler schnell mal und Tierschützer setzen den Umgang mit den dann nachfolgend gefangenen Fischen an 1 Stelle.#d
 Das haben wir halt davon, wenn wir Tierschutz rechtlich als Bundesgesetz über die Landesfischereigesetze stellen, die lediglich durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz erhöht werden. :q


----------



## Sneep (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo Bernd,

der Knackpunkt ist, dass wir seit einiger Zeit mit einer gewaltigen Lebenslüge leben müssen. Wir müssen den Eindruck erwecken, dass wir die gefangenen Fische aufessen, und wir müssen das glaubhaft verkaufen, sonst legen wir die Axt an die Wurzeln des Angelns selbst. 

Es hilft nichts, dass wir die jetzige Regelung nicht gut finden. Das hat sich in der Rechtssprechung aber so durchgesetzt.
Dass es schwieriger wird, die Hege so zu gestalten, dass die Hegeziele totz dem erreicht werden, sehe ich auch so.

Sehr prophetisch benennst du aber auch den Ausweg aus dem Dilema. Das ist letztlich nicht machbar ohne eine deutliche Reduzierung der Anglerzahl. 

Das ist der Schwerpunkt der nächsten Jahre. 

NRW bekommt in 2 Jahren ein komplett neues Fischereigesetz.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass 3 Themen eine Rolle spielen werden.
Begrenzung der Anglerzahlen auf 1 Angler je 15 kg nachhaltigen Ertrag pro Jahr für Cyprinidengewässer.

Besatz generell

Behandlung von Privatgewässern in denen geangelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass 3 Themen eine Rolle spielen werden.
> Begrenzung der Anglerzahlen auf 1 Angler je 15 kg nachhaltigen Ertrag pro Jahr für Cyprinidengewässer.
> 
> Besatz generell
> ...



Unter anderem, die haben noch einige Giftpfeile mehr im Köcher (Stichwort auch und gerade Trophäenangeln, zurücksetzen, etc.)....

Eben alles, um "normales" Angeln weiter so unattraktiv und so teuer wie möglich zu machen - es ist ein Geremmel wie bei den Jägern auch.

Und was die Sozen beim Gesetz vielleicht noch verhindern können, kommt dann wie bei uns über die Hintertür über die nicht im Parlament zu behandelnde Verordnung...

Die gleichen Wege gehen auch schon NDS und SH....



> Sehr prophetisch benennst du aber auch den Ausweg aus dem Dilema. Das ist letztlich nicht machbar ohne eine deutliche Reduzierung der Anglerzahl.


Nur wenn man Angler gleich Entnahme setzt oder wie heute setzen muss - man kann auch die Entnahmemenge pro Angler begrenzen und dann z. B. pro 1, 3 oder 5 kg statt pro 15 kg Hektatertrag setzen ...

Anglerzahl MUSS beileibe nicht gleich Entnahmezahl sein (auch wenn dass das Ziel der Anglerfeinde ist.. Was am Ende darin gipfeln wird, das bei entsprechender "Abfischung" zu früh im Jahr aus einem Gewässer dieses dann komplett gesperrt wird und somit "schützergeprägt" ab dann ganz Ruhe am Gewässer herrscht und die weiter in Ruhe Vögel gucken können)


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir manchen Dissens schon ausgefochten haben - hier gehe ich vollkommen einig mit Dir.
> 
> Du hasts begriffen.



Das sehe ich grundlegend anders.

Ersteinmal@Sneep:

Definiere Fischwilderei bitte in Bezug auf einen per Erlaubnis befugten Angler, im bezeichneten Gewässer zu fischen, ohne in einem konkreten Fall einen Aneignugswillen bzgl. eines gefangenen Fisches durchzusetzten.Sprich: der Beifang wird zurückgesetzt.

*Wie man bei C+D Fischwilderei unterstellen *darf, das würde mich brennend interessieren.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unter anderem, die haben noch einige Giftpfeile mehr im Köcher (Stichwort auch und gerade Trophäenangeln, zurücksetzen, etc.)....
> 
> Eben alles, um "normales" Angeln weiter so unattraktiv und so teuer wie möglich zu machen - es ist ein Geremmel wie bei den Jägern auch.
> 
> ...



Wobei man immer wieder daran erinnern muss, warum solche "schrägen" Gesetze und Verordnungen von der Lobby der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie überhaupt erst über ihren politischen Arm in Parlamente und Verordnungen gebracht werden können, aus denen dann solche Vertragswünsche entstehen können wie hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und diese Karte können die Behörden und Gesetzgeber NUR ausspielen, weil die Verbände so bescheuert waren, außer Hege und Verwertung keine weiteren Gründe zum Angeln laut TSG zu propagieren, sondern Verwertung und Hege als alleinige Gründe akzeptierten (Dr. Spahn als Stichwort)..



Und bevor sich da nicht grundlegend etwas ändert und verbandsseitig versucht wird, über zielführende und kompetente Lobbyarbeit das Spektrum "sinnvoller Gründe" zu erweitern, solange werden die spendensammelnden Schützer und ihr politischer Arm jede Möglichkeit mit diesem scharfen Schwert "Verwertung und Hege" nutzen, das Angeln immer weiter zu erschweren, zu bürokratisieren und zu verteuern ...


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ Danke Sneep
 Für Deine eigene Einschätzung.
 Leider scheint sie der meinen nicht wirklich zu widersprechen.
 In diesem Fall....finde ich das gar nicht gut.#c


----------



## NedRise (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich freue mich fast schon darauf wenn die Naturschutzfraktion merkt was Gummifisch angeln bedeutet.Etliche Mengen abgerissene Köder voll mit weichmachern,die in den Gewässern landen.Was man alles an tollen Ködern hier im Rhein findet sobald das Wasser etwas fällt.Und die Schnurreste die dranhängen wahre Todesfallen.

Vielleicht merkt dann der eine oder andere super schlaue der meint er kann Pachtverträge nach eigenen Gutdünken auslegen nämlich worum es hier geht.Nämlich nicht um weidmännisches Angeln sondern darum die Angler nach und nach vom Gewässer auszusperren.

Bzw. das Angeln so unattraktiv zu gesalten das keiner mehr ans Wasser geht, und Möglichkeiten eröffnen sich langsam viele.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ach was solls:



Sneep schrieb:


> Sollte die von der Stadt gewünschte Änderungen mit dem Entnahmegebot seinen Niederschlag auf dem Erlaubnisschein finden, ist jeder Angler, der Fische entgegen den Bestimmungen zurücksetzt ein Fischwilderer. Mit ein paar Kontrollen durch ihre Fischereiaufseher kann die Stadt ihre Vorgaben sehr wirkungsvoll durchsetzen.



Fischwilderei könnte als Straftatbestand tatsächlich angewendet werden.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> >>Die Hegepflicht ist in §3, Abs.2 LFischG NRW sehr allgemein beschrieben. Demnach muss ich als Verantwortlicher für die Hege *einen Fischbestand heimischer Fische erhalten und hegen. Dieser Bestand muss an Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers angepasst sein.<<*
> 
> @Sneep
> Das ist eben der Knackpunkt.
> Es ist nicht leicht dieses zu schaffen wenn gleichzeitig alle erlaubten Fische bei Fang, entnommen werden müssen.:q



Einspruch. Das ist sogar sehr leicht zu schaffen. Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass die Angler sich nicht in Selbstbeschränkung üben können und Zentnerweise Fisch abschlagen, steht halt demnächst auf dem Schein dass die Fangbegrenzung auf z.B. fünf Fische, oder 5 Kilo Gesamtgewicht begrenzt ist. Danach ist das Angeln einzustellen. Das wäre sogar eine höchst sinnvolle Maßnahme, weil dadurch die Mortalitätsrate bei zurückgesetzten Fischen nicht zum tragen kommt.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das sehe ich grundlegend anders.
> 
> Ersteinmal@Sneep:
> 
> ...



Fischwilderei könnte tatsächlich zum tragen kommen. 
Mit dem verbotswidrigen zurücksetzen verstößt man gegen Vertragsbedingungen. Damit kann der Vertrag als erloschen angesehen werden. Ob die Fischwilderei nun bereits durch das zurücksetzen gegeben ist, oder erst dann, wenn man nach dem zurücksetzen weiterangelt (dann ohne gültigen Vertrag) vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 



Was hier manche nicht begreifen ist, dass eine Entnahmepflicht der bisher größte Sargnagel der Angelfischerei ist, und dass, ist sie erst einmal festgeschrieben, der Angler keinerlei Chancen hat, daran vorbeizukommen. 
Spätestens wenn, was in Industriegewässern m.M. nach nur eine Frage entsprechender Überprüfungen ist, die Fische so mit Schadstoffen belastet sind, dass sie für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind, ist Schicht mit angeln.
Die Duisburger sind bereits einmal haarscharf daran vorbeigekommen und in manchen Seen im Kölner Raum herrscht deswegen bereits Angelverbot.

Und man kann sicher sein, dass verremmelte, anglerfeindliche Minister an diesem Strick ziehen, sobald sie dazu etwas Muße haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Thomas komm mal runter.
 Das hat nicht nur mit fehlender Verbandsarbeit oder dem Einfluss von Tierschutzverbänden zu tun.

 Es ist schlimmer, es ist seit vielen Jahren die Meinung von vielen Menschen das Angeln seine Begründung im Nahrungserwerb findet.
 Das denken aber eben auch viele Angler,  wenn sie dann in Politik, Angelverbänden oder Medien aufsteigen, vertreten sie das dann selber.
 Es ist halt ein bestimmter Schlag der aufsteigt, genau die eben die Angeln eher weniger extrem betreiben.
 Für sie ist es eher Ausgleich und Nahrungszugewinn.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hier ein Beitrag eines Juristen dazu:

                     Zitat von *Brotfisch*

 
_Man muss es offenbar für den DAFV und Herrn Dr. Spahn immer und immer wieder wiederholen.

 Aus dem TSchG ergibt sich keine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für alle gefangenen nicht geschonten Fische!
 Das Gesetz fordert lediglich, dass Fische mit Verwertungsabsicht   gefangen werden. Dass sich diese Verwertungsabsicht auch auf den nicht   gewünschten Beifang beziehen muss, steht nicht im Gesetz und es gibt   auch keine mir bekanntliche gerichtliche Entscheidung, die das fordert.   Eine *generelle Verwertungsabsicht* reicht aus (Strafrechtsnormen sind grundsätzlich einschränkend auszulegen!). Absurd wäre eine ausweitende Auslegung, dass eine konkrete Verwertungsabsicht hinsichtlich eines jeden gehakten Fisches   vorliegen müßte, um straffrei zu bleiben. Das Gesetz würde den   "Fleischmacher" gegenüber dem extensiven, selektiven Entnehmer   begünstigen, was mit Tierschutz nun wirklich nichts zu tun hat.
*Der Angler, der also grundsätzlich Fische aneignen will, kann   nach dem Fang entscheiden, ob der konkrete Fang entnommen oder als   Beifang schonend zurückgesetzt wird* (Ausnahme: nicht überlebensfähige  Fische). 
 [Eine schonende Behandlung aller Fische während und nach dem Fang ist   selbstverständlich, eine unnötig Leiden oder Schäden verursachende   strafbar - unabhängig von der Frage der Verwertungsabsicht.]

 Sofern es diesbezüglich Rechtsunsicherheiten gibt, ist es Aufgabe des  Verbandes, diese durch Lobbyarbeit aus dem Weg zu räumen._





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fischwilderei könnte tatsächlich zum tragen kommen.
> Mit dem verbotswidrigen zurücksetzen verstößt man gegen Vertragsbedingungen. Damit kann der Vertrag als erloschen angesehen werden



Das steht wo verbindlich nachzulesen?
Oder wieder nur eine Mutmaßung?

Ich habe(hier zulande) noch keine Angelkarte gesehen, auf der stand dass ihre Gültigkeit vollumfänglich erlischt wenn man gegen eine der Auflagen vertößt!


PS: Mit dem Remmel und seiner anglerfeindlichen Haltung hat das erstmal gar nichts zu tun. Es geht um die aktuelle Rechtslage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Aus dem TSchG ergibt sich keine Notschlachtungsverpflichtung für alle gefangenen nicht geschonten Fische!


Vollkommen richtig - nur gehts hier um Bewirtschaftung und Hege (davon ab ebenfalls sinnvoller Grund, da darf/muss man dann selbst ohne Verwertung Fische knüppeln) und nicht ums TSG...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

*Ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot hat mit Hege nichts zu tun  -  ist also kein vernünftiger Grund und wird  sicher von keinem Gericht als vernünftgier Grund gewertet weil es der  Intention des TSG widerspricht!!!


Es wurde noch kein Angler für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt.

Die Gefahr geht von Ministern wie Remmel aus, die zukünftig sicher Ärger machen werden!!!!
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Es gibt kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot im Vertrag, sondern nur eines für die nicht geschützten Fische, die aus dem Gewässer raus sollen.

Und das hat der Bewirtschafter zu managen (= Fische, die nicht raus sollen, zu schützen) und der Angler zu befolgen (raus mit allen nicht geschützten Fischen wg. Hege (Bestandsmanagement))..

Der Bewirtschafter MUSS dafür sorgen, dass nur Fische frei sind, die RAUS MÜSSEN..

Und der Angler MUSS dann die - unabhängig Verwertung, wg. Hege - knüppeln..


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot im Vertrag, sondern nur eines für die nicht geschützten Fische, die aus dem Gewässer raus sollen.




Haarspalterei.
Auch nicht geschützte Fische fallen unter das TSG und dürfen nicht ohne Grund getötet werden!
Wenn der Angler keine Verwendung dafür hat und den zurücksetzt, wird ihn niemand dafür verurteilen.
Schlimmstenfalls bekommt er nächstes Mal keine Karte mehr.

Das hier würde mich auch interessieren:


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Wie man bei C+D Fischwilderei unterstellen *darf, das würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Sinnvoller Grund zum Töten ist Hege, die als Aufgabe des Bewirtschafters für alle IMMER über der individuellen Verwertung des Einzelnen als sinnvollem Grund steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller Grund zum Töten ist Hege, die als Aufgabe des Bewirtschafters für alle IMMER über der individuellen Verwertung des Einzelnen als sinnvollem Grund steht.




Nur in der Theorie.

Wenn du praktisch nicht geschützte Fische zurücksetzt.....siehe vorher.

Es wurde noch kein Angler für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt.
*
Die wirkliche Gefahr geht von Ministern wie Remmel aus, die zukünftig sicher Ärger machen werden!!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Terence...

Du verstehst es nicht.
Klar wurde noch nie ein Angler wegen C&R also das Fangen und zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt.
Gbt ja auch kein Gesetz welches dies verbietet.

In Duisburg nun offenbar schon.
In SH übrigens auch... C&R verboten.

Im Grunde ist es jetzt nur eine Frage der Zeit bis in besagten Stadt (wenn diese Vorschrift durchkommt) oder Bundesland jemand für C&R, also fangen und zurücksetzen angezeigt wird.

Und was der Kollege Brotfisch von dieser Hege hält, ist eine Meinung von vielen (auch unter Juristen). 
Also auch nur Theorie. Und wird nicht von vielen Landesfischereiverbänden unterstützt.

Somit kann man sich jetzt die Köpfe weiter heiss diskutieren.

Fakt ist erstmal: Wenn die Entnahme auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht, hat sich der Angler daran zu halten.
Wird er bei einer Kontrolle erwischt kann es Konsequenzen für ihn haben.
Wie dieses Strafmapß dann aussieht....Fischwilderei? Ordnungswidrigkeit..?
Bin kein Jurist ....

Egal. Der Angler wird wenn er gescheit ist sich nicht auf einen sehr teuren Gerichtsprozess einlassen.


Haarspalterei ob nun alles entnommen werden muss oder nur nicht geschützte Fische? Naja, genau darauf wird es vor Gericht dann ankommen.
Wenn der Pächter/ Besitzer seine Hegemassnahme schlüssig schildern/ belegen kann wird der Angler schlechte Karten haben.
Und wenn es auch keine Hegemasnahme ist sondern nur eine grundsätzliche Einstellung...
Hat man diese als Erwerber der Erlaubniskarte anerkannt und deren Einhaltung per Unterschrift bescheinigt.

Und nu bin ich raus hier...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Letzendlich gehts doch nur um eins: Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung wird dermaßen regelementiert und unattraktiv gemacht, dass wir eines Tages unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen können.
Aktuell wird eine gute Vorarbeit geliefert. Wenn als nächstes festgestellt wird, dass die Fische dioxinverseucht sind und nicht entnommen  werden dürfen .....

Maßlos ärgert mich, dass die Verbände diesbezüglich klein bei geben. Wo sind denn die empörten Reaktionen beim Landesfischereiverband?
Wo gibts die ganzseitigen Artikel in den Anglermedien (Blinker, Rute Rolle, Fisch und Fang ....)?
Wo gibts die Demonstrationsaufrufe?

Einzig hier im Anglerboard wird dies als Randthema behandelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Letzendlich gehts doch nur um eins: Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung wird dermaßen regelementiert und unattraktiv gemacht, dass wir eines Tages unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen können.
> Aktuell wird eine gute Vorarbeit geliefert. Wenn als nächstes festgestellt wird, dass die Fische dioxinverseucht sind und nicht entnommen  werden dürfen .....
> 
> *Maßlos ärgert mich, dass die Verbände diesbezüglich klein bei geben.* Wo sind denn die empörten Reaktionen beim Landesfischereiverband?
> ...


Begriffen.
Danke...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> *
> 
> Es wurde noch kein Angler für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt.
> 
> *



Es dürfte auch (noch) sehr wenige Gewässer geben, an denen eine Entnahmepflicht im Erlaubnisschein/der Gewässerordnung festgeschrieben ist.

Das müssten die Duisburger jedoch tun, wenn sie den Zusatzvertrag unterschrieben.

Und nun hör endlich auf, Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen zu wollen. Fischereigesetz und Fischreiordnung ist was anderes als der Erlaubnisschein. Deine rausgekramten Zitate beziehen sich allesamt auf erstere. Deren Inhalte teile ich, haben aber mit der hier geführten Diskussion nix zu tun. 

Ich glaube auch, Du hast das längst begriffen und willst hier nur Trotzposten.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Letzendlich gehts doch nur um eins: Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung wird dermaßen regelementiert und unattraktiv gemacht, dass wir eines Tages unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen können.
> Aktuell wird eine gute Vorarbeit geliefert. Wenn als nächstes festgestellt wird, dass die Fische dioxinverseucht sind und nicht entnommen  werden dürfen .....
> 
> Maßlos ärgert mich, dass die Verbände diesbezüglich klein bei geben. Wo sind denn die empörten Reaktionen beim Landesfischereiverband?
> ...




Thema Verseuchung hatten wir bereit in NRW.
Ein Angelverbot drohte.

Im DEK, Hfen Dortmund wurden Hohe Belastungen der Fische festgestellt.
Die Stadt Dortmund und auch Remmel wollten daraufhin ein Angelverbot erwirken.
Man hat sich schlussendlich auf eine andere Regelung geeinigt.

Diverse kleinere Test haben auch ergeben, dass "sämtliche" Fische in den getesteten Bereichen der Kanäle in NRW mit Schadstoffen belastet sind.
Die Höhe der Fischfänge bei diesem Monotoring lassen aber angeblich keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse zu und somit ist das Angelverbot für NRW erstmal vom Tisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Terence...
> 
> Du verstehst es nicht.
> Klar wurde noch nie ein Angler wegen C&R also das Fangen und zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass diese Vorschriften über dem TSG stehen!

Somit also niemand deswegen verurteilt werden kann weil er sonst gegen Bundesrecht verstoßen würde.

Solange ihr glaubt dass diese Pachtverträge Bundesrecht brechen dürfen, bitteschön.
Es wird sicher irgendwann einen Präzedenzfall geben. Solange müssen wir wohl noch warten um Sicherheit zu haben.....:m

Und dass der zuständige Landesvernand sich einschalten muss oder auch unser nichtsnutziger Bundesverband dazu eine Stellungsnahme abgeben sollte, steht außer Frage. :r

Nun bin ich aber raus hier.
Macht was ihr wollt!(Mache ich ja auch.)
|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Solange ihr glaubt dass diese Pachtverträge Bundesrecht brechen dürfen, bitteschön.



Glaubt keiner.

Durch den Hegegedanken ist der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund zum töten eines Tieres gegeben. Dem "Bundesrecht" ist ergo Genüge getan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Durch den Hegegedanken ist der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund zum töten eines Tieres gegeben. Dem "Bundesrecht" ist ergo Genüge getan.



Nein!
Denn es berücksichtigt nicht das Individuum, welches ja lt. TSG geschützt werden soll.
Hege ist kein Grund wenn pauschal gehegt wird so wie hier:
"*Das Zurücksetzen ist nur bei untermassigen oder geschonten Fischarten erlaubt *"
Hege kann nur einzelne Arten betreffen, Z.B. weil verbuttet oder was auch immer.
Und deshalb wird diese Vorschrift dem TSG nicht gerecht.


Aber - wie schon geschrieben -  es wird sicher irgendwann einen Präzedenzfall geben. Solange müssen wir wohl noch warten um Sicherheit zu haben.....:m


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Glaubt keiner.
> 
> Durch den Hegegedanken ist der vom Tierschutzgesetz geforderte vernünftige Grund zum töten eines Tieres gegeben. Dem "Bundesrecht" ist ergo Genüge getan.




Und wenn das flächendeckend Einzug in die fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben, seien es die Fischereigesetze, Verordnungen, Gewässerordnungen (oder was auch immer) gefunden haben wird, sehen wir Angler ziemlich alt aus.

Was dann?
Heimlich so weiter machen, wie es eigentlich vernünftig wäre, also selektiv entnehmen und sich nicht erwischen lassen?
Bis einen der erste anzeigt...
Sich daran halten?
Uhhh, da schaudert es mich...dann macht das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr.
Dagegen vorgehen?
Ich wüsste nicht wie. Dafür fehlt es an an politischem Einfluss.

Man könnte allerdings Mülleimer rund um die Gewässer aufstellen, wo man dann seine Brassen, Rotaugen und alles, was man nicht essen will, aber töten musste, entsorgen kann.
Das ganze wird dann schön an die Medien weitergegeben um auf die unsinnigen Vorgaben aufmerksam zu machen. Das erzeugt möglicherweise Druck auf die Politik und es ändert sich was.
...oder das Angeln wird komplett verboten.


Da kommen unschöne Zeiten auf uns zu .


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Hege kann nur einzelne Arten betreffen, Z.B. weil verbuttet oder was auch immer.




Jetzt ich:

Belege/Quellen dafür bitte ??????


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Und wenn das flächendeckend Einzug in die fischereirechtlichen Vorgaben, seien es die Fischereigesetze, Verordnungen, Gewässerordnungen (oder was auch immer) gefunden haben wird, sehen wir Angler ziemlich alt aus.
> 
> Was dann?
> Heimlich so weiter machen, wie es eigentlich vernünftig wäre, also selektiv entnehmen und sich nicht erwischen lassen?
> ...



Du hast die Problematik sehr schön beschrieben.

Der Zug zur Verhinderung ist m.M. nach schon abgefahren. Ob es die Verbände schaffen, oder überhaupt willens sind, noch auf diesen fahrenden Zug aufzuspringen und ihn zum halten zubekommen, darf nach aller Erfahrung bezweifelt werden.

Was jedoch am allerwenigsten hilft, ist die negierung der Folgen einer Entnahmepflicht, oder gar die infragestellung der Rechtmäßigkeit, wie es hier mancher praktiziert.

Ich wage mal eine Prognose:

Der Angler wird in zukunft eine Fischereierlaubnis bekommen, auf der nicht nur Fangbeschränkungen für gewisse Arten stehen, sondern außerdem eine höchstzulässige Fangmenge über alle Arten auf einer Zeitschiene (Tag,Woche,Monat,Jahr). In Verbindung mit der Entnahmepflicht hat er nach erreichen dieser Menge das angeln einzustellen. 
So kann man die generelle Entnahmepflicht unter dem Aspekt der Hegepflicht (hier vermeiden von verangelten und zurückgesetzten Fischen) verkaufen. 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass zur Durchsetzung dieser Maßnahme der jeweilige Hegepflichtige herangezogen wird. Meist also ein Verein. Die Einhaltung wiederum wird auch von amtlich bestellten Fischereiaufsehern kontrolliert werden können, die mit dem Verein nix am Hut haben. Ist erst der x-te Angler erwischt worden, geht es dem Verein an den Kragen, weil eben dieser für die Einhaltung der Hegepflicht verantwortlich ist. 

Ende von "Ich mache was ich für richtig halte-Angler".


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Angler wird in zukunft eine Fischereierlaubnis bekommen, auf der nicht nur Fangbeschränkungen für gewisse Arten stehen, sondern außerdem eine höchstzulässige Fangmenge über alle Arten auf einer Zeitschiene (Tag,Woche,Monat,Jahr). In Verbindung mit der Entnahmepflicht hat er nach erreichen dieser Menge das angeln einzustellen.
> So kann man die generelle Entnahmepflicht unter dem Aspekt der Hegepflicht (hier vermeiden von verangelten und zurückgesetzten Fischen) verkaufen.
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen, dass zur Durchsetzung dieser Maßnahme der jeweilige Hegepflichtige herangezogen wird. Meist also ein Verein. Die Einhaltung wiederum wird auch von amtlich bestellten Fischereiaufsehern kontrolliert werden können, die mit dem Verein nix am Hut haben. Ist erst der x-te Angler erwischt worden, geht es dem Verein an den Kragen, weil eben dieser für die Einhaltung der Hegepflicht verantwortlich ist.



Für derartige Vorschläge sind Rammel, PETA und Co. sicher sehr dankbar.#6#q



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ende von "Ich mache was ich für richtig halte-Angler".



Das ist dann erst der Anfang !!!:m


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Eigentlich teile ich ja die Ansicht von Terence. Ich sehe das genauso.
Aber ich will das ja auch so sehen.
Meinem Verständnis nach widerspricht es jedem Hegegedanken und ebenfalls der Intention des Tierschutzgesetzes, dass ein jeder maßiger und nicht geschonter Fisch zu töten ist, auch dann, wenn ich ihn nicht verwerten will.

Aber mein Verständnis der Sache interessiert nur niemanden, ganz egal wie überzeugt ich davon bin.

Und wenn ich mir dann überlege wie "schlimm" denn das Töten und Entsorgen von einzelnen Fischen ist, begründet mit der Hege, im Vergleich zu anderen Praktiken, die das Tierschutzgesetz duldet, weil es höhergestellte Interessen gibt als das Wohl des Tieres, dann fällt es mir nicht schwer es als wahrscheinlich anzusehen, dass die Hege ebenfalls als höhergestelltes Interesse gelten kann.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Für derartige Vorschläge sind Rammel, PETA und Co. sicher sehr dankbar.#6#q
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist dann erst der Anfang !!!:m



Immer noch hier? Wolltest Du nicht hier raus sein?  |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Eigentlich teile ich ja die Ansicht von Terence. Ich sehe das genauso.
> Aber ich will das ja auch so sehen.
> Meinem Verständnis nach widerspricht es jedem Hegegedanken und ebenfalls der Intention des Tierschutzgesetzes, dass ein jeder maßiger und nicht geschonter Fisch zu töten ist, auch dann, wenn ich ihn nicht verwerten will.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten willst, darfst Du nicht Angeln.

Diese Ansicht haben übrigens eine ganze Menge wichtiger Leute in Politik und in den LV etc..

Und da spielt nicht mal der Hegegedanke mit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Immer noch hier? Wolltest Du nicht hier raus sein?  |kopfkrat:q



Eigentlich schon und du? |kopfkrat:q



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und nu bin ich raus hier...





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten willst, darfst Du nicht Angeln.



Na selbstverständlich aber das hatten wir ja schon..... ;-)


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten willst, darfst Du nicht Angeln.




Na, dann ist mir das Angeln verboten.

Aber wurde nicht irgendwann gesagt (hier im Thread), dass der vernünftige Grund zum Töten mit der Hege schon erfüllt sei?

Oder war das nur eine parallel gedachte Konsequenz?

Wobei das im Grunde ja auch egal ist, denn Töten und Entsorgen wird auf Dauer durch das gesellschaftliche Unverständnis von ganz alleine dafür sorgen, dass man nicht mehr angeln gehen darf...


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ach was haben wir es hier in Hamburg gut in den Freien-Gewässer:m


----------



## ronram (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und wenn man es ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist es auch egal, welches Szenario man hier durchspielt...


...denn es geht ja alles in die gleiche Richtung. 


Und immer wenn jemand schreibt, wie gut es ihm in seinem Bundesland geht, kommt mir in Gedanken die folgende Aussage:
_Und dich kriegen wir auch noch._


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



ronram schrieb:


> Na, dann ist mir das Angeln verboten.
> 
> Aber wurde nicht irgendwann gesagt (hier im Thread), dass der vernünftige Grund zum Töten mit der Hege schon erfüllt sei?
> 
> Oder war das nur eine parallel gedachte Konsequenz?



Ich würde sagen...parallel.  

Denn viele Anglerfuzzis in den Lv und Politik sind grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass der Angler jeden geangelten nicht geschützten Fisch verwerten muss.
Ansonsten würde er gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstossen.
Aus dem ganzen blabla im Tierschutzgesetz wird ein Angelverbot abgeleitet wenn man kein Verwertungsabsicht des gefangenen Fisches hat.
Und dies Grundsätzlich ohne Ausnahme.

Ich weiss, gibt auch andere Meinungen. 
Aber keine wurde vor Gericht geprüft.  

Schau mal nach Bayern zu Herrn Braun.
Oder C&R verbot in SH, obwohl da auch behauptet wird nicht verwertbaren Fisch wieder zurück setzen zu dürfen.
Naja,  da wird dann wohl eher der Nasenfaktor zählen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ach was haben wir es hier in Hamburg gut in den Freien-Gewässer:m






Fühlt euch da oben im Norden nicht zu sicher .... Haben schon andere behauptet Sie wird es nie und nimmer betreffen....


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Was soll denn hier an den Freien Gewässer groß passieren??
Und wenn das Fischereigesetzt hier voll umgemodelt wird(negativ),werde ich trotzdem meine Fische mitnehmen oder halt wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich freue mich fast schon darauf wenn die Naturschutzfraktion merkt was Gummifisch angeln bedeutet.Etliche Mengen abgerissene Köder voll mit weichmachern,die in den Gewässern landen.Was man alles an tollen Ködern hier im Rhein findet sobald das Wasser etwas fällt.Und die Schnurreste die dranhängen wahre Todesfallen.
> 
> *Vielleicht merkt dann der eine oder andere super schlaue der meint er kann Pachtverträge nach eigenen Gutdünken auslegen nämlich worum es hier geht.Nämlich nicht um weidmännisches Angeln sondern darum die Angler nach und nach vom Gewässer auszusperren.*
> 
> *Bzw. das Angeln so unattraktiv zu gesalten das keiner mehr ans Wasser geht, und Möglichkeiten eröffnen sich langsam viele.*





Ich hoffe, *damit* war nicht ich gemeint.

Von mir wurden lediglich Meinungsäußerungen eines Juristen wiedergegeben, der einen Bußgeldbescheid gegen einen vermeindlich delinquenten zurücksetzenden Angler, erfolgreich gegen die Stadt abgewehrt hat.

Eine generelle Mitnahmepflicht ungeschützer, maßiger Fische bleibt weiterhin undurchsetzbar.

Nochmal: Es soll nicht die Angelei beschränkt werden, indem sie unattraktiv gemacht wird und man sie beschneiden möchte,
es sollen die beschränkt werden, die unsere liberalen Gesetze mißbraucht haben und nun im Fokus stehen:

"Angeln Hobby mit Widerhaken" ; Trophäenfischen, C+R Eskapaden.

Von solchen Anglern distanziere ich mich bspw.

Ansonsten bitte nochmals versuchen zu erklären, warum das gelegentliche Zurücksetzen ungewollter Fische Fischwilderei bedeutet ???!!!

Im Falle der gesetzlichen Legitimation durch gültige Papiere wird in diesem Fall nämlich gar kein Schaden verursacht.

Schaden wird nur verursacht, wenn geschütze oder untermaßige oder zu hohe mengen Fisch/Krebstiere, etc. entnommen werden.

*Ein Zurücksetzen erfüllt also keinesfalls den Tatbestand der Wilderei
*
R.S:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ansonsten bitte nochmals versuchen zu erklären, warum das gelegentliche Zurücksetzen ungewollter Fische Fischwilderei bedeutet ???!!!
> 
> Im Falle der gesetzlichen Legitimation durch gültige Papiere wird in diesem Fall nämlich gar kein Schaden verursacht.



Gerne.
*
Ausgangssituation: In der Angelerlaubnis ist das zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische ausdrücklich untersagt !*

Nicht dass wieder jemand mit generellem Verwertungszwang in der Gesetzgebung um die Ecke kommt. 


Also:

Du erkennst mit Deiner Unterschrift die Bedingungen als verbindlich und zur Kenntnis genommen an.

Setzt Du nun einen nicht geschützten Fisch trotzdem zurück, verstößt Du gegen die Vertragsbestimmungen, der Vertrag wird ungültig. Ist im Grunde das Gleiche, wie wenn Du mit mehr Angeln fischst als zulässig, verbotene Köder einsetzt oder sonstwas unerlaubtes tust.

Damit fischst Du ohne gültige Fischereierlaubnis, spätestens wenn Du nach dem zurücksetzen weiterangelst.

Fischen ohne gültige Fischereierlaubnis = Fischwilderei

Ob ein Schaden entstanden ist, ist unerheblich, weil es den Straftatbestand der versuchten Fischwilderei nicht gibt. Es muss ergo gar kein Schaden entstehen, um sich wegen Fischwilderei strafbar zu machen.

Fischwilderei ist noch nicht mal ein Antragsdelikt. Es ist also gar nicht nötig, dass Dich der Hegepflichtige anzeigt. Bei einer Polizeikontrolle oder einer Kontrolle durch einen amtlichen Fischereiaufseher hängt man automatisch am Kanthaken.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mal auf die Schnelle: 

Für die Verwirklichung der Fischwilderei ist bereits ausreichend, dass man den Umfang des übertragenen Fischereirechtes oder-ausübungsrechtes überschreitet. 
Das Zurücksetzten eines bei Ausübung der Angelei gefangenen Fisches dürfte damit den Tatbestand verwirklichen.
Das gilt aber nur bei "herrenlosen" Fischen also üblicherweise in Flusssystemen.

Bei abgeschlossenen Gewässern ist das aber anders. Dort gibt es keine Fischwilderei, sondern in Betracht käme Diebstahl. Da man sich den Fisch mangels Verwertungsabsicht aber gar nicht aneignen möchte, scheidet dieser aus. 

Was bliebe in einem solchen Fall dann noch übrig? 
Sachbeschädigung?
Verstoß gegen TierschutzG? 
Ne Owi-Vorschrift hierzu im Fischerreigesetz hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Kjeld (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wird ein Vertrag automatisch ungültig wenn man gegen einen Vertragbestandteil verstößt? Ich meine wenn ich irgendwo einen Erlaubnisschein kaufe legt mir doch kein Verein AGB`s dafür vor. Desweiteren habe ich zum Beispiel Elaubnisscheine gekauft und nie irgendwas dafür unterschrieben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt ich:
> 
> Belege/Quellen dafür bitte ??????


 
Geltende Rechtsprechung. Zu u.a. diesem Thema fanden/finden zumindest in Bayern auf Verbandsebene diverse Informationsveranstaltungen statt.
Den Vereinen wurde sogar nahegelegt, zur Absicherung gegen Anzeigen in die Infoblätter einen Passus zur geforderten sinnvollen Verwertung von Zwangsentnahmen aufzunehmen.

Das führt dann zu Statements wie diesem:
_"Zwergwelse sind allen Gewässern unbedingt zu entnehmen und einer sinnvollen Verwendung zuzuführen. "_


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Stadt kann das Fischereirecht auf 2 Arten übertragen. Durch die Ausgabe von Erlaubnisscheinen direkt an den Angler oder sie schließt mit einem Verein oder einer einzelnen Person einen Fischereipachtvertrag ab. Dann ist der Pächter befugt, seinerseits Erlaubnisscheine auszugeben. Dabei hat die UFB zu prüfen, ob das Verhältnis von Anglern zur Ertragskraft des Gewässers in einem gesunden Verhältnis steht.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten besteht darin, dass ich *bei einem Tagesschein nur des Recht zum Angeln gewähre*. Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Besatz ist weiterhin Aufgabe der Stadt. Der Angler darf hier angeln und den Mund halten.
> 
> ...



@Thomas
Und genau diese Frage beschäftigte uns gestern! 


Solche Vorschriften, soweit sie das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen betreffen, sind eigentlich in einem Fischereipachtvertrag vollumfänglich unzulässig.
Selbst wenn dies nur als "Klarstellung" gemeint ist, so gibt das Fischerreirecht NRW dies nicht her.
Die Änderung des bestehenden Vertrages steht unter Genehmigungsvorbehalt. Ist somit Verwaltungsakt! So was kann man anfechten!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Setzt Du nun einen nicht geschützten Fisch trotzdem zurück, verstößt Du gegen die Vertragsbestimmungen, der Vertrag wird ungültig. Ist im Grunde das Gleiche, wie wenn Du mit mehr Angeln fischst als zulässig, verbotene Köder einsetzt oder sonstwas unerlaubtes tust.


 
Nein, das ist keineswegs das Gleiche.

Das unerlaubte Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ist ein Verstoß gegen Vertragsfestlegungen und kann dazu führen, dass dem Angler der Erlaubnisschein entzogen wird. Weitere Konsequenzen gibt es da erst mal nicht.

Das Angeln mit unerlaubten Ködern wird als versuchte Fischwilderei bzw. versuchter Diebstahl gewertet. Das ist ein ganz anderer Kaliber.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Kjeld schrieb:


> Wird ein Vertrag automatisch ungültig wenn man gegen einen Vertragbestandteil verstößt? Ich meine wenn ich irgendwo einen Erlaubnisschein kaufe legt mir doch kein Verein AGB`s dafür vor. Desweiteren habe ich zum Beispiel Elaubnisscheine gekauft und nie irgendwas dafür unterschrieben.



Wenn nicht explizit geregelt, müsste eine "Kündigung" erfolgen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Moin,

Fischwilderei liegt dann vor, wenn ich mit nicht legitimierten Mitteln versuche, mir Fische , Krebse, etc. widerrechtlich *anzueignen oder dieses bereits erfolgreich getan habe.

*Der Nachweis des Straftatbestandes der Fischwilderei bezogen auf gelegentliches Zurücksetzen ist eine* reine Hypothese, die es in der Realität bislang nie gab.

*Ein Gedankenkonstrukt.
Es wurde bisher seitenweise von einer *angeblichen Hegeverpflichtung durch Vollentnahme fangfähiger Fische ausgegangen.*

Wo steht der Bezug zur Hege denn ?
Im Zusatzvertrag?
*Nein !*

Im Zusatzvertrag steht ein Zwangsgebot zur Entnahme aller nicht geschonten Arten Fisch.
Dieses steht klar jegweder Hegeverpflichtung limitierter Bestände entgegen; pervertiert diese sogar.

Es gibt keinenvernünftigen Grund, Bestände, die sich selbst regulieren, "abzuangeln".
im Gegenteil sollen durch gezielte Maßnahmen Hegeziele verwirklicht werden- nicht durch möglichst hohen Angeldruck auf alle Arten.

Legt mir den Nachweis vor, dass dieser potenzielle Verstoss gegen tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen ( Töten aller entnahmefähiger Fischer ohne ggf. Aneignungswillen ) aufgrund einer gesetzlich freigegebenen "Hegemaßnahme" durch die Fischereibehörde genehmigt wurde.

Gelingt dieses nicht, ist die Zusatzvereinbarung nichtig; obwohl Teile des Vertrages durchaus wirken (Salvatorische klausel?)

R.S.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ..... versuchte Fischwilderei....



Es gibt kein Versuch der Fischwilderei! Die Tathandlung "fischen" stellt bereits die Verwirklichung dar.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ....
> Fischwilderei liegt dann vor, wenn ich mit nicht legitimierten Mitteln versuche, mir Fische , Krebse, etc. widerrechtlich *anzueignen oder dieses bereits erfolgreich getan habe.
> ....
> *


*

Das ist aber auch nur lediglich eine denkbare aber keinesfalls abschließende Fallkonstruktion.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Änderung des bestehenden Vertrages steht unter Genehmigungsvorbehalt. Ist somit Verwaltungsakt! So was kann man anfechten!


Klar kann man, wird ja wohl zumindest von einem Verein und dem Rheinischen auch angegangen, sich das nicht gefallen zu lassen (ob die dann bei der nächsten Verpachtung überhaupt nochmal zum Zug kommen, wird sich dann zeigen, wenn die so widerborstig wären, auch hier gilt: Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht)....

Ist aber für die Angler selber irrelevant, wenns erstmal aufm Schein steht, weils doch genehmigt wurde ..


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Kommt drauf an, wie lange der Vertrag noch läuft! 
In 12 Jahren ändert sich vieles!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht)....



Das klingt ja nun fast nach Nachgeben um Schlimmeres zu verhindern, wie es dem VDSF/DAFV üblicherweise zu eigen ist!*Stichel*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> In 12 Jahren ändert sich vieles!


zum Besseren wahrscheinlich, wie bisher ja immer für Angler in den letzten 30 Jahren ;-)))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Versuch der Fischwilderei! Die Tathandlung "fischen" stellt bereits die Verwirklichung dar.


 
Ja, ja. Hast Recht. #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nun fast nach Nachgeben um Schlimmeres zu verhindern, wie es dem VDSF/DAFV üblicherweise zu eigen ist!*Stichel*



Das ist eine mögliche Variante.
Die andere ist, unpassende Vorschriften und Vorgaben nach eigenem Rechtsempfinden als null und nichtig einzuordnen und sich einfach darüber hinweg zu setzen. Eine Einstellung mit relativ geringer Halbwertzeit die nur zur Verfestigung solch unsinniger Vorgaben gut ist.

Danke übrigens für Deine konstruktiv erklärenden Worte.#6


----------



## NedRise (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Rheinspezie,nein keinerlei persönliche anmache.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach was solls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Einspruch abgelehnt, weil es sich um verschiedene Arten handelt und auch Einzelfische Bedeutung haben können.
Das ist machbar aber eben nicht leicht.

 Mit dem Sargnagel triffst Du es aber genau.

 Den Anglern schreibt man Nahrungsbeschaffung vor, Ihren 
Vereinen aber ,das sie eher Naturschutz machen sollen.
 Was für ein Wunder das auch in den Verbänden auf zweierlei Wegen gedacht wird.
 Hege hat nichts mit Erträgen zu tun, auch wenn man wohl nie zwei Menschen finden wird, die sich einigen werden was das Hegeziel sei.

 Nebenbei kenne ich wohl Niemanden der dann noch vorschriftsmäßig fischen kann.
 Voraussetzung ist dann alle möglichen Arten zu kennen, weil man ja alle entnehmen soll die eben nicht geschützt sind.

 Aber im Gegensatz zu mir können das ja Andere vielleicht...

 Also nix mehr so wie früher mit lieber zurück, weil unbekannt und dann nachlesen.
 Nein gefordert ist dann eine schnelle Entscheidung was es ist und ob der mit muss oder nicht mit darf.
 Wer das nicht kann, hat ein Problem.

 Ok, 
 da liegt er nun der Schmelzschupper.
 Könntet Ihr die Art sicher bestimmen ?

 Macht keinen Fehler, der wäre dann kaum noch harmlos, wenn es zur Anzeige käme.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Voraussetzung ist dann alle möglichen Arten zu kennen, weil man ja alle entnehmen soll die eben nicht geschützt sind.



Auf den Gedanken bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
Aber dafür gibt es ja die tolle Sportfischerprüfung.#q


----------



## DUSpinner (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,
ist hier im Tröt auch ein Duisburger unmittelbar betroffener Vereinsfunktionär dabei, der was dazu sagen kann?


----------



## Sneep (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das sehe ich grundlegend anders.
> 
> Ersteinmal@Sneep:
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das will ich dir gerne erklären. Es gibt 2 §§ zur Fischwilderei.

§293 ist das Fischen ohne Fischereierlaubnis. Dieser Fall wird vom Staat auch ohne dass eine Anzeige vorliegt verfolgt.

Der 2. Fall ist § 294 für die Fälle, wo eine Fischereigenehmigung grundsätzlich vorliegt. Hier erfolgt eine Strafverfolgung nur, wenn der Pächter oder der Besitzer Anzeige erstatten.

Als Fischwilderei gilt in diesem Fall jede Tätigkeit, die vom Erlaubnisschein nicht gedeckt ist. Beispiele: Ich habe 2 Ruten frei, angle aber mit drei. Für die dritte Rute habe ich keine Erlaubnis= Fischwilderei. Ich angle in der Fliegenstrecke mit Wurm= Fischwilderei. Ich nehme einen untermaßigen Zander mit, bei Anzeige= Fischwilderei, ohne Anzeige=OW gem LFischVO (staatliche Mindestmaße)

Der Erlaubnisschein schreibt ein Wels-Entnahmegebot vor, Zurücksetzen ist ein Verstoß gegen eine wichtige Bestimmung der Erlaubnis.

Das gilt wohlgemerkt nur wenn das im Erlaubnisschein festgehalten ist.

Diese Tatsache ist wenig bekannt, da die Vereine in aller Regel ihre Mitglieder nicht anzeigen. In dem vorliegenden Fall ist aber die Stadt Verpächterin und hat damit das Recht ebenfalls eine Anzeige nach §294 zu stellen.

Das muss auch nicht das Zurücksetzen von Fischen sein.

Die Stadt könnte dem Verein hier die Hölle heiß machen mit ihren Fischereiaufsehern.

Kontrolle, ein Blick auf den Erlaubnisschein, was ist hier alles gefordert, aha Kescher ist vorgeschrieben, so so, zu Hause vergessen? Anzeige.

Das ist zugegeben ein Horrorszenario, ist aber rechtlich drin.

Das gefährliche ist, dass die Stadt in dem Falle berechtigt ist Anzeige zu erstatten. 
Dein Ansatz, dass du keinen Aneignung planst ist hier vollkommen uninteressant. Hier geht es nur darum, dass die Rechte von Eigentümer und Pächter geschützt sind. Wenn du mit dem Kauf der Karte die Bedingungen der Erlaubniss anerkennst, kommt ein Vertrag zustande. Bestraft wirst du deshalb, weil du dich nicht an den Vertrag gehalten hast. Wenn da drin steht, alle Rotaugen sind zu entnehmen und du machst es nicht, verstösst du gegen den Vertrag und verletzt fremdes Fischrecht. Die Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes ist aber genau die Definition einer Fischwilderei.

sneep


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist hier im Tröt auch ein Duisburger unmittelbar betroffener Vereinsfunktionär dabei, der was dazu sagen kann?


Ja könnte man.
Ich habe dazu schon was geschrieben hier
An alle hier, ich finde es super, dass man hier soviel darüber schreibt.
Sind echt gute Argumente dabei, um dies nicht zu unterzeichnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wenn Verbände schon nicht (kompetent) helfen (wollen oder können), dann halt die AB-User ;-))


----------



## Sneep (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal auf die Schnelle:
> 
> Für die Verwirklichung der Fischwilderei ist bereits ausreichend, dass man den Umfang des übertragenen Fischereirechtes oder-ausübungsrechtes überschreitet.
> Das Zurücksetzten eines bei Ausübung der Angelei gefangenen Fisches dürfte damit den Tatbestand verwirklichen.
> ...



Hallo,

 die Behauptung, dass es im stehenden Gewässer keine Fischwilderei sondern nur Fisch-Diebstahl gibt, halte ich für sehr kühn. Dann lese ich in der Zeitung über viele Fehlurteile, wenn wieder einmal am Baggersee einer beim wildern erwischt wurde.

In dem Moment, in dem ich einen Karpfen in meinen Vereins-Baggersee aussetze ist der aber so was von herrenlos.

Diebstahl kommt laut Definition dann in Frage, wenn ich unmittelbaren Zugriff habe. Dass der Fisch dem Verein zuzurechnen ist, ist klar, spielt hier aber keine Rolle. 

Wenn ich Koi Nummer 4 aus dem Gartenteich holen möchte, ist das kein Problem. Wenn ich aber Karpfen Nummer 564 aus dem Baggersee herausfangen möchte, wird das schwierig. 

Im 1. Fall habe ich unmittelbaren Zugriff auf einen Fisch, im 2. nicht. Aus dem Gartenteich ist es Diebstahl, aus dem Baggersee ist schon der Versuch Wilderei.

Diebstahl kommt in Frage in *(Fisch)Teichen und anderen Privatgewässern.* Wobei Teiche per Definition ablassbare Gewässer sind.

sneep


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...die Behauptung, dass es im stehenden Gewässer keine Fischwilderei sondern nur Fisch-Diebstahl gibt, halte ich für sehr kühn...


So wird es in Lehrgängen für Aufseher durch LFV-Mitarbeiter gelehrt.
Bitte um Klärung, wenn jemand da näher bewandert ist; interessiert mich.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Stehlen kann man eigentlich nur Eigentum.
 Ein ungefangener Fisch ist aber kein Eigentum.

 Vermutlich wird das mit Fischen in Fischteichen der Fischzucht, anders betrachtet werden als bei ähnlich großen Seen.


 Nie vergessen auf Fischdiebstahl stand einst auch mal der Tot. Auf Fisch-Wilderei nur viele Jahre Zwangsarbeit.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Meines (unmaßgeblichen) Wissens  (nach Juristenkonsultation):
Fische in Fließgewässer(systemen): 
Herrenlose Fische = Fischwilderei

Fische in geschlossenen Gewässern, ablassbar bzw. einfach (Netzbefischung z. B.) in Hand des Besitzers zu bringen (Größe juristisch (noch) nicht definiert, Grenze dürfte sich wohl irgendwo zwischen bis  max. 20 und 50 Hektar befinden, Einzelfallentscheidung): 
Fische sind Eigentum = Diebstahl


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf den Gedanken bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
> Aber dafür gibt es ja die tolle Sportfischerprüfung.#q


 
 :q Selbst Fischereibiologen würden wohl mehrheitlich nicht jeden Fisch immer sofort erkennen.
 Da helfen also selbst einige Jahre Fachstudium wenig.
 Muss man das dann abschaffen...auch so ein Schnellschuss.
 Die Regelung jeden nicht geschützten Fisch auch entnehmen zu müssen ist, praktisch nicht umsetzbar.
 Ein dummer Schnellschuss von Jemanden der meint mal eben etwas zu verbessern.
 Ich würde aber nicht einmal behaupten das er ein Gegner von Anglern sei, möglicherweise angelt die Person auch selbst.
 Dann sollte man klarmachen was das alles für neue Veränderungen/Probleme ergibt, und andere Lösungswege suchen wenn es schon darum geht C&R zu unterbinden.


 Aber es geht ja nicht darum recht zu behalten, wichtiger ist aufzuzeigen das eine solche Kleinigkeit mal eben reihenweise mächtigere Probleme aufwerfen kann.
 Vielleicht wird ja dem Einen oder Anderen doch klar was so eine kleine Klausel alles nach sich zieht.

 Ich für meinen Teil würde so einen Vertrag nicht unterzeichnen oder vorher zurücktreten.
 So eine Raubbau und Blödsinn darf man nicht mittragen und so auch noch unterstützen.
 Schon weil es weder der Hege , dem Angeln, noch dem Naturschutzgedanken und auch nicht dem Tierschutz dient.
 Es fördert halt ein völlig sinnloses Schlachtfest, tötet jede Eigenverantwortung und bringt Angler in Situationen  wo sie gar nicht mehr richtig handeln können.

 Es dient lediglich dem Gefühl, etwas für den Tierschutz gemacht zu haben und sichert so vielleicht einzelne Entscheidungsträger ab.

 Wer weiß, vielleicht habt Ihr ja recht und das betrifft mich ja schon bald.
 Dann werde ich viel mehr Zeit zum Angeln haben.
 Vielleicht versuche ich so einen Schwachsinn dann aber auch über den Naturschutz zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So wird es in Lehrgängen für Aufseher durch LFV-Mitarbeiter gelehrt.
> Bitte um Klärung, wenn jemand da näher bewandert ist; interessiert mich.



Fischwilderei liegt immer dann vor, wenn am gefangenen Fisch zuvor keine Eigentumsrechte bestanden.
 Das ist meist in Fließgewässern der Fall. Hier verliert man z.B. bei Besatz das Eigentumsrecht am Fisch, weil der ja z.B. durchaus in einen Flussabschnitt ziehen kann, wo ein anderer Verein die Fischereirechte hält.

 Aber auch bei stehenden Gewässern kann das der Fall sein, meist wenn eine Verbindung zu einem Fließgewässer besteht. Paradebeispiele sind hier Altarme oder Baggerseen mit Verbindung zu einem Fluss.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Als Fischwilderei gilt in diesem Fall jede Tätigkeit, die vom Erlaubnisschein nicht gedeckt ist. Beispiele: Ich habe 2 Ruten frei, angle aber mit drei. Für die dritte Rute habe ich keine Erlaubnis= Fischwilderei. Ich angle in der Fliegenstrecke mit Wurm= Fischwilderei. Ich nehme einen untermaßigen Zander mit, bei Anzeige= Fischwilderei, ohne Anzeige=OW gem LFischVO (staatliche Mindestmaße)
> 
> Der Erlaubnisschein schreibt ein Wels-Entnahmegebot vor, Zurücksetzen ist ein Verstoß gegen eine wichtige Bestimmung der Erlaubnis.
> 
> ...



Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt, der bedingt, dass keine Berechtigung zum Fischen am jeweiligen Gewässer besteht. Ein Verstoß gegen Entnahmepflicht kann bei vorliegendem Erlaubnisschein nicht zur Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei führen.

 Die Definition kann man auch gern hier nachlesen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/293.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nein.
Steht doch klar da, das fischen reicht, es braucht nicht die Aneignung.

Die ist zusätzlich, aber nicht zwingend, das fischen reicht:


> Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts
> 
> 1.	fischt *oder*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Steht doch klar da, das fischen reicht, es braucht nicht die Aneignung.
> 
> Die ist zusätzlich, aber nicht zwingend, das fischen reicht:



Fischen unter Verletzung fremder Fischereirechte reicht zum Tatbestand der Fischwilderei. Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ist aber keine Verletzung des Fischereirechts, da es nicht direkt im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischfang selbst steht. Es hat nichts mit Aneignung oder Aneignungsversuch zu tun.

Einfaches Beispiel: Ich kaufe mir einen Erlaubnisschein für einen See und setze dort unberechtigt Waller ein. Trotzdem kann man mich nicht wegen Fischwilderei verurteilen, sondern muss andere Straftatbestände anführen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ist aber keine Verletzung des Fischereirechts, da es nicht direkt im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischfang selbst steht.



Nicht ?  Ist Dir der Fisch, den Du zurücksetzt, zugeflogen?
Oder hast Du ihn durch Fischfang in die Hand bekommen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches ist aber keine Verletzung des Fischereirechts, da es nicht direkt im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischfang selbst steht. Es hat nichts mit Aneignung oder Aneignungsversuch zu tun.



ja, ne, is klar....

Du verletzt das Fischereirecht schon, wenn Du gegen die Punkte auf dem Erlaubnisschein verstösst - hier schon von Anwälten ausgeführt (bzw. gerade von Ralle...), seis drum...

Mein Angebot, Deine ""juristischen"" Ansichten" überprüfen zu lassen, indem ich Dich beim zurücksetzen eines nicht geschonten Fisches in Bayern (in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern) filme und dann anzeige (alles mit Deinem Einverständnis) steht natürlich immer noch..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht ? Ist Dir der Fisch, den Du zurücksetzt, zugeflogen?
> Oder hast Du ihn durch Fischfang in die Hand bekommen ?



Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt. Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze, hat das aber weder mit Aneignung noch mit einem Aneignungsversuch zu tun.

 Der Fischereirechteinhaber kann mir den Angelschein entziehen, mich wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen usw., aber nicht wegen Wilderei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Angebot, Deine "juristischen Ansichten" überprüfen zu lassen, indem ich Dich beim zurücksetzen eines nicht geschonten Fisches in Bayern (in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern) filme und dann anzeige (alles mit Deinem Einverständnis) steht natürlich immer noch..


 
 Jetzt driftest du etwas vom Thema ab. Wir diskutieren gerade, ob das Zurücksetzen Fischwilderei ist und nicht, ob es in Bayern gegen das Fischereigesetz verstößt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt.


 
 Was ist denn ein Aneignungsdelikt????#d

 Fischwilderei heißt, dass unabhängig vom Erfolg, bereits der Versuch (einen Fisch ohne Erlaubnis zu fangen) strafbar ist. Fertig!

 Zurücksetzen ist nicht strafbar, nur dass Du den Fisch vorher gefangen hast... Das kann höchstens gegen die Hegevorschrift verstoßen (wenn Du ihn vom Fischmann mitgebracht hast)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt driftest du etwas vom Thema ab. Wir diskutieren gerade, ob das Zurücksetzen Fischwilderei ist und nicht, ob es in Bayern gegen das Fischereigesetz verstößt.


jaaa, neee, is klar....................
:g:g:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt. Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze, hat das aber weder mit Aneignung noch mit einem Aneignungsversuch zu tun.
> 
> Der Fischereirechteinhaber kann mir den Angelschein entziehen, mich wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen usw., aber nicht wegen Wilderei.



Wenn Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt, musst Du ihn Dir zuvor angeeignet haben, heißt die unmittelbare Gewalt über das Tier haben.Der Erlaubnisschein regelt, wie Du mit angeeigneten Fischen zu verfahren hast. Verstößt Du dagegen, verstößt Du gegen fremdes Fischereirecht = Fischwilderei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Aneignungsdelikt????#d



 Guckst du z.B. hier:
http://www.krim.unibe.ch/unibe/rech...7018/files7020/01bAneignungsdelikteHZ_ger.pdf



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fischwilderei heißt, dass unabhängig vom Erfolg, bereits der Versuch (einen Fisch ohne Erlaubnis zu fangen) strafbar ist. Fertig!


 
 Sag ich doch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt, musst Du ihn Dir zuvor angeeignet haben, heißt die unmittelbare Gewalt über das Tier haben.Der Erlaubnisschein regelt, wie Du mit angeeigneten Fischen zu verfahren hast. Verstößt Du dagegen, verstößt Du gegen fremdes Fischereirecht = Fischwilderei.



Ich geb's auf. Jungs, informiert euch. Und jetzt gehe ich ins Bett.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Schweizer Gesetzeswerke für teutonobürokratische Punkte heranziehen?
Jaaa, neee, is klar............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jaaa, neee, is klar....................
> :g:g:g



Ich habe dir doch schon einige Male erklärt, dass ich nicht provozieren werde. Trotzdem werde ich auch dieses Jahr sicher Fische zurücksetzen. Und das mache ich nicht heimlich, weil ich gut belegen kann, dass dies Zufallsfänge sind. Bei Karpfen im Karpfenteich wird das schwerer ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweizer Gesetzeswerke für teutonobürokratische Punkte heranziehen?
> Jaaa, neee, is klar............



Hier ging's um die Begriffserklärung. Wenn dir der Begriff Aneignungsdelikt zu schweizerisch ist, verspreche ich dir, den im Board nieeee wieeeeder zu verwenden. Ich lese mir halt gelegentlich so was durch.

 Ich glaube, es wird Zeit, dass es Frühling wird. Ihr bekommt so langsam alle den Winterkoller .:m


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

in zehn jahren sitze ich wieder schwarz mit der handleine am wasser, voll illegal und werde wohl wegen angeratener "eigensicherung" nicht erwischt.
dann weiß ich wenigstens bescheid.

angeln wird ja immer mehr selbst für gewissenhafte angler zum juristischen roulette.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Es reicht doch schon, wenn man wg. Zurücksetzen von etwas offiziell Abzuschlagendem "nur" seine Karte vom Bewirtschafter entzogen bekommt, auf dessen Blacklist landet (bei großem Pech auch noch durch "Mundfunk" auf denen anderer Bewirtschafter) und dazu noch ne lange Gewässersperre erhält (die je nach örtlicher Stierheit dann durchaus einige Jahre betragen kann).

Eventuell hat sichs dann bereits ohne Rumgerichteln ebenfalls ganz ausgeangelt, wenn ansonsten z. B. aus finanziellen und/oder zeitlichen Gründen keine großartige Ausweichmöglichkeit besteht und der betroffene Angler sozusagen auf das Gewässer angewiesen ist. 

Nicht jeder kann dann mal alternativ schnell ins Ausland fahren oder regelmäßig längere Inlandstrips unternehmen. Oder wohnt in einem dreiviertelsschwedischen Wasserparadies, in dem kurzerhand stressfrei gewechselt werden kann.

Da sind Kartenentzug und Gewässersperre dann schon ganz ohne Gerichtsverfahren usw. mies genug.

Aus diesem Grund kommen IMO viele Leute einem Entnahmegebot nach, obwohl sie darauf eigentlich gar keinen Bock haben.

Einfach, weil sie Angst haben, ihre Ruten für sehr lange Zeit gar nicht mehr anfassen zu können.

Das ist natürlich keinesfalls schön, aber IMO komplett verständlich. Insbesondere, wenn einem Angeln wichtig ist bzw. einen wesentlichen Teil der eigenen Freizeit/Erholung darstellt.

Und dann evtl. auch noch - bei Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ne extrem hohe Vereins-Aufnahmegebühr nach sehr langer Wartelistenzeit (z. T. auch mehrere Jahre) flöten geht usw. 

Da überlegt man es sich neunmal, ob man dann aus idealistischen Gründen u. U. EUR 1000 Aufnahmegebühr plus bis zu EUR 300 separate Kartengebühr plus bis zu EUR 200 Jahresbeitrag in den Sand setzt.

Denn entweder macht man das Spiel dann mit und fühlt sich dabei unwohl - oder man bleibt idealistisch einwandfrei, bleibt da ganz weg und mottet sein Tackle komplett ein.

Eine andere Wahl besteht da je nach individueller Situation einfach nicht, wenn man seine Karte und n Haufen Zusatzkohle nicht für lange Zeit riskieren will.

Insbesondere in Gegenden, in denen Gewässer nicht auf Bäumen wachsen und man gezwungen ist, das zu nehmen, was da ist. Und sei es noch so übel.

Das ist sozusagen Erpressung, aber halt nunmal so. Wer das Wasser hat, hat die Macht. Ob man sich auf den Kopf stellt oder nicht.

Ich will Entnahmegebote keinesfalls verteidigen (ich find die selbst vollkommen blödsinnig) - nur darstellen, warum Leute diesen nachkommen, obwohl sie eigentlich nix davon halten.

Denn wenns ans "überhaupt noch angeln" geht, kommt eben der Knüppel aus dem Sack. Einfach, weil Qual durch keine Wahl, wenn einem Casting im Garten keinen Harten macht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Aneignungsdelikt????#d




Für die Erbsenzähler hier nennen wir es ganz korrekt Zueignungsdelikt, wahlweise auch unter dem Begriff "Zueignungsabsicht" zu googlen, daß dürfte dann einige Fragen beantworten...#h


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

.. und im §293 StGB ist die Zueignung nur einer von mehreren Aspekten.
Fischen unter Verletzung des fremden Fischereirechts ist hierbei relevant.


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

[zynismus]
*Abknüppelgebot?*

ich sehe da keine einschränkung für angler. 
man angelt, man fängt, man haut auf'n kopp wie vorgeschrieben, zuhause geht die unerwünschte entnahme in die tonne oder unterwegs schon ausm fenster in den straßengraben.

dem angeln wird also nix in den weg gelegt.

was wollen wir mehr? 


 etwa einen reicheren fischbestand erhalten mit sinnvoller altersstruktur?


 etwa kein (fisch)leben ohne 'vernünftigen' beenden?
oder etwa ...
als mensch, dem angeln etwas besonderes gibt, hab ich da keine einwände - außer, dass ich eben ein bisschen unter druck gerate die zeit zu nutzen , bis angeln mangels fisch langweiliger ist als ikebana.


die verbanditen & andere haben es also geschafft: ich muss mich tierschützend gegen die berufs-tierschützer wenden. 



ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wo unten und oben ist, ich wollte doch einfach nur angeln...

[/zynismus]


----------



## Sneep (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt. Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze, hat das aber weder mit Aneignung noch mit einem Aneignungsversuch zu tun.
> 
> Der Fischereirechteinhaber kann mir den Angelschein entziehen, mich wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen usw., aber nicht wegen Wilderei.




Hallo,
ich kann es gerne wiederholen. 

Es gibt 2 §§ zur Fischwilderei.
293 für Leute die ohne Erlaubnisschein fischen und den § 294 für Leute mit Fischereischein, die aber Sachen anstellen, die gegen die Bestimmungen der Erlaubnis verstoßen.

Diskutiert wird der § 293, der aber hier gar nicht greift, weil die betroffenen Angler wohl nicht ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln. Wenn, dann bitte den richtigen § diskutieren.

Oder hier mal nachlesen. Das ist für Gerichte immer noch maßgeblich

http://www.bekos-anglerforum.de/newboard/discus/messages/816/1810.html

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Jose schrieb:


> [zynismus]
> *Abknüppelgebot?*
> 
> ich sehe da keine einschränkung für angler.
> ...


 
+#q+#t+:c=#6:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

§ 293
Fischwilderei:

"Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts

1. fischt oder 
2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten *zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört, * wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

Von zurücksetzen steht da nichts. Zurücksetzen ist weder "zueignen, beschädigen noch zerstören", sondern eher das Gegenteil davon.

Weitermachen!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Das Kammergericht Berlin hat mit Urteil vom 16.2.1932-S 14/32-(JW 32, 1589) den Begriff der Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts klar gestellt: 
Unberechtigt fischt auch derjenige, der den Umfang oder den Inhalt des ihm eingeräumten Fischereirechts überschreitet = Fischwilderei (nicht geschlossene Gewässer)..

Wird die Ausübung des Fischereirechts nicht im vollen Umfang übertragen (ist ein Erlaubnisschein nie, das ist nur ein privatrechtlicher Vertrag), so ist das Fischen auch nur in den Grenzen des übertragenen Umfanges des Rechts berechtigt und darüber hinaus unberechtigt - ergo Fischwilderei...
 OLG Zweibrücken, Beschluß vom 2.12.1991 - 1 Ss 65/91 -(NSTE Nr. 1 zu § 293 StGB). 
Ebenso Tröndle, StGB, 48. Aufl. 1997, § 293 Rn. 4; Schönke/Schröder, StGB, 25. Aufl. 1997, Rn 9; Leibziger Kommentar, StGB, 10. Aufl. 1988, § 293 Rn 3 ff. 

*Entscheidend für die Frage der rechtlichen Beurteilung des Tathandelns ist nämlich einfach, was genau erlaubt oder verboten worden ist.*
Steht also in dem Fall auf dem Erlaubnisschein, dass alle nicht geschonten Arten raus müssen, so ist zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Arten Fischwilderei (sofern es sich nicht um ein geschlossenes Gewässer handelt)..

Ebenso wäre das z. B., wenn auf der Karte steht, dass man nur mit Pose angeln darf, und man wird beim Grundangeln erwischt - ganz unabhängig vom evtl. Fangerfolg..

Stehts nicht drauf auf Karrte/Erlaubnisschein, obwohl es im Pachtvertrag festgeschrieben wurde:
Kein Problem für den Angler, nur für Pächter...

Stehts drauf:
Problem für Angler - Fischwilderei


Aber ihr wisst das sicher eh alle besser, dass das nicht stimmt und der Angler da ganz alleine mit der ihm eigenen Macht locker alles aushebeln kann und vor jedem Gericht dafür noch Recht kriegt....

macht nur.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> § 293
> Fischwilderei:
> 
> "Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts
> ...



Selektive Wahrnehmung hilft zwar, den eigenen Standpunkt zu verteidigen, schützt jedoch nicht vor Strafe.

Lies einfach den ersten Absatz nochmal.

_"Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts

1. fischt...._

Hältst Du Dich nicht an die Regeln, verletzt Du fremdes Fischereirecht = Fischwilderei


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Kammergericht Berlin hat mit Urteil vom 16.2.1932-S 14/32-(JW 32, 1589) den Begriff der Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts klar gestellt:
> Unberechtigt fischt auch derjenige, der den Umfang oder den Inhalt des ihm eingeräumten Fischereirechts überschreitet = Fischwilderei (nicht geschlossene Gewässer)..




Genau.#6

Und weiter unten im Text sind die damit gemeinten Überschreitungen sogar aufgelistet.
Zu viele Fische entnomme, mit zu vielen Ruten geangelt, mit Senke/Reuse obwohl verboten, untermaßige Fische entnommen usw......

Alles Handlungen die auf ein Zueignungsdelikt hinauslaufen, wie es im Gesetz untersagt ist!

_


Terence Drill schrieb:



			§ 293
§ 293 Fischwilderei:

"Wer unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts oder Fischereiausübungsrechts

1. fischt oder 
2. eine Sache, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten *zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört, * wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Nichts davon hat aber mit dem Zurücksetzen eines Fisches zu tun! Das ist das Gegenteil von Zueignung und ist nicht gesetzlich untersagt.

Kann also höchstens als Verstoß gegen die Gewässerordnung, mit Angelscheinentzug vom Pächter/Besitzer geahndet werden!


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ Thomas:

Das heißt also quasi:

Der Bewirtschafter hat sozusagen immer Recht - und sei das Verlangte auf der Karte auch rational betrachtet höchst bis extrem seltsam bzw. kaum nachvollziehbar.

Der Angler kann dagegen nix tun, weil der Bewirtschafter legitimiert ist, nach eigenem Gutdünken Regeln aufzustellen.

Im Endgebnis: Entweder Klappe halten und befolgen oder gleich ganz wegbleiben, wenns einem nicht passt.

--> Bewirtschafter Chefe, Angler nix bzw. allerunterstes Glied der Nahrungs- bzw. Befehlskette. 

Und auch quasi null Chance, dagegen zu klagen etc. Eben weil der Bewirtschafter immer Recht hat und sinnvoll ist, was der Bewirtschafter sinnvoll findet. Weil ihm das Sinnvoll-Finden offiziell übertragen wurde.

Höchst garstiger Gängelungsfreibrief, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Deucht mir sehr unspaßig, sich dagegen gerichtlich wehren zu wollen... da wirds wohl einfach heißen: Der Bewirtschafter wird schon genau wissen, warum er was vom Angler verlangt. Aus die Maus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Kann also höchstens als Verstoß gegen die Gewässerordnung,


Genau das ist Fischwilderei in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern, wenn auf der Karte stehenden Anordnungen zuwider gehandelt wird...



> Und weiter unten im Text sind die damit gemeinten Überschreitungen sogar aufgelistet


Das sind Beispiele und keine Auflistung - da steht auch das:
Ebenso wäre das z. B., wenn auf der Karte steht, dass man nur mit Pose angeln darf, und man wird beim Grundangeln erwischt..

Aber Du weisst das schon besser, mach ruhig..



> Im Endgebnis: Entweder Klappe halten und befolgen oder gleich ganz wegbleiben, wenns einem nicht passt.
> 
> --> Bewirtschafter Chefe, Angler nix bzw. allerunterstes Glied der Nahrungs- bzw. Befehlskette.


Jepp, so isses....

Und gegen den Pachtvertrag, wenn er so unterschrieben würde, kann der Angler auch nix machen, da rechtlich nicht betroffen, das ist Sache zwischen Verpächter, Pächter und Behörden.

Sind halt rechtlich zwei Paar Stiefel, Tierschutz und ein  privatrechtlicher, immer eingeschränkter Vertrag, der Dir im Rahmen der Erlaubnis/Vertrages das Angeln erlaubt....


Du kriegst auch Schwierigkeiten, wenn Du aus "Tierschutzgründen" mit dem Auto nem Reh ausweichst auf den Gehweg fährst dafür (und evtl. noch nen Fußgänger erwischst..)..

Trotz "Tierschutz" darfste eben NICHT übern Gehweg brettern..


----------



## GandRalf (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Moin auch,

Kurze Ergänzungsfrage.

Kann denn der Pächter oder der Verpächter die Art und den Umfang der "Hege" selber bestimmen (solange er nicht geltende Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße heruntersetzt).
-Also bestimmen welche Fischarten geschützt werden oder nicht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das heißt also quasi:
> 
> Der Bewirtschafter hat sozusagen immer Recht - und sei das Verlangte auf der Karte auch rational betrachtet höchst bis extrem seltsam bzw. kaum nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...



Natürlich hat man Chancen. Man kann den Klageweg beschreiten. Vermutlich vergeblich, aber immerhin.

Man kann auch seinem Vereinsvorstand Druck machen, sich gegen solche Pachtvorgaben zu wehren. Denn der Pächter hat durchaus gute Chancen, sich gegen einen solchen Passus zu wehren. 
Macht aber keiner, Druck ausüben meine ich, weil alle ja nur angeln wollen. Und der Pächter muss ja, wenn er sich wehrt, bei der nächsten Pachtvergabe mit Schwierigkeiten rechnen. Da bastelt man sich lieber seine höchstpersönliche juristische Enklave und angelt wie man es für richtig hält. Eine mehr oder weniger lange Zeit jedenfalls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Kann denn der Pächter oder der Verpächter die Art und den Umfang der "Hege" selber bestimmen (solange er nicht geltende Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße heruntersetzt).
> -Also bestimmen welche Fischarten geschützt werden oder nicht?


Das wiederum kommt aufs jeweilige Landesrecht an und den Umfang des übertragenen Fischereirechtes...
In manchen Ländern wird dem Bewirtschafter grundsätzlich die Kompetenz (in unterschiedlichen Rahmen) zugestanden, in anderen wiederum braucht man dazu Genehmigungen von Fischereibehörden oder Naturschutzbehörden für die einzelne Maßnahme (auch dagegen könnte man im Einzelfall immer rechtlich vorgehen, wenn  was untersagt wird - wenn man sich Erfolg davon verspricht, die bei ihm zuständigen Behörden zu verärgern, damit die zukünftig an Deinem Gewässer auf alles gaaanz genau aufpassen - und wenn man genügend Zeit und Geld hat für Prozesse gegen Behörden...).

Einfach mal machen wie man lustig ist, ist nicht - das ist gerade das Problem in Mittelfranken, wo Behörden praktisch keine über das gesetzliche hinausgehende Schonmaße/Schonzeiten mehr erlauben, was bei in Bayern gleichzeitig geltendem Abknüppelgebot dann dazu führt, dass z. B. von Bewirtschaftern bestimmte Köder oder Methoden verboten werden, um wenigstens ein paar Fische zu retten (betrifft meist Räuber)..

Frag dazu mal Ossipeter hier im Forum, da im Vereinsvorstand, im Regionalverband, dazu Fischzüchter, wenn Du jemand mal richtig kotzen hören willst..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Kurze Ergänzungsfrage.
> 
> ...



Jein. Er kann über den Hegeplan auch gesetzlich nicht geschützte Arten unter Schutz stellen, oder Mindestmaße heraufsetzen, wenn er das hegerisch begründen kann. Da muss die Behörde allerdings zustimmen.
Was die Regeln für die Ausübung des Fischereirechtes Dritter angeht, kann er jedoch auch eigenständig eingrenzende Regeln festlegen, z.B. Fangbeschränkungen oder eben eine Entnahmepflicht. Er muss halt im Streitfall belegen können, dass solche Maßnahmen für die Hege seines Gewässers notwendig sind.


----------



## GandRalf (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Auf die Sache mit den Nachweis der Notwendigkeit und die Genehmigungspflicht wollte ich hinaus.

-Also keine Möglichkeit (z.B.) ein gesteuertes C&R einzuführen...|rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Man kann auch seinem Vereinsvorstand Druck machen, sich gegen solche  Pachtvorgaben zu wehren. Denn der Pächter hat durchaus gute Chancen,  sich gegen einen solchen Passus zu wehren.
> Macht aber keiner, Druck ausüben meine ich, weil alle ja nur angeln  wollen. Und der Pächter muss ja, wenn er sich wehrt, bei der nächsten  Pachtvergabe mit Schwierigkeiten rechnen. Da bastelt man sich lieber  seine höchstpersönliche juristische Enklave und angelt wie man es für  richtig hält. Eine mehr oder weniger lange Zeit jedenfalls.


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht - nur als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied und freier Kartenkäufer ist da halt wohl nicht sonderlich was mit Druck machen...

Höchstens mit Kartenkauf-Boykott - was aber wie gesagt dann je nach regionaler und persönlicher Situation u. U. Kompletteinstellen des eigenen Angelns bedeutet, wenn man ansonsten keine Ausweichmöglichkeit hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Fischwilderei ist ein Aneignungsdelikt*, *der bedingt, dass keine Berechtigung zum Fischen am jeweiligen Gewässer besteht.* *Ein Verstoß gegen Entnahmepflicht kann bei vorliegendem Erlaubnisschein nicht zur Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei führen.*
> 
> Die Definition kann man auch gern hier nachlesen:
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/293.html



Vollkommen richtig.

ergänzend hierbei, dass die Fangmittel berechtigt sind, sowie keine geschützten / geschonten Arten dem Aneignungs*willen* unterliegen bzw. *schon gefangen* wurden.

Bspw: Angeln mit gültiger Gewässererlaubnis+gültigen Fangmitteln aber im Laichschongebiet.

@Sneep : ich halte Deine Ansicht in diesem Punkt für nicht nachvollziehbar.

Bitte einen entsprechendes Urteil verlinken.

R.S.

P.S: Diebstahl liegt in Privatgewässern vor.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo




GandRalf schrieb:


> -Also keine Möglichkeit (z.B.) ein gesteuertes C&R einzuführen




Genau diesen Versuch haben in Bayern Vereine unternommen. Mit der Konsequenz, dass sich die Behörden verarscht gefühlt haben und das bis dahin vorhandene Recht der Vereine, Schonbestimmungen selbstständig zu erhöhen, aufgehoben wurde. Seither braucht es die ausdrückliche Genehmigung.


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Kurze Ergänzungsfrage.
> 
> ...




Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass Gesetze nur das Minimum begrenzen.
Heisst verschlimmern ist immer möglich oder auch verbessern. (je nach Blickwinkel)
Heisst, der Betreiber eines Gewässers darf sicherlich die Mindestmaße herauf setzen. Er darf die gestzlichen Mindestmaße aber nicht unterschreiten.

oder anderes Beipiel: Im gesetz wird ein min. Urlaub für jeden Arbeitnehmer vorgeschrieben. Dieser darf natürlich vom Arbeitgeber herauf gesetzt werden, aber nicht unterschritten werden.
Genauso gut dürfen Schonzeiten heraufgesetzt werden.

Ausweitung von Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten ist in unseren Gewässern mittlerweile auch schon die Regel.
Man darf halt Gewässer spezifisch Regeln.

Sorry, ralle hat es schon beantwortet.
Wobei ich die Behörden als nicht allzu grosses Problem sehe.
Man ist eigentlich immer gerne bereit Sanktionen gegen Angler auszuweiten...Verbesserung für den Tierschutz.
Ich kenne kaum ein Gewässer in Ruhrgebietsnähe welches strikt nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften geregelt sind. Meistens sind min. Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ausgeweitet.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man Chancen. Man kann den Klageweg beschreiten. Vermutlich vergeblich, aber immerhin.
> 
> Man kann auch seinem Vereinsvorstand Druck machen, sich gegen solche Pachtvorgaben zu wehren. Denn der Pächter hat durchaus gute Chancen, sich gegen einen solchen Passus zu wehren.
> Macht aber keiner, Druck ausüben meine ich, weil alle ja nur angeln wollen. Und der Pächter muss ja, wenn er sich wehrt, bei der nächsten Pachtvergabe mit Schwierigkeiten rechnen. Da bastelt man sich lieber seine höchstpersönliche juristische Enklave und angelt wie man es für richtig hält. Eine mehr oder weniger lange Zeit jedenfalls.



Man kann vieles in Deutschland.  

Nur sollte man bedenken, das diverse Klagen knapp nen Jahr brauchen um vor Gericht zu kommen.
Und auch eine Menge Geld kosten können.
Der Staat wird eher kein öffentliches Interesse daran haben, somit wird man privat Klagen müssen.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wenn man diesen Trööt verfolgt, kommt man zum Schluss, dass das Angeln überhaupt keine Gegnerschaft von außen benötigt. Die Angler sind sich selbst genug in der gegenseitigen Zerfleischung.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Auf die Sache mit den Nachweis der Notwendigkeit und die Genehmigungspflicht wollte ich hinaus.
> 
> -Also keine Möglichkeit (z.B.) ein gesteuertes C&R einzuführen...|rolleyes



Warum nicht? 
Versucht es doch mit einem Entnahmefenster.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man diesen Trööt verfolgt, kommt man zum Schluss, dass das Angeln überhaupt keine Gegnerschaft von außen benötigt. Die Angler sind sich selbst genug in der gegenseitigen Zerfleischung.



Ich finde es nicht sooo schlimm. Eher interessant. 
Trotz Fischereiprüfung weiss offenbar keiner so richtig bescheid. 

Sind halt unterschiedliche Rechtsauffasungen.

Könnte spannend vor Gericht sein.  :g


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Nicht jeder kann dann mal alternativ schnell ins Ausland fahren oder regelmäßig längere Inlandstrips unternehmen. Oder wohnt in einem dreiviertelsschwedischen Wasserparadies, in dem kurzerhand stressfrei gewechselt werden kann.#6
> 
> Und man denke an die Jugend.|uhoh:


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> PirschHirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > :vik:
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Februar 2015)

Sneep:


> Es gibt 2 §§ zur Fischwilderei.
> 293 für Leute die ohne Erlaubnisschein fischen und den § 294 für Leute  mit Fischereischein, die aber Sachen anstellen, die gegen die  Bestimmungen der Erlaubnis verstoßen.
> 
> Diskutiert wird der § 293, der aber hier gar nicht greift, weil die  betroffenen Angler wohl nicht ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln. Wenn, dann  bitte den richtigen § diskutieren.



Du hast mich  verloren. §294 StGB ist eine Ergänzung von § 292 StGB Abs. 1 und des  §293 StGB (Jagd-/Fischwilderei) und beschreibt das die Tat nur auf  Antrag des Verletzten erfolgt (deswegen bezeichnet man §293 StGB in  Verbindung mit §294 StGB als sog. Antragsdelikt).
Natürlich greift in  unserem besprochenem Fall § 293 Absatz 1 in Verbindung mit  §294, da  der Täter über ein beschränktes Fischereiausübungsrecht verfügt und der  Geschädigte Antrag stellen muss.
Die offene Frage war, ob die Handlung des Zurücksetzens eines Fisches noch im Geltungsbereich des Fischfangs zu sehen ist. (Rein subjektiv würde ich schreiben ja, müsste aber genau untersucht werden.)


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann es gerne wiederholen.
> 
> Es gibt 2 §§ zur Fischwilderei.
> ...





Nochwas:

"gegen die Bestimmungen der Erlaubnis verstossen"

*Steht bspw. auf der Erlaubniskarte/der Gewässerordnung:
*
Es dürfen keine Würmer/Madendosen in den üblichen Plastikverpackungen mitgeführt werden

Liegt dann auch "Fischwilderei" vor, wenn man dem zuwider handelt? 

Und kommt mir nicht mit "Verhältnismäßigkeit".

Fischwilderei ist ein Straf*tat*bestand und nicht abwägbar.

Entweder sie liegt vor - oder eben nicht.
Und da bleibt ein selektives Zurücksetzen vollkommen außen vor.


R.S.

P.S: m.M. nach


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Sneep:
> 
> 
> Du hast mich  verloren. §294 StGB ist eine Ergänzung von § 292 StGB Abs. 1 und des  §293 StGB (Jagd-/Fischwilderei) und beschreibt das die Tat nur auf  Antrag des Verletzten erfolgt (deswegen bezeichnet man §293 StGB in  Verbindung mit §294 StGB als sog. Antragsdelikt).
> ...



Und genau so ist es! 

§ 294 StGB normiert nicht etwa einen selbständigen Straftatbestand, sondern bestimmt nur unter welchen Voraussetungen ein Strafantrag für eine Verfolgung einer Tat nach § 293 StGB erforderlich ist. Bei vorliegender Fischereiberechtigung ist ein Antrag daher erforderlich. 


Und ich subsumiere das Zurücksetzen eines beim Angeln gefangenen Fisches unter die 1. Handlungsalternative "fischt" des § 293 StGB. 
Nicht anders ist dieser Vorgang in einer Betrachtung des natürlichen Geschehensablaufes zu werten. Insbesondere dann, wenn man danach weiterfischt.  
Alles andere stellt eine unnatürliches Zerstückelung des von gewisser Dauer geprägten Vorganges des Fischens dar. 

Es bedarf also für die Annahme des § 293 StGB in diesem Falle nicht einer Zueignung.

Und noch etwas: Erfolgt kein Antrag, schützt einen das nicht etwa vor weiterer Strafverfolgung. In diesem Falle kann dann nach TierschutzG geahndet werden, natürlich nur, soweit man die dortigen Voraussetzungen bejaht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man diesen Trööt verfolgt, kommt man zum Schluss, dass das Angeln überhaupt keine Gegnerschaft von außen benötigt. Die Angler sind sich selbst genug in der gegenseitigen Zerfleischung.



Das "zerfleischen" ist gar nicht das Problem.

Problem ist, dass manche sich ihre eigene Rechtsauslegung zusammenbasteln und daraus das Fazit ziehen, das alles gar nicht so schlimm ist.

Das führt dann dazu, dass wenn jemand aus der eh´lethargischen Masse sich mal ansatzweise mit dem Thema beschäftigt, die Schultern zuckt und mit "na dann" die Sache zu den Akten legt.

Und währenddessen ernährt sich das deutsche Gutmenschentum vom geschenlassen selbst absurdester Vorschriften, wie dieser Entnahmepflicht.

Als ob das Pfeifen im Wald den Vergewaltiger abschrecken würde.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Das Problem ist, das Jemand der versucht etwas über das Abknüppeln lesen möchte nun Seitenweise etwas zur rechtlichen Betrachtung des Schwarzfischens findet.
 Also liest man das  dann auch nicht weiter.


 Es ist doch eigentlich klar das er sich dann an das Gebot halten muss,  auch wenn das manch einer noch nicht wahrhaben möchte.
 Ob er nun Wilderer, Tierquäler, Dieb ist oder lediglich Vertragsbruch begeht, immer handelt er sich größere Probleme ein.
 Das er dann dort wohl nicht mehr angeln wird, ist wohl auch klar.
 Ihr verzettelt euch.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

So ischs......


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo, ich weiß das Thema ist abgeschlossen, habe da aber noch einige Fragezeichen:
1.       Fisch die in einem See sind, sind nicht herrenlos nach BGB 960? Wem gehören diesen dann?
2.       Diebstahl  bei der Fischerei?
  Danke vorab


----------



## Justsu (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

...hab mir den ganzen Thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen, insofern schonmal sorry falls es schon jemand anderem aufgefallen ist...

Ich lese da die ganze Zeit nur was von "massigen" Fischen!? Da ist der Spielraum doch aber groß genug, würde ich sagen... Im Zweifelsfall würde ich sagen: "Wieso, der 30 pfündige Karpfen, den ich gerade zurück gesetzt habe war doch nicht massig! So richtig massige Karpfen haben MINDESTENS 50 Pfund!" oder "Der Hecht eben? Der war überhaupt nicht massig, höchstens sechs Pfund auf 80cm, das ist doch dürr!"

Jaja, die Stoplersteine der deutschen Sprache liegen auch manchem Bürokraten im Weg... ganz anders tellte sich die Sachlage natürlich dar, wenn dort etwas von ma*ß*igen Fischen stünde...|rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß das Thema ist abgeschlossen, habe da aber noch einige Fragezeichen:
> 1. Fisch die in einem See sind, sind nicht herrenlos nach BGB 960? Wem gehören diesen dann?
> 2. Diebstahl bei der Fischerei?
> Danke vorab



 Das Fangen ist ein Prozess der Aneignung, es Ergibt das Recht der Aneignung, wenn sie halt ungeschützt sind. 
 (*Wird das Recht aber zur Pflicht*, ist ein Zurücksetzen vielleicht eher ein Besatz. Mit Fischen die dem Fänger ja dann gehören, ohne das der Fänger das Recht hat, Besatz aus zu bringen)

 Ist so ähnlich wie bei der Luft, sie gehört allen und wird durch Gesetze geschützt, füllt man sie aber in Flaschen, wird es zum Eigentum.

 In der Fischzucht (nicht in der Fischerei) ist es anders, da sind die Fische ja schon Eigentum, da gelten dann auch die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße nicht.
 Man wird also unterscheiden müssen ob es ein See oder ein zur Aufzucht  fischwirtschaftlich bewirtschafteter Teich ist.


 Allgemein gilt aber das man bei einfachen Gewässern beim Besatz, seine Eigentumsrechte an den Besatzfischen verliert.
 Das ist bitter, weil man bei Fischsterben halt eher Nutzungsausfall einklagen könnte, denn die toten Fische gehören einem ja noch nicht.
 Den Schaden hat  eher die Allgemeinheit. Nicht unbedingt der Pächter, der  dann für die Hege Besatz einbringen muss.
 Oft versucht man deshalb einen Vergleich zu finden.

 Aber wie das in den Bundesländern im Detail geregelt ist, wird sicher stark abweichen.
 Fischereirecht ist halt Ländersache.|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß das Thema ist abgeschlossen, habe da aber noch einige Fragezeichen:
> 1.       Fisch die in einem See sind, sind nicht herrenlos nach BGB 960? Wem gehören diesen dann?
> 2.       Diebstahl  bei der Fischerei?
> Danke vorab



Fische sind als "wilde Tiere" im Sinne des BGB zu verstehen und damit grundsätzlich herrenlos, solange sie sich in natürlicher Freiheit befinden. §960 Abs.1 Satz 1 BGB

Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos  960 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BGB. Sie stehen im Eigentum des Eigentümers/Pächters des betreffenden Gewässers.


Im ersteren Fall geht es daher um Fischwilderei, im zweiten um Diebstahl.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

*Dumm nur das der Begriff Privatgewässer, nur sehr wenige Gewässer betreffen wird*.

 Das bezieht sich nicht auf das was wir als Privatgewässer betrachten, sondern wohl eher auf Gewässer wo das Fischereirecht nicht voll gilt.
 Also kleinere abgeschlossene Löcher im Wohn und Hausbereich.
 (größere Gartenteiche halt, nicht private Baggerseen)
 Schon klar, das die Fische dann auch als Eigentum betrachtet werden.
 Aber lest es selbst nach:http://www.asv-dalbke.de/Gesetzeskunde_NRW.pdf

 In NRW ist selbst das dann noch auf Max: 0,5 ha begrenzt und alle außer dem Eigentümer brauchen einen Fischereischein.

 Also bleibt es wohl bei den Herrenlosen Fischen. 
 Auch wenn WIR einen Baggersee als Privat und Stehend betrachten,
 betrachtet Ihn das Recht anders.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Habe mal versucht, diesen Thread im Blinkerforum aufzumachen, bin aber sofort rausgeflogen, weil ein Verweis auf ein anderes Forum nicht geht.
Da ich aber ohne Zustimmung von Threadersteller kein CopyPaste machen kann, hat sich das erledigt.

Ich habe den Eindruck, die großen Angelzeitungen haben kein Interesse daran, dieses Fass zu öffnen und sich angelpolitisch zu engagieren. Deswegen schreiben die lieber den 1000ten Bericht, auf welche Kunstköderfarben Hechte im Baggersee beißen, anstatt gegen angelfeindliche Angriffe vorzugehen.
Schade, wir könnten gemeinsam so viel bewegen, es muss nur massenwirksam organisiert werden und das geht nur über entsprechende Medien.

Eine organisierte Demo von 10.000 Anglern in Duisburg gegen das Knüppelgebot (d.h. nicht, dass wir Catch und Release fordern, aber wenigstens gesunden Menschenverstand) würde schon etwas her machen.


----------



## phirania (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wo sollen denn bitte die 10,000 Angler herkommen.?
Wenn es schon bei 30 Anglern,40 verschiedene Meinungen gibt....


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Selbst beim Thema Kormoran, kamen auf der NRW Demo in Düsseldorf kaum mehr als (lass mich Lügen) ~30 Rentner zusammen.

Und beim Thema Kormoran denkt man schon, dass Einigkeit herrscht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst beim Thema Kormoran, kamen auf der NRW Demo in Düsseldorf kaum mehr als (lass mich Lügen) ~30 Rentner zusammen.
> 
> Und beim Thema Kormoran denkt man schon, dass Einigkeit herrscht.



Ich konnte nicht hingehen, ich musste angeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

10000 Organisierte zu einer Demo?
Solange Reglementierungen nicht die eigenen Gewässer betreffen,bekommst du da keine 500 zusammen.

Der gedankl. Tellerrand der Angler ist leider sehr klein geworden,er endet zumeist an der Gewässergrenze und der selbst praktizierten Angelphilosophie..Hauptsache ICH kann fischen,wie ich mag.Was kümmern mich c&d,c&r Sorgen der anderen?

Lieber heimlich "do it in the dark" anstatt offene und laute Solidarität.

Das sich gerade ideologisch begründete Verbote ratzfatz wie ein Virus ausbreiten können und auch werden,vergessen viele dabei.

Diese Reglementierungsseuchen kennen letztendlich keine guten oder bösen Angler.

Schuld daran haben Angler und Verbände gleichermassen,man wiegte sich zu lange in Sicherheit,wird uns schon nicht treffen..zur Not gibts Bauernopfer gegen die ideologische Pest.

Lebender Köfi,Setzkescher,Wettfischer..hmm,Trophäenangler, c&r Bösewichte und Forellenteich Fraktion(siehe S-H) könnte man ja als nächste zum Fraß vorwerfen..

Und nun triffts in DU plötzlich die  c&d Angler..die Sense kreist,vom BV kannste ausser Arxxxtritten nix erwarten(siehe Dr.Spahn).

Der gesunde Menschenverstand,hat da nicht erst seit gestern ausgesetzt.Man hat es  Verbandsseitig verpennt,Zeitgemässe Regelungen anzustreben und die anderen wollten einfach nur angeln.

Und nun werden wir halt  Angelpolitisch von den Dummen regiert,denen wir in der Vergangenheit zu oft nachgegeben haben.

Vergiss die Printmedien,ausser gelegentlichen lauen Lüftchen kommt da nix..die sind auf Anzeigenkunden und teilweiser DAFV Hofberichterstattung angewiesen..ohne Moos nix los.

Tackleindustrie?Hak ab,D ist Angeltechnisch kein wirklicher Wirtschaftsriese,die Studie von Prof.Arlinghaus wirkt zwar beeindruckend,ist aber ein verschmerzbarer Nebenspielplatz,Peanuts.Und zum reinen Verwertungsangeln reicht das Angebot ja

In den USA gehört die Angelindustrie zu den 10 stärksten Wirtschaftsbranchen..ok,die haben auch keinen "Interessenverband" wie den unsrigen und "etwas" normalere Ansichten zum fischen

Wahrscheinlich würde der DAFV da als rubby dubby enden.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht hingehen, ich musste angeln.



Die Demo war zu Unzeiten.
Mitten in der Woche.

#q

Selbst dies bekommen die Pappköppe net hin, normalerweise finden Demos am Wochenende statt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Vergesst doch bitte bescheuerte Demos, dieser Schuss geht meist voll nach hinten los.

Als in Ulm vor ein paar Jahren die meines Wissens erste Pro-Kormoranmanagement-Demo gelaufen ist, hatte ich Bekannte eindringlich davor gewarnt.
Der Tenor von Presseartikeln lautete wie erwartet am nächsten Tag sinngemäß, "Angler gönnen Vögeln die Nahrung nicht".
So läuft Öffentlichkeitsarbeit mal gar nicht!

Bessere Lösung:
die Lokalpresse einbinden.
Dem Laien verständliche Stellungnahme/Bericht an die Presse zur Veröffentlichung geben. 
Oder auch mit einem Redakteur dort angeln gehen, ihm beim Angeln den Wahnsinn genauestens erklären, mit allen Stolpersteinen. Vorbereitetes Datenmaterial mitgeben. Unbedingt vereinbaren, dass man den Artikel voher noch sichtet, freigibt oder Korrekturen einfliessen lassen kann (sonst kommt da Murks bei raus).
Das sollten aber nur Leute machen, die Erfahrung mit Pressearbeit mitbringen.

Desweiteren müssen die betroffenen Vereine natürlich ihr Netzwerk in Behörden & Politik zum Glühen bringen.
Wenn sie so eines gar nicht haben, ist im Vorfeld ja schon alles scheixxe gelaufen.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Jaein sag ich zum was bringen.

Hatte die tage hier erwähnt das ein Schäfer sein gerissenes Schaaf vor ein Politisches Gebäude abgelegt hat mit Brief Plakat usw usw.

Nun gestern meldet der NDS Radio Oma Sender das verhandelt werden soll die Wölfe ins Jagdrecht wieder aufzunehmen weil die Population in NDS zu stark angestiegen ist.

Nu kann man sich streiten ob das tote Schaaf der auslöser der neuen Disku.in NDS ist.

Fakt ist um zu gewinnen muss man die Gegner mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen bezw.so zurück feuern wie sie es tun in gleicher Qualität und co.

Ja und Armen sagen und klein beigeben ist nicht drin wenn wir was erreichen wollen.


Bin mal gespannt wie die Jäger Demo in NRW wird.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Angler auf einer Messe erscheinen, ist das mit Kormorandemo ein Witz gewesen.

Ich vermisse die Massenmedien für Angler, die sich diesbezüglich einsetzen und aufklären.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 10000 Organisierte zu einer Demo?
> Solange Reglementierungen nicht die eigenen Gewässer betreffen,bekommst du da keine 500 zusammen.
> 
> Der gedankl. Tellerrand der Angler ist leider sehr klein geworden,er endet zumeist an der Gewässergrenze und der selbst praktizierten Angelphilosophie..Hauptsache ICH kann fischen,wie ich mag.Was kümmern mich c&d,c&r Sorgen der anderen?
> ...



 Was heißt schlicht verpennt ?
 So ein Gebot zur Entnahmepflicht wird von vielen Anglern/ Verbänden, halt gar noch als erstrebenswert/berechtigt betrachtet.
 Ich denke da wird man leichter Naturschützer gegen solche Gebote wachrütteln können, als Angler die sich nun selbst auf der Tierschutzlinie bewegen.

 Das Kernproblem ist und bleibt die "Lebenslüge" die dem Angeln eben einen vernünftigen Sinn abverlangt.
 Sinnlos ist es dann aber, mit so einer Einstellung zu meinen für das Angeln eintreten zu können.

 Sinnlos ist aber wohl auch die ganze Debatte darum ob Fische nun echte "Schmerzen" erleiden oder nicht.
 Auch ohne echten Beweis wird man es mehrheitlich nicht hinnehmen das rücksichtslos mit Fischen umgegangen wird.
 Ein vernünftiger Mittelweg ist möglich, wie man in vielen Ländern beobachten kann.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Den vom Kormoran vernichteten Fischbestand kann keiner mehr vor's Rathaus legen.....|evil:



Gönne sie dem armen Vogel doch, weniger Fische = mehr vom aussterben bedrohte Wasserinsekten - so würde ein Hardliner-Naturschützer argumentieren ....


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gönne sie dem armen Vogel doch, weniger Fische = mehr vom aussterben bedrohte Wasserinsekten - so würde ein Hardliner-Naturschützer argumentieren ....


 
 Genau so habe ich es oft erlebt.
 Egal wie Du bist immer der Böse.

 Meist waren es aber keine die selbst praktisch etwas für die Natur taten, sondern die  sich durch Naturschutz selbst darstellten.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



gründler schrieb:


> Hatte die tage hier erwähnt das ein Schäfer sein gerissenes Schaaf vor ein Politisches Gebäude abgelegt hat mit Brief Plakat usw usw...
> ...Fakt ist um zu gewinnen muss man die Gegner mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen
> Ja.
> Wenn der Adressat der Botschaft die Öffentlichkeit sein soll, dann muss die Botschaft die Emotionen dieser wecken.
> ...


...absolut kontraproduktiv für deren Ziele ist.

In unserem Duisburger Fall könnte man von der Öffentlichkeit als Adressat einer Botschaft absehen.
'Verursacher' ist die Stadt DUI, bzw. deren ausgelagerte Wirtschaftsbetriebe-AÖR.
Ob hier auch 'lautstarker Protest' & 'Aktionen' (z.B. eimerweise sinnlos abgeknüppelte Fische vor die Tür) Sinn machen, kann ich als Aussenstehender nicht beurteilen.

Ist denn was bekannt über weitergehende Reaktionen der betroffenen Vereine? #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was heißt schlicht verpennt ?
> So ein Gebot zur Entnahmepflicht wird von vielen Anglern/ Verbänden, halt gar noch als erstrebenswert/berechtigt betrachtet.
> Ich denke da wird man leichter Naturschützer gegen solche Gebote wachrütteln können, als Angler die sich nun selbst auf der Tierschutzlinie bewegen.



Schon klar Bernd,denen ist dann auch nicht mehr zu helfen,wobei m.M.n.die "vielen" aber nicht die Mehrheit an den Gewässern darstellen.Da regiert,was solche Leute entweder nicht sehen wollen oder nicht sehen können.

Betriebsblind.

Solch Kurzsichtigkeit der "vielen" wünsche ich für die Zukunft möglichst plattgefischte Gewässer mit anschl. Entnahmeerlaubnis von 1 Fisch/Monat,bon appetit.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Kleines Gedankenspiel:

Angler wird wegen C&D verklagt, Absprache mit der Staatsanwaltschaft, das Verfahren nicht (wie meistens üblich) einzustellen, sondern durch alle Instanzen zu gehen, um ein verbindliches Grundsatz-Urteil zu erreichen.

Das hätte den Vorteil, dass es endlich einmal rechtliche Sicherheit gibt, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Ein Riesenproblem heute ist doch, dass jeder Tierrechtler, Bewirtschafter, Lobbyist, Verbandler, Vereinler und Angler das aktuell schwammige Gesetz so interpretiert, wie es nach seinen Interessen am Besten ist.

Zweiter Vorteil: Die Lobbyisten, Verbandler, Funktionäre und anderes Volk wären aus dem Prozess raus und es wird nicht nach Meinungshoheit (die liegt zur Zeit bei den Tierrechtlern), sondern von einer neutralen Partei (Justiz) entschieden.

Was mir nämlich auf den Keks geht: Jeder Verband, jede Naturschutzorganisation, jede Tierrechtsorganisation, jeder Bewirtschafter, jeder Verein mauschelt sich die Regelungen so hin, wie es ihm in den Kram passt.

Das Ergebnis sieht man ja...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Kleines Gedankenspiel:
> 
> Angler wird wegen C&D verklagt, Absprache mit der Staatsanwaltschaft, das Verfahren nicht (wie meistens üblich) einzustellen, sondern durch alle Instanzen zu gehen, um ein verbindliches Grundsatz-Urteil zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Nochmal. Es gibt kein allg. Verbot von C&R oder auch C&D.
Somit kann keiner deswegen verurteilt noch angeklagt werden.

Bitte endlich mal begreifen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nochmal. Es gibt kein allg. Verbot von C&R oder auch C&D.
> Somit kann keiner deswegen verurteilt noch angeklagt werden.
> 
> Bitte endlich mal begreifen.



Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung - ich gebe mir Mühe


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@sharpo. ??? Es gibt aber an vielen Gewässern ein C&D Verbot auf dem Papier. Wenn ich deswegen wieauchimmer bestraft werde, kann ich dagegen klagen. Woher deine Berichtigung des Vorposters??


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hi, habe den Thread bisher nur mit verfolgt, will auch gar nicht zu weit einsteigen. Nur paar Gedanken die ich hatte...

Ist Duisburg nicht ein Paradebeispiel für anglerische Anarchie, wo praktisch weder Zanderschonzeit, Entnahmelimits und Mindestmaße Gültigkeit haben? Dort sollen jetzt Regeln eingeführt werden bei denen, ein Verstoß, sich schon Sekunden danach nicht mehr nachvollziehen lässt?
Kommt ein Kontrolleur, schaut in meine Tüte, kontrolliert meinen Fang und zählt die Fische, die ich vorher zurückgesetzt habe?|kopfkrat

Wenn jemand Herrn Mellin kennt (Fischereidezernent BR Köln und Düsseldorf) wird er wohl kaum zweifel daran haben, das die Behörde eine solche Regelung unterstützen / durchwinken würde.

Sinnvolle Hegemaßnahmen, müssen für mich immer auch umsetzbar, verhältnismäßig und potentiell erfolgreich sein um als Argument für einen Entnahmezwang / sinnvollen Grund im Sinne des TSG für eine Entnahme zu sein. Wenn ich 350 Angler dazu verpflichte, die 2 Welse die Jährlich an einer 100ha großen Wasserfläche gefangen werden, zu entnehmen, habe ich meine Zweifel, dass das Ganze sich selbst rechtfertigt, da ein Erfolg schon von vorn herein, aufgrund mangelnder Wirksamkeit, ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Ich gehe da Sinngemäß also mit Terence Drill, und betrachte einen Entnahmezwang für alle Fischarten gar nicht als angemessene Hegemaßnahme die einen Grund für eine Entnahme wäre. Frage ist wie / wer / womit man sowas unterbinden / kippen kann.
Bzw. ob ich mir wegen eines Verstoßes, gegen den mutmaßlich rechtswidrigen Vertragsinhalt, Sorgen machen muss oder ihn einfach ignorieren kann. Geht bei anderen Verträgen ja auch, sonst gäbe es sowas wie die salvatorische Klausel wohl nicht?

Grüße JK


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ist denn was bekannt über weitergehende Reaktionen der betroffenen Vereine? #c[/QUOTE]

Am 01.03.2015 ist die JHV des Rheinischen; Bezirk- Duisburg.

Da wird dies ein Thema sein.|supergri

Ein Verein hat dies schon nicht unterzeichnet, welches Mitglied im Rheinischen.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



jkc schrieb:


> Bzw. ob ich mir wegen eines Verstoßes, gegen den mutmaßlich rechtswidrigen Vertragsinhalt, Sorgen machen muss oder ihn einfach ignorieren kann. Geht bei anderen Verträgen ja auch, sonst gäbe es sowas wie die salvatorische Klausel wohl nicht?
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich hab noch auf keinem Erlaubnisschein eine Salvatorische Klausel gelesen. 

Wenn Du jedoch gegen eine solche Vorschrift auf dem Erlaubnisschein im Vorfeld klagen willst, kannst Du das ja machen. Du kannst aber m.E. nicht einfach eine Vorgabe ignorieren, weil Du der Meinung bist sie würde nicht dem Gesetz entsprechen, bzw. hast im Falle des erwischtwerdens ein Problem.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mir stellt sich seit einiger Zeit die Frage, wie man auf der einen Seite die Entnahme jeglicher gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fische fordern kann, auf der anderen Seite aber möglicherweise ein Verfahren zulässt was sich gegen Angler richtet die in einem Hegefischen genau das, was oben gefordert wurde, gemacht haben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4295146#post4295146


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> @sharpo. ??? Es gibt aber an vielen Gewässern ein C&D Verbot auf dem Papier. Wenn ich deswegen wieauchimmer bestraft werde, kann ich dagegen klagen. Woher deine Berichtigung des Vorposters??




wie ich sagte..allg. gibt es keins. steht in keinem bundesgesetz..nur manchmal im landesgesetz oder auch gewässer spezifisch.
Der kollege den ich korrigiert habe bat um ein allgemeinen präzedenzfall (so habe ich es jedenfalls verstanden)
Den kann es nicht geben.

Übrigens  C&D ...ist doch nur wieder so ein ausgedachter fachbegriff innerhalb der anglerschaft.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich seit einiger Zeit die Frage, wie man auf der einen Seite die Entnahme jeglicher gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fische fordern kann, auf der anderen Seite aber möglicherweise ein Verfahren zulässt was sich gegen Angler richtet die in einem Hegefischen genau das, was oben gefordert wurde, gemacht haben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4295146#post4295146


 

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
Mal sehen wann der erste drauf kommt worauf das hinaus laufen soll was der "gegner" da gerade Stk.für Stk.......


:g#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Der Begriff "Eigentum" und "herrenlos" bei den Fischen definiert sich über die Gewässer:
Freie (Fließgewässer(systeme) = (rechtlich) herrenloser Fisch 
 und geschlossene (ablsassbare Teiche, Kiesgruben, nicht zu große Seen, alles, wo der Eigentümer z. B. mit Netzen oder ablassen ohne große Probleme an "sein Eigentum" (den Fisch) gelangen kann und abwandern nicht möglich ist = Fisch ist (rechtlich) Eigentum.
Weswegen die auch in einigen Ländern geschlossene Gewässer von der Hegepflicht ausgenommen sind.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Suggestion ?



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....
> Der kollege den ich korrigiert habe bat um ein allgemeinen *präsidenzfall* ....



Da muss ich doch glatt mal schmunzeln


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



gründler schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Mal sehen wann der erste drauf kommt worauf das hinaus laufen soll was der "gegner" da gerade Stk.für Stk.......
> 
> 
> :g#h



Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine extrem reduziert wird. Denn die Gewässer sollen ja nachhaltig "bewirtschaftet" werden.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine extrem reduziert wird. Denn die Gewässer sollen ja nachhaltig "bewirtschaftet" werden.



Nein, es läuft darauf hinaus, das Strafe droht bei "Nicht Abknüppeln" von Grundeln, Ukleis, Kaulbarsche usw. oder auch Anzeige beim befolgen des "Abknüpplen".

Als Angler kann man sich dann aussuchen, welche "Verfolgung" dann weniger Schmerzhaft ist.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich denke, die Verantwortlichen haben einfach den Arsch voll, nachdem das C&R Fischen in kommerziellen Angelteichen eingeschränkt wurde.
Dann wird mal ohne viel Nachdenken der Abknüppelpassus in die Statuten aufgenommen.

Den meisten Anglern interessiert das überhaupt nicht. Ich behaupte, die meisten Angler kennen noch nicht einmal die gängigen Schonmaße und Schonzeiten, auch wenn diese fett auf dem Erlaubnisschein stehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Herr Remmel (Grüne) Herr Greulich Chef der Wirtschaftsbetriebe und damit Eigentümer und Vertragspartner sind Parteigenossen (zumindestens könnte da ein Zusammenhang bestehen).



@rheinfischer70
Ohne nachdenken?

An Zufälle dieser Art glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Lardivos (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,
nach zwei Tagen haben ich den Trööt nun komplett durch. 

Meine Zusammenfassung (ist nicht die des gesamten Trööts, nur Dinge die mir wichtig sind) 

Thema: Gefordertes Mitnahmegebot durch Nachvertragfixierung

Problem: Widerspruch zum Hege-/ & Pflegeauftrag

Konsequenzen bei nicht Unterschreibung: Verlust der nächsten Pachtperiode


Wie könnten Lösungsvorschläge bei obigen Fall aussehen. Ich möchte von der Problemdarstellung weg, hin zu einer Problemlösung. Um das durchzuKRIEGEN muss die Stadt Duisburg wahrscheinlich über die obere Fischereibehörde. Da hat der Verband doch ein Wörtchen mitzureden. Wenn er nicht fähig ist was bleiben dann für Optionen? Fischereiberater? Öffentliche Diskussion? 

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Verein der Jahrzehnte das Gewässer pachtet auf einmal die Anschlusspacht verliert. Ein Mieter muss sich auch nicht alles gefallen lassen. 

Vielleicht muss man den Spieß bei den Medien rumdrehen um ein Umdenken zu bewegen: "Stadt fordert den Tod von jedem Fisch" Zeitung, Lokalfernsehen und LokalRadio 

Eine Stellungnahme zur Distanzierung von C&R seitens des Verbandes reicht ja anscheinen nicht aus.
Unterschriften aus der Bevölkerung? 

Vielleicht muss man auch einen Präzedenzfall schaffen in höchster Instanz. Ich bin mir sicher das dieser zu Gunsten der gemäßigten Angler ausfallen wird. Lieber würde ich 50€ zu den Anwaltkosten hinzusteuern als es Verbandsarbeit zu investieren. 
An so einem Urteil könnte man nicht mehr rütteln. Falls es schlecht ausfällt wäre es so oder so gekommen.   

Lasst uns doch zusammen was erarbeiten und nicht sang und klanglos untergehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Lardivos schrieb:


> der gemäßigten Angler ausfallen wird.


Kann leider nicht helfen, bin nicht (mehr) gemäßigt..


----------



## Lardivos (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht helfen, bin nicht (mehr) gemäßigt..



Was bedeutet denn für Dich "gemäßigt" schließlich gibt es einen Interpretationsspielraum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Du hast den Begriff eingebracht, dann bring Du die Definition.

Für mich gibts nur Angler und Angelfischer...

"Gemäßigte Angler" und/oder die "moralisch/ethischen Gut- und Besserangelfischer" sind Verbanditenerfindung - und den Anglerfeinden vollkommen wurscht....

Die wollen schlicht gar keinen Angler mehr am Wasser sehen.........

Daher ist für mich persönlich diese Unterscheidung schon per se verbanditengesteuerte Anglerfeindlichkeit.......

Und zu viele fallen leider (immer noch) drauf rein.............

Leider müssen hier - wenns auch zuerst scheinbar nur die organisierten Angelfischer im pachtenden Verein trifft - am Ende auch wieder Angler drunter leiden, das ist das Ärgerliche, sonst wärs mir inzwischen wurscht.

Weil die Verbände mit ihrer jahrzehntelangen, schützergeprägten Gehirnwäsche den "organisierten Gut- und Besserangelfischer" geschaffen haben, weil sie (nun nachgewiesen) fälschlicherweise meinten, damit weiteren Restriktionen zu entgehen.

Und irgendwann werden auch die begreifen, dass  sie im gleichen Boot sitzen wie die "ungemäßigten Angler", von denen sie sich bis dato immer abgrenzten und die sie vom hohen Roß zu verurteilen pflegen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...



Nun ernten sie eben, was sie gesät haben..................


----------



## Matthias_R (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> D...die "moralisch/ethischen Gut- und Besserangelfischer" ......
> 
> ....



Jaaaaa, da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, wo sich die Angler (ob organisiert oder nicht) selbst zerfleischen. 
Wer st den der "moralische Besserangler"? Der, der alles abknüppelt, was ihm an den haken kömmt? Oder der, der den Fisch fängt, mit ihm posing-Fotos schießt?
80-90 % meines Fanges gehen zurück ins Wasser, weil Art oder Größe mir nicht passen. aber wenn ich (was just, Ende Februar passierte) nen schicken 30er Portionsbarsch mitnehme, dann IST DAS SO. Mir schmecken die Fische, und ich hab keine Lust, deswegen anmaulen zu lassen, solange es legal ist. Die 100%-Releaser, die sich für die moralischen Besserangler halten, gehen mir genau so auf die Eier wie PET(r)A. Wer einen Fisch fängt, soll ihn gescheit hältern, bzw ohne Verwertungsabsicht ohne Gedöns schwimmen lassen. Und auch bei verangelten Fischen darf´s schnell gehen. 
Heute gab´s fangfrischen Barsch, klar der war voll mit Rogen - so what, solange ich´s darf, und dass ich über Gebühr entnehme, kann mir keiner vorwerfen (in den letzten 3 Tagen waren es 3 Barschrogner, + 1 verangelter Kaulbarsch für die Möven)
Sollte ich je auf Karpfen ansitzen, würde ich genau so entnehmen, was mir in die Pfanne passt, und es wäre mr Banane, wenn irgendwelche Carphantas mich deswegen anmotzen würden. 

Dies Gedöns mit der moralischen Besserangelei kommt ganz bestimmt NICHT nur von der Knüppel-Fraktion.

Was mich aber wirklisch aufreht, sind die "Sportfreunde", die es nicht schaffen, die Fische, die sie mitzunehmen gedenken, fix mittels Koppschlag / Kehlschnitt/ Genickbruch einen Erstickungstod im trockenen Eimer zu ersparen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Wer st den der "moralische Besserangler"?


Mir gehts nicht um mitnehmen oder nicht oder c+r - das ist nur ein Aspekt (und, da haste vollkommen recht, missionierende Idioten gibts da genügend bei beiden Gruppen)...

Sondern um das, was die Verbanditen öffentlich vor sich hertragen (organisierte, geprüfte wären die besseren, weil sie ja im Verein sind etc.) und meinten, damit weitere Restriktionen verhindern zu können.

Hat in der Vergangenheit nicht geklappt, klappt heute nicht und wird auch zukünftig nicht klappen, wie diese gewünschten Pachtbedingungen gerade für in Verbänden organisierte Vereine ja beweisen...

Denen (Anglerfeinden und (manchen) Behörden) gehts schlicht drum, Angeln insgesamt so unattraktiv zu machen, dass sie es gar nicht erst verbieten müssen, sondern Angler entnervt aufgeben.

Die wollen gar keinen Angler am Wasser, weder den "guten, organisierten Angelfischer" (in Augen der Verbanditen), den sich selber für moralisch/ethisch dünkenden Gut- und Besserangler - noch den Gastangler oder den anarchisch Nichtorganisierten...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Genau so mach ich es auch, Matthias_R.#6


*„80-90 % meines Fanges gehen zurück ins Wasser, weil Art oder Größe mir nicht passen. aber wenn ich…… Portionsbarsch mitnehme, dann IST DAS SO“*


Ich nehme mit und setze auch zurück, wie ich es für mich richtig halte.


  Intern kontrovers Diskutieren halte ich für gut und richtig.|krach:


Wichtig ist dann aber in der Öffentlichkeit geschlossen aufzutreten.:vik:


Wer soll uns Öffentlich vertreten? 

Unsere gewählten Interessenvertreter.


  Warum schließen Verein sich zu Verbänden an?


  Wenn jemand sich in einem Verein anmeldet, dann meldet er sich als Angler an.


  Ich möchte, dass meine Interessen als Angler vertreten werden.


  Wenn ich Interessenvertreter bin, dann vertrete ich alle Angler, egal ob mir das passt oder nicht, ansonsten sollte ich mich nicht aufstellen lassen wenn ich *moralische Probleme* habe etwas zu vertreten.


  „moralische Besserangler“  = „ moralisch Bessere Interessenvertreter“ |abgelehn
  „gemäßigten Angler“ = „gemäßigte Interessenvertreter“
  Alles Blödsinn|abgelehn


  Friedfischangler, Raubfischangler, Meeresangler, Fliegenfischangler…… = Angler #:


  Vorstände= Interessenvertreter aller Angler|laola:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sich in einem Verein anmeldet, dann meldet er sich als Angler an.
> 
> 
> Ich möchte, dass meine Interessen als Angler vertreten werden.
> ...


Und das von einem von dieser Sche.... da direkt Betroffenen

MEINEN GRÖßTEN RESCHPEKT!!!

#6#6#6


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Denen (Anglerfeinden und (manchen) Behörden)* gehts schlicht drum, Angeln insgesamt so unattraktiv zu machen, dass sie es gar nicht erst verbieten müssen, sondern Angler entnervt aufgeben.
> 
> Die wollen gar keinen Angler am Wasser, weder den "guten, organisierten Angelfischer" (in Augen der Verbanditen), den sich selber für moralisch/ethisch dünkenden Gut- und Besserangler - noch den Gastangler oder den anarchisch Nichtorganisierten...


 
 Ich würde vorschlagen, das eher in :"Einigen Mitarbeitern in manchen Behörden" zu verbessern.

 Behörden haben keine Meinung zu haben, sie setzen um was politisch beschlossen wird.
 Aber da arbeiten halt Menschen die eben eigene Ansichten haben. Nur darf es natürlich nicht sein das sie so einer Behörde gar Ihre eigene Richtung vorgeben.
 Wenn sie das wollen, sollten sie das, in Ihrer Freizeit politisch versuchen. 
 Wenn sie aber versuchen in Ihrem Job Einfluss zu nehmen, haben sie dort in einer Behörde nichts zu suchen. 
 Man stelle sich Richter oder Polizisten vor, die weniger dem Recht folgen, als Ihren Idealen. 
 Das ist wohl Aufgabe der Politik, solche Auswüchse zu beenden.

 Ich erinnere mich da an eine L.V Versammlung, vor vielen Jahren.
 Dort sagte ein Minister das Angeln in Naturschutzgebieten selbstverständlich  grundsätzlich möglich sei und nur in begründeten Einzelfällen...

 Es gab Gemurmel und Gelächter weil das wohl regional anders umgesetzt wurde, was Er aber kaum glauben wollte.
 Ein Jahr später wusste er es besser.
 Aussage: Da hatten wohl Einzelne Ihre Betrachtungen umgesetzt, entgegen der politisch beschlossenen Vorgabe Ihres Dienstherren.
 Das wurde dann geändert.:q

 Jeder von uns hat ein Wahlrecht.
 Wir streiten oft über rechtliche Auslegungen, aber Gesetze kann man auch so ändern, das bestimmte Auslegungen nicht mehr möglich sind.
 Der Erhalt der Natur sollte uns viel wichtiger sein als der Tierschutz bei einzelnen Fischen.
 "sollte".:c

 Etwas wie so eine erzwungene Entnahme aller nicht geschützten Fische, gefährdet halt die Natur zusätzlich und unnötig.
 Es gibt halt viele Wege mit Natur respektvoller umzugehen.
 Tierschutzgedanken, C&R oder C&D sind da alles mögliche Verbesserungen.
 (Was nicht bedeutet das es gut sei möglichst viele Fische zu fangen um sie gleich wieder frei zu lassen.
 Auch das ist respektloser Umgang)

 Nur wenn man natürlich meint, der einzige berechtigte Grund das Angelns sei es Nahrung zu fangen, meint man das alles sei nicht passend..
 Dann erst kommt man auch solche Raubbaugedanken wie Abknüppelzwang, zum Schutz von Einzeltieren.

 Begrenzung des Zuganges, wenn zu viel entnommen wird.

 Dann betrachtet man Natur als Produktionsflächen die selbstverständlich stark besetzt werden und reagiert auf der Gegenseite wieder umgekehrt mit Einschränkungen des Besatzes, Zuganges weil man ja Natur erhalten möchte.

 Vernünftiger wäre es Wege zu finden die eben Besatz, Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Fangbegrenzungen, u.s.w, möglichst unnötig machen, was aber nachhaltigere Betrachtungen voraussetzt.

 |kopfkrat
 Da aber braucht wohl eine andere Betrachtung des Angelns, als einzig die der tierschutzkonformen Nahrungsgewinnung in der Natur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und wenn dann wie hier Verpächter und Behörde praktisch der gleiche Stall sind, dazu ein farblich passender Minister, dann kannst Du weiter träumen, was Behörden alles "sollten" oder nicht - die machen sich dann ihre eigene Gutmenschenwelt..

Und da passen Angler halt nicht rein......

Ansonsten geb ich Dir vollkommen recht und ich schreibe schon seit Jahren nix anderes...


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Vorstände= Interessenvertreter aller Angler|laola:



Die Vergleiche ich gerne mit Gewerkschaften und dem Mieterbund. Ziel ist eine Übereinkunft der geplanten Änderung in hauchdünner abgespeckter Form. 

Was die Angler anstreben sollten ist eine komplette Negierung des ganzen. Wie diese zu erreichen ist interessiert mich. 

Warum ich das mit dem "gemäßigten" Angler reingebracht habe muss ich im nachhinein differenzieren. Es ging mir um die Unterscheidung des C & R in Bezug auf die öffentliche Meinung, die unter anderem ein Motor für die Folterwerkzeuge (Nachvertrag) sind. 

Der Grund für ein Verbot (Handeln gegen Tierschutzrecht) bei Individuen die aus Ihrem Element genommen werden und zur "Schau" gestellt werden nur für die Schau, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Nur : es gibt bereits von der Gesetzesgebung ausreichend Handlungsmöglichkeiten dagegen. Die Verbände distanzieren sich davon, sowie die meisten Vereine.

Warum noch drauf schießen wenn jemand eine weiße Flagge schwänkt? 

Mittlerweile bin ich der Überzeugung, dass der Präzedenzfall geschaffen werden muss. 

Wie, wer könnte diesen schaffen? Der Verein? 
In welcher Konstellation?
Verpächter: Du unterschreibst den Pachtvertrag oder nicht!
Wie könnte man daraus eine Klage machen?


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

In der Bevormundung von anderen sind die Deutschen spitze.

Und ganz schlimm wenn diese noch der Grünen- Partei angehören.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn dann wie hier Verpächter und Behörde praktisch der gleiche Stall sind, dazu ein farblich passender Minister, dann kannst Du weiter träumen, was Behörden alles "sollten" oder nicht - die machen sich dann ihre eigene Gutmenschenwelt..
> 
> Und da passen Angler halt nicht rein......



 Viellicht sollte da der eine oder andere lesende Politiker hellhörig werden.
 Es gibt da aber auch die andere Variante.
 Jedes  Land bekommt die gewählte Regierung, die sie verdienen.
 Möglicherweise mag ja das Volk keine Angler, wenn doch, sollten Politik und Verbände das auch absichern.
 Betrifft heute in NRW sicher mehr Menschen, wie die Steinkohleförderung und kostet nicht einmal Geld.:q


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche ich gerne mit Gewerkschaften und dem Mieterbund. Ziel ist eine Übereinkunft der geplanten Änderung in hauchdünner abgespeckter Form.
> 
> Was die Angler anstreben sollten ist eine komplette Negierung des ganzen. Wie diese zu erreichen ist interessiert mich.
> 
> ...



Hast Du auch etwas dagegen wenn Pferde in einer Halle mit tausenden Zuschauern geführt werden..zur Schau?
Oder wenn sich 80kg Reiter auf einen Gaul setzen und mit Sporen durch die Halle jagt, springen?

Ich halte diese ganze Tierschutzdebatte für sehr heuchlerisch.
Hund, Katze, Pferd..arme Tiere.

Ratte, Maus, Spinne...verreck?
(Auch wenn die Spinne nach unserem Tierschutzgesetz nicht geschützt ist, aber was ändert dies moralisch?)

Fische muss man halt aus ihrem Element nehmen wenn man sie fängt. Im Wasser kann man diese schlecht vom Haken befreien.
Im Grunde bedarf es ein Angelverbot wenn man es so sieht wie Du.
Oder jeden aus dem Wasser entnommenen Fisch abschlagen und verwerten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Bitte nicht in allgemeine Politik abdriften (nicht, dass ich mir am Ende selber ne Verwarnung erteilen muss, wenn ich dann zu deutlich werden sollte)....

Danke.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Die Vergleiche ich gerne mit Gewerkschaften und dem Mieterbund. #6
> Ziel ist eine Übereinkunft der geplanten Änderung in hauchdünner abgespeckter Form.



Warum in eine *hauchdünner abgespreckter Form*, nix da, sag ich|abgelehn
Wir haben genug Vorschriften, womit man die Fischerei betreiben kann.

Das Rad muss man nicht neu erfinden. 

Die Behörden müssen einfach damit aufhören irgendwelche politisch gewollten Ziele, einiger extrem Fanatiker ##durchzusetzen.

In unsere Nachbarstaaten funktioniert auch der Tierschutz und die übertreiben nicht.|bigeyes

Immer wenn Pachtverträge erneuert werden, werden Einschränkungen eingebracht und immer zum Nachteil der Angler.#q

Wenn man jetzt nachgibt, was kommt dann nach 2017, da laufen in Duisburg alle Pachtverträge von den städtischen Gewässern aus.

JA Präzedenzfall|wavey:, wenn müssen die zuständigen Verbände hier jetzt einen  schaffen.  Vielleicht sogar der Fischereiverband NRW.


Naja ich habe den GLAUBEN noch nicht verloren.|engel:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe den GLAUBEN noch nicht verloren.|engel:


Du kennst den Spruch mit "hoffen und harren"?????

Wer sich auf Verbände verlässt, war bisher verlassen....

Wäre schön, wenns mal anders kommen würde....

Alleine, es fehlt der Glaube.......


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kennst den Spruch mit "hoffen und harren"?????
> 
> Wer sich auf Verbände verlässt, war bisher verlassen....
> 
> ...



 Wenn du anstatt Verbände den Namen einer beliebigen Partei einsetzt...
 Wirst Du merken das es immer noch passt.
 Selbst auf das Angeln bezogen.
 :q:q:q:q


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Also ich möchte keinen Präzedenzfall durch unsere Verbände gefordert haben.
Das wird ein Griff ins Klo.

Oder teilt wer unbedingt Dr. Spahn seine Meinung? Oder diverser anderer?^^


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hast Du auch etwas dagegen wenn
> Fische muss man halt aus ihrem Element nehmen wenn man sie fängt. Im Wasser kann man diese schlecht vom Haken befreien.
> Im Grunde bedarf es ein Angelverbot wenn man es so sieht wie Du.
> Oder jeden aus dem Wasser entnommenen Fisch abschlagen und verwerten.



Bitte richtig interpretieren. Die Schau betrifft das vorbereiten selbiger und die Schau selber, konkret: 
Fisch abhaken, (wenn in der Nacht gefangen, vielleicht noch bis zum Morgengrauen warten, da weiches licht vorhanden ist) und 10 - 15 min ausgiebig fotografieren in jeder erdenklichen pose. Das ist mit Schau gemeint die auf jedenfall zu vermeiden ist und für mich unter anderen den Hintergrund bildet dieses Nachvertrages.

Dein Vergleich mit dem Pferd hinkt hier. Im übertragenen Sinn müsste man das Pferd in ein fremdes Element (Wasser) zerren.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich würde die Klage der anderen Seite überlassen.
Die erweiterten Pachtverträge an Stelle der Vereine unterschreiben, denn sie werden wohl mit dem beinhalteten Tötungsgebot für sittenwidrig ausgelegt werden können und haben so keine rechtliche Gültigkeit!
Also ruhig unterschreiben und dannach so handeln wie zuvor praktiziert.
Im Ernstfall und bei Missfallen durch diese Beamtenhirne, es diesen überlassen zu klagen und im besten Fall, damit auf die Schnauze zu fallen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also ich möchte keinen Präzedenzfall durch unsere Verbände gefordert haben.
> Das wird ein Griff ins Klo.



Also wir sind uns fast alle einig :vik::
Der Prezädenzfall muss her und das nicht vom Verband sondern vom Verein, der evtl. vom Verband unterstützt wird am besten in finanzieller Hinsicht. Da wir den Verbänden wenig Kompetenz diesbezüglich einräumen.


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde die Klage der anderen Seite überlassen.
> Die erweiterten Pachtverträge an Stelle der Vereine unterschreiben, denn sie werden wohl mit dem beinhalteten Tötungsgebot für sittenwidrig ausgelegt werden können und haben so keine rechtliche Gültigkeit!
> Also ruhig unterschreiben und dannach so handeln wie zuvor praktiziert.
> Im Ernstfall und bei Missfallen durch diese Beamtenhirne, es diesen überlassen zu klagen und im besten Fall, damit auf die Schnauze zu fallen!
> ...



Eine provozierte Missachtung des Pachtvertrages könnte eine Eingangstür sein. Zumindest hat man dann den Pachtvertrag schonmal unterschrieben. Warte...

Aber dieser würde dann erlöschen und man würde selbigen verlieren. 

Wann ist eurer Meinung nach der Zeitpunkt der Klage am besten gewählt?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich denke, bevor man überhaupt an gerichtliche Klagen denkt, sollte man zunächst mal eines dieser Vertragswerke von einem versierten Anwalt gegenlesen lassen, um z.B. die eventuelle Sittenwidrigkeit zu klären!
Ich weiß aus anderen Begebenheiten meines Lebens(Mietverträge), dass man Verträge die sittenwidrig sind, getrost unterschreiben kann, da sie ohnehin keine rechtliche Grundlage bieten!
Ich bezweifle nämlich stark, dass die Behörden solche weitgehenden Vorschriften (Tötungsgebot) überhaupt in einem Pachtvertrag stellen dürfen.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Moin,

Jürgen - wie so oft bin ich Deiner Meinung !

Zuerst würde ich allerdings den entsprechenden Vermerk einfach durchstreichen.
Wenn dies unbeachtet bleibt, umso besser.

Ansonsten weiter verfahren, wie bisher.
Rechtswidrige Klauseln bleiben vor Gericht ungültig.

Aber der Versuch einer generellen Entnahmepflicht bleibt ein dicker Hund.

Davon ab gibt es gerade in Duisburg unhaltbare Zustände:
Illegales Angeln ohne Hafenkarte, Fischen auf den Laichplätzen inkl. Entnahme zur Schonzeit,
ausgeartetes C+R - gerade auf Großbarsch zur Laichzeit inkl. Darstellungszwang in den Medien mit dem lebenden Fisch ( schon per Rechtsprechung verurteilt ),
illegales sogn. "Guiding" inkl. Steuerhinterziehung , Trophäenfischen,

und, und, und.

die Angler sind eben nicht "gleich".

Es erfolgt nun eine entsprechende Reaktion des Verpächters.

Hausgemacht. 

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nach unserem Wissen hat die Mehrzahl der Vereine den Nachtrag bereits unterschrieben (obwohl das gar nicht notwendig war, weil ja erst 2017 Neuverpachtung ansteht) und nur ne Handvoll hat die Gefahr gesehen und sich geweigert.

Als betroffener Duisburger würde ich da jetzt aber schnell mal meinen Verein fragen, ob die auch zu den Vollbescheuerten gehörten, die das ohne jede Not unterschrieben haben und dann Konsequenzen ziehen - gibt ja anscheinend genügend Vereine da, zu denen man wechseln könnte....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Bitte richtig interpretieren. Die Schau betrifft das vorbereiten selbiger und die Schau selber, konkret:
> Fisch abhaken, (wenn in der Nacht gefangen, vielleicht noch bis zum Morgengrauen warten, da weiches licht vorhanden ist) und 10 - 15 min ausgiebig fotografieren in jeder erdenklichen pose. Das ist mit Schau gemeint die auf jedenfall zu vermeiden ist und für mich unter anderen den Hintergrund bildet dieses Nachvertrages.
> 
> Dein Vergleich mit dem Pferd hinkt hier. Im übertragenen Sinn müsste man das Pferd in ein fremdes Element (Wasser) zerren.



Dein geschilderter Fall betrifft wenn es hoch kommt 1% der Angler.

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.

Zum Pferd: 
Pferde sind Fluchttiere. Kennst Du ihre Reaktion, Adrenalinspiegel etc. in einer Halle mit tausenden Menschen?

Überlebenskampf kann unterschiedlich aussehen.

Aber da Fische ja keinen Schmerz empfinden etc....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Davon ab gibt es gerade in Duisburg unhaltbare Zustände:
> Illegales Angeln ohne Hafenkarte, Fischen auf den Laichplätzen inkl. Entnahme zur Schonzeit,
> ausgeartetes C+R - gerade auf GroßBarsch zur Laichzeit inkl. Darstellungszwang in den Medien mit dem lebenden Fisch ( schon per Rechtsprechung verurteilt ),
> illegales sogn. "Guiding" inkl. Steuerhinterziehung , Trophäenfischen,


@Rheinspezi, dies spricht ja eher dafür das Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Aber dabei sollte man sich gefälligst an die einzelnen Gesetzesübertreter wenden und nicht ganze Vereine für die Taten Einzelner in Haftung nehmen!
Auch das ist gesetzeswidrig, nämlich als Sippenhaft/Kollektivschuld zu bezeichnen!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kollektivschuld

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach unserem Wissen hat die Mehrzahl der Vereine den Nachtrag bereits unterschrieben (obwohl das gar nicht notwendig war, weil ja erst 2017 Neuverpachtung ansteht) und nur ne Handvoll hat die Gefahr gesehen und sich geweigert.
> 
> Als betroffener Duisburger würde ich da jetzt aber schnell mal meinen Verein fragen, ob die auch zu den Vollbescheuerten gehörten, die das ohne jede Not unterschrieben haben und dann Konsequenzen ziehen - gibt ja anscheinend genügend Vereine da, zu denen man wechseln könnte....



Wie doof muss man sein?

Aber da hat wahrscheinlich wieder die Angst gesiegt. 
Keine Unterschrift, keine Pachtverlängerung.
Wie bringt man den Gewässerverlust seinen Mitgliedern bei?


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Jürgen - wie so oft bin ich Deiner Meinung !
> 
> ...



Ist das Angeln an den Laichplätzen verboten? 
Sind diese gekennzeichnet? 
Laichplätze im Duisburger Hafen? Im Kanal? 

Guiding im Hafen verboten?
Ausgeartetes C&R?  Und? Verboten ist nur das Angeln ohne Grund.
Wobei ich mich Frage ob geprüft wurde ob die Fische Maß hatten oder doch evtl. untermaßig waren.




Offenbar setzt hier wieder einer seine persönliche Moral anderen gegenüber durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie doof muss man sein?
> 
> Aber da hat wahrscheinlich wieder die Angst gesiegt.
> Keine Unterschrift, keine Pachtverlängerung.
> Wie bringt man den Gewässerverlust seinen Mitgliedern bei?


Die Vereinsmitglieder wählen ihre Vorstände und lassen die gewähren - so what?

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend...

Und wenn die eben nicht sehen, dass das nicht das Ende, sondern immer nur der Anfang oder ein Zwischenschritt zu weiteren Restriktionen sein wird, und trotzdem immer weiter ihre Funktionäre bestätigen, dann ist das eben so gewollt..

Was willste machen?

Nochmal:
Wohl über 90% der ansässigen Vereine haben diesen Nachtrag nach unserer Kenntnis unterschrieben, obwohl das nicht ansatzweise nötig war - und nur ne Handvoll versucht, sich zu wehren..

Der organisierte Angelfischer hat also die Wahl und könnte wechseln - macht ers nicht, soll er halt die Sch.... fressen, die ihm seine Funktionäre da anrühren..

Schade, dass auch am Ende wieder Angler wie das Angeln insgesamt drunter leiden werden, das  ist da das Einzige, was mich wirklich ärgert....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Wohl über 90% der ansässigen Vereine  haben diesen Nachtrag nach unserer Kenntnis unterschrieben, obwohl das  nicht ansatzweise nötig war - und nur ne Handvoll versucht, sich zu  wehren..
> 
> Der organisierte Angelfischer hat also die Wahl und könnte wechseln -  macht ers nicht, soll er halt die Sch.... fressen, die ihm seine  Funktionäre da anrühren..



Du tust hier so, als ob diese Pachtverträge von Verbandsfunktionären ausgetüftelt worden sind!
Eventuell haben diese den Weg durch Nichtstun bereitet, dass war es dann aber schon mit deren (Nicht)Mitwirkung!
Ich sehe da den Zusammenhang nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nur damit Dus begreifen kanns:
Es handelt sich hier um einen Nachtrag zum bestehenden, laufenden Pachtvertrag - keine Rechtsgrundlage, den überhaupt unterschreiben zu müssen.

Unterschreiben müssen den Nachtrag die Pächter - die Vereine der organisierten Angelfischer - auf Wunsch des Verpächters, der städtischen Betriebe..

Machen sies, sind sie dann auch selber schuld, denn das müssten sie keinesfalls.

Und wenn sich nur ne Handvoll Vereine wehrt und da überhaupt mal beim Verband nachfragt, ob und wie sie Hilfe kriegen können, und der  Rest blind und dumpf unterschreibt, dann sind die nun mal selber schuld.

Und dann gilt wieder:
Wer als organisierter Angeglfischer in einem solchen Verein bleibt, der sowas unterschreibt, obwohl es andere gibt, die sich wehren, ist selber schuld und soll dann auch die angerührte Sche... fressen...

Zuständig für die Vereine da sind übrigens gleich 2 LV, einmal ein Teil Westfalen/Lippe, ein anderer Teil der Rheinische...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie doof muss man sein?
> 
> Aber da hat wahrscheinlich wieder die Angst gesiegt.
> Keine Unterschrift, keine Pachtverlängerung.
> Wie bringt man den Gewässerverlust seinen Mitgliedern bei?



 Zum Thema, der Verein erhält dann keinen Pachtverlängerung mehr!


  Ein Verein welcher ein Gewässer jahrzehnte bewirtschaftet (seit Entstehung des Vereins und Gewässer zum Teil) und nun Aufgrund diverser neuer Klauseln, welche hegerisch keinen Sinn machen, bekommt jetzt keine Pachtverlängerung mehr?

  Hinweis:  https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...=1256&val=1256&ver=7&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&menu=1
  § 16 Abs. 11.04 erster Satz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wenn vom Bundesverband gedr.spahnt wird, die Landesverbände seit Jahrzehnten den Kopp einziehen und die Vereinsvorstände ebenfalls seit Jahrzehnten schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche verpasst bekommen haben, sollte man sich über solche Entwicklungen nicht wundern - wenn dann noch eine als anglerfeindlich bekannte Dame relativ neu in den zuständigen Behörden das Sagen hat und nicht mehr der nicht ganz so anglerfeindliche wie vorher..


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Rheinspezi, dies spricht ja eher dafür das Handlungsbedarf besteht.
> Aber dabei sollte man sich gefälligst an die einzelnen Gesetzesübertreter wenden und nicht ganze Vereine für die Taten Einzelner in Haftung nehmen!
> Auch das ist gesetzeswidrig, nämlich als Sippenhaft/Kollektivschuld zu bezeichnen!
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Argument:m wird gesammelt:g


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Zum Thema, der Verein erhält dann keinen Pachtverlängerung mehr!
> 
> 
> Ein Verein welcher ein Gewässer jahrzehnte bewirtschaftet (seit Entstehung des Vereins und Gewässer zum Teil) und nun Aufgrund diverser neuer Klauseln, welche hegerisch keinen Sinn machen, bekommt jetzt keine Pachtverlängerung mehr?
> ...



|kopfkrat

Zu einem Gesetz gibt es auch viele Ausnahmen. 
Dies mal generell.
Es lassen sich immer Mittel und Wege finden um eine Pacht nicht zu verlängern.


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Davon ab gibt es gerade in Duisburg unhaltbare Zustände:
> ...



Interessante Fragen wären hier: Wie hoch ist die Auffäligkeit bei anderen Gemeinden/Städten?
Wenn signifikant darunter dann warum? Anzahl der Fischereiaufseher hoch? Anzahl der Fischereierlaubniskarten hoch? Statistik fehlt hier. 

Und eine Kollektivschuld dahinter zu vermuten und damit dann denn Vereinen ein Halsband umlegen ist zu einfach gedacht#q

Jeder Angler soll individuell zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Dann sollen die die Strafen auf solche Missachtungen erhöhen oder den Fischereischein entziehen. 

Individualstrafen statt Kollektivstrafen :m


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Rheinspezi, *dies spricht ja eher dafür das Handlungsbedarf besteht.
> Aber dabei sollte man sich gefälligst an die einzelnen Gesetzesübertreter wenden und nicht ganze Vereine für die Taten Einzelner in Haftung nehmen!*
> Auch das ist gesetzeswidrig, nämlich als Sippenhaft/Kollektivschuld zu bezeichnen!
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtig !

Stattdessen holt man zum großen, leicht kontrollierbaren und vllt. auch vom Kontrollaufwand billigeren Rundumschlag aus.

Dennoch sind die *Verantwortlichen* die einzelnen *Angler vor Ort.
*
Oder glaubst Du bspw, dass ein Wort wie *"Guiding"* von einem Verpächter grundlos in den folgenden Vertrag aufgenommen wird?
Da ist scheinbar Einiges schiefgelaufen, siehe Mißstände, die ich beschrieb.

Der vernünftige Angler wird nun unter Druck gesetzt; um ein generelles Angelverbot ging es nie...sondern um konkrete Zustände am Wasser.

Solange es die "tollen Hechte" am Wasser gibt, die auf bestehende Verordnungen/Gesetze keinen Pfifferling setzten, wird es eben für Alle eng.

Beratungsresistente, neunmalkluge Egoisten schaden eben der Allgemeinheit, der Zukunft der Angelei ebenfalls...ist doch Nichts Neues 

R.S.


----------



## Lardivos (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |
> Es lassen sich immer Mittel und Wege finden um eine Pacht nicht zu verlängern.



Da gehe ich mit Dir! Da wird dann irgendwas gesucht und dann auch gefunden. Und wenn es nur ein paar Fotos sind, die eine leichte Verschmutzung der Angelplätze durch Wurmdosen zeigen. |gr:


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Zu einem Gesetz gibt es auch viele Ausnahmen.
> Dies mal generell.
> Es lassen sich immer Mittel und Wege finden um eine Pacht nicht zu verlängern.



Ja mag sein, aber nicht im Einzelfall.

Das muss schon sehr gut begründet sein.

Wenn jemand immer seinen Pflichten nachgekommen ist und man diesem dann etwas aufdrücken will, wozu es keinen Anlass gibt, da die Hege immer ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurde, wird das nicht einfach.
Machbar ist alles.:m


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Ja mag sein, aber nicht im Einzelfall.
> 
> Das muss schon sehr gut begründet sein.
> 
> ...



Komm, Du glaubst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass ein ehrenamtl. Rentner- Vorstand jetzt auch noch eine Klage gegen die Stadt und deren Betreibergesellschafft startet?

Wenn die Stadt die Verlängerung der Pacht nicht vollzieht musst Du halt klagen.
Kostet Geld und Zeit.
Aussicht auf Erfolg? 
Fragwürdig, oder?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Komm, Du glaubst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass ein ehrenamtl. Rentner- Vorstand jetzt auch noch eine Klage gegen die Stadt und deren Betreibergesellschafft startet?
> 
> Wenn die Stadt die Verlängerung der Pacht nicht vollzieht musst Du halt klagen.
> Kostet Geld und Zeit.
> ...


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Davon ab gibt es gerade in Duisburg unhaltbare Zustände:
> Illegales Angeln ohne Hafenkarte, Fischen auf den Laichplätzen inkl. Entnahme zur Schonzeit,
> ausgeartetes C+R - gerade auf Großbarsch zur Laichzeit inkl. Darstellungszwang in den Medien mit dem lebenden Fisch ( schon per Rechtsprechung verurteilt ),
> illegales sogn. "Guiding" inkl. Steuerhinterziehung , Trophäenfischen,




Hi, die Sachen sind aber doch überwiegend jetzt schon zu belangen und relativ einfach zu kontrollieren, jedenfalls einfacher, als zu prüfen, ob ich eine Stunde vor einer Kontrolle einen Fisch zurück gesetzt habe. Eine neue verschärfte Regelung ändert doch nichts daran, dass die vorhandenen Regeln nicht eingehalten werden?!?

Genau das was Du beschreibst, meinte ich ja mit anglerischer Anarchie - wenn man das Thema etwas verfolgt (hat) kann man Meinung nach nur zu dem Schluss kommen, das die Situation entweder egal ist oder Hilflosigkeit seitens der Kontrollorgane besteht, denn hinreichend bekannt, sollten die Zustände ja sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Komm, Du glaubst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft, dass ein ehrenamtl. Rentner- Vorstand jetzt auch noch eine Klage gegen die Stadt und deren Betreibergesellschafft startet?
> 
> Wenn die Stadt die Verlängerung der Pacht nicht vollzieht musst Du halt klagen.
> Kostet Geld und Zeit.
> ...



Klagen ist ein letzter möglicher Schritt.
Nur kommt da nicht immer nur Gutes raus und das Ergebnis ist auch oft nicht das was sich beide Seiten erhofften.
Dann wird halt nach dem Gesetz gerichtet, wenn zwei Seiten sich nicht einigen können und nur noch streiten.

Ein Verpächter und Pächter sollten sich aber nicht streiten, sondern friedlich zusammenarbeiten.
Wer mag schon Mieter die einen Verklagen, wer einen Vermieter der einem die Nutzung behindert.

Auch wenn es unterschiedliche Betrachtungen gibt, sollte man immer miteinander reden.
Dann kann man erklären warum etwas nötig sein soll, oder warum das lediglich weitere Probleme macht.

Mit ich will das nicht, bekommt man natürlich auch nur, Wir aber.
Da muss man sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben, die auch standhalten.
(Ich staune immer wieder was für schwachsinnige Begründungen teilweise gemacht werden, die dann in Zeitungen gedrückt werden)

Also erklärt den Verantwortlichen in der Stadt einfach warum so etwas weitere Probleme bereitet und was man dann alles ändern muss um dann der Hege gerecht zu werden.
Die Verantwortung der Hege habt Ihr ja gemeinsam.
Macht Vorschläge wie man die bestehenden Probleme anders lösen kann, als mit solchen Klauseln.
Ich vermute sie sind gar nicht so angelfeindlich wie einige denken, nur fehlt Ihnen die Praxis des Angelns.
Sie wissen vielleicht gar nicht was das alles nach sich ziehen kann.

Nachvollziehbar ist das sicher beim Fang eines Störes (über 20 Arten+ Hebriden)
Wie soll sich ein Angler verhalten wenn er nicht sicher weiß welche Art er gefangen hat ?
Zurücksetzen darf er sie dann wohl nicht mehr, es könnte ja ein ungeschützter Fremdfisch sein.
Entnehmen darf er Ihn aber auch nicht, es könnte ja einer der letzten der heimischen Art sein.
(Jedes Einzeltier wäre da schon unersetzlich)
Lange überlegen geht aber auch nicht, weil der Fisch ja unnötig Leiden könnte.

Sehr wahrscheinlich, das einzelne internationale Abkommen beim Stör, solche Vereinbarungen einfach aushebeln, wenn es zum Störfall kommt. http://www.sturgeon.de/infos/infos.php?id=6
Was da im Angelschein oder Vertrag steht wird dann eher zum Problem für den er es verfasste. 



Ähnlich geht es vielen mit vielen Fischarten, besonders Anfänger tun sich mit der richtigen Bestimmung schwer.
Aber eigentlich gibt es keinen, der das immer sofort kann.
Auch wenn das viele glauben sicherstellen zu können.
Aber das glauben wohl nur die, die so oder so kaum Fischarten unterscheiden können.
 Aber wie ist das mit der Finte/Alse, Karausche/Giebel, Giebel/Goldfisch, Forelle/Lachs, Schnäpel um nur einige schwerere Fälle zu nennen.

 Gleichzeitig sollte der Angler dann auch gleich die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße von allen Fischen auswendig lernen.

Bislang setzte man so etwas vernünftigerweise einfach zurück, wenn man nicht sicher ist ob ein Fisch geschützt ist, das aber ist dann verbaut.

Das zum Beispiel ist ein Argument was ich bringen würde.





Sollte es aber so sein wie z.B Thomas denkt das sie lediglich durch die Hintertür das Angeln an sich bekämpfen.
Dann geht den Politischen Weg, sucht Kontakt zu Politikern erklärt Ihnen das so Angler eben gar nicht mehr vernünftig handeln können und sägt die Leute ab.
Schließlich kann man Ihnen vorwerfen die Hege zu gefährden und den Bürgern die berechtigte Nutzung Ihres Eigentums zu nehmen.
Ihr Job ist es aber das Eigentum zum Wohle der Bürger zu verwalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die Sachen sind aber doch überwiegend jetzt schon zu belangen und relativ einfach zu kontrollieren, jedenfalls einfacher, als zu prüfen, ob ich eine Stunde vor einer Kontrolle einen Fisch zurück gesetzt habe. *Eine neue verschärfte Regelung ändert doch nichts daran, dass die vorhandenen Regeln nicht eingehalten werden?!?
> 
> *Sie sind aber der Versuch, einer Antwort.
> Im Grunde genommen weiß man ja, was man am Wasser nicht tun darf - trotzdem wird das Angeln von gewissen Anglern so durchgezogen, wie sie es meinen.
> ...



Also es soll nun ein weitreichender Rundumschlag gemacht werden, den Alle auszubaden hätten.
Außerdem schiebt man den schwarzen Peter nun den Pächtern zu, indem sie sich verpflichten, die Situation am Wasser zu ändern.
Somit ist der Verpächter aus der Pflicht genommen (nach seiner Sicht).

Ich glaube, dass sich am Wasser gar Nichts ändern wird, da ohnehin die Kontrolldichte an diesem Großgewässer verschwindend klein ist.

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Was ist denn daran keck?
Und welche Rechtsgrundlage wird zurück gewiesen?


Militärisches Sperrgebiet! Fotografieren verboten?

C&R Verbot in NRW oder Duisburger Hafen?

Internetverbot für Angler?

Hab ich etwas verpasst?


Woran erkennt man ob ein Angler den Fisch gönnerhaft zurücksetzt?

Gemäßigte Angler? 
Machen gemäßigte Angler keine Fotos? Setzen gemäßigte Angler keinen Fisch gönnerhaft zurück? 
Stimmt, die schmeissen die Fische in einem hohen Bogen mit Flüchen überseht zurück ins Wasser.  


|kopfkrat

Wie ich es hasse...

Ne Frau im Minirock hat es auch herausgefordert? 

Man hält sich an Gesetze und dies soll nun auch falsch sein?

Kollege, es gibt Leute den stört der Tarnanzug von Anglern.
Sieht nach militärischer Invasion aus.


Was ich jetzt denke schreibe ich lieber nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ Sharpo


vor Jahren gingen mal diverse Schreiben in Vereinen rum, die ihren Mitgliedern unmissverständlich nahe legten, dass Tarn bzw. Militärkleidung (Camouflage) am Wasser nicht erwünscht ist im Sinne der Öffentlichkeit und des Ansehens des Anglers zu seiner Umwelt. Kein Spaß.... ist aber ganz schnell an die richtigen Stellen gekommen. (GG § 2 - Freie Entfaltung)..... aber es wurde schon versucht!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Sharpo
> 
> 
> vor Jahren gingen mal diverse Schreiben in Vereinen rum, die ihren Mitgliedern unmissverständlich nahe legten, dass Tarn bzw. Militärkleidung (Camouflage) am Wasser nicht erwünscht ist im Sinne der Öffentlichkeit und des Ansehens des Anglers zu seiner Umwelt. Kein Spaß.... ist aber ganz schnell an die richtigen Stellen gekommen. (GG § 2 - Freie Entfaltung)..... aber es wurde schon versucht!



Ich weiss, deswegen erwähnte ich es.

Wo leben wir eigentlich?

Wo begeht ein Angler welcher schnell einen Fisch fotografiert Rechtsbruch?
Wo begeht ein Angler welcher einen Fisch zurück setzt Rechtsbruch?

Man hält sich an Gesetze und bekommt dann zu hören/ lesen..wir sind es selber Schuld weil..

Ich versteh diese Denke nicht.

Ich bin Schuld wenn man mein Haus anzündet weil ich es grün gestrichen habe?


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Sharpo - auf diesen Beitrag erwartest Du nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort.

Beruhige Dich und akzeptiere, dass Fehlverhalten am Wasser nicht ( mehr ) geduldet wird.

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@ RS








Ist es ein Fehlverhalten meinerseits, dass ich nun nach Wunsch der Duisburger Verwaltung jeden maßigen Fisch, den ich weder verwerten kann noch will (aus diversen Gründen) töten und ggf. entsorgen muss? ich kann kein Schild an den Haken machen - BITTE NUR EDELFISCHE WIE ZANDER ETC. BEISSEN.....


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Brauchst Du ja nicht.

Auch wenn Sie es im Vertrag festlegen, bleibt es m.M. nach rechtswidrig.

Durch diese provozierte Maßnahme soll reagiert werden.

An der überdies mangelnden Kontrolldichte wird das Nichts ändern...es bleibt alles beim Alten, weil sich die Angler weigern werden ,  Tiere ggf. kompostieren/entsorgen zu müssen.

Widerspricht dem Gesetz und läuft der Hege entgegen.

Warten wir auf den Präzedenzfall.

R.S.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

C&R

Hab einen Gerichtentscheid gelesen, Thema:
2 Angler wurden anzeige wegen Hälterung im Setzkescher.

Ein Gutachter konnte plausibel belegen das es Kässe ist, das Gesetz wurde als nichtig erklärt. 

Hats schon mal ein Gutachten bezüglich C&R gegeben?
Sollte vieleicht der gleiche Gutachter erstellen, der hat Ahnung.

mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,

Ja, ein Prozess ist eine super Sache, ausser wenn man ihn verliert. 
Dann ist dieses Urteil Vorbild für viele ähnliche Verfahren in der Zukunft. Da wird der Rest der Anglerschaft sich aber bedanken.
Eine juristische Lösung kommt nur als allerletztes in Frage, und nur dann, wenn ein Jurist der Meinung ist, wir haben gute Chancen. 

Jetzt ist noch die Zeit für Gespräche. Mögliche Ansprechpartner sind der Bürgermeister und die obere Fischereibehörde bei der Bezirksregierung. Vor allen Dingen muss man sich jetzt untereinander abstimmen, das ist im Moment das wichtigste.

Interessant wäre auch, zu prüfen, wer die alten Verträge der Stadt genehmigt hat, die Stadt vielleicht?

snEEP


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo zusammen,
denke das mit dem Gutachten kann auch ein Verband (da Übergreifendes Thema) erstmal ohne Anwalt und Richter in Auftrag geben.
Ziel sollte es sein, alle Argumente der Tierschützer die zu dieser Gesetzesllage geführt haben aufzureien, und anschließend zu Prüfen, ob jene zum einen durch anderes viel verwerflicher praktiziertes ausgehebelt wird (gleichheit vor dem Gesetz) und zum anderen, ob diese Tierschutzbegründungen entsprechend gegenbelegt oder abgemildert werden können um C&R zu ermöglichen oder zum Teil.
Sollte das nach Einstufeung des internen Beraterstabs als "Ist einen Versuch Wert" eingestuft werden können, so kann man das immer noch einem erfahrenen Anwaltsbüro zur Prüfung vorlegen. Obs dann vor gericht geht kann dann immer noch abgewartet werden.
Evtl. kann der Rotaryclub oder ähnlicher Zusammenschluss das mal beäugen soweit da einer dabei ist - das sind gebalte Kompetenzen gebündelt.    
Aber wofür haben wir den die Verbände.

Aber natürlich, wenn das im Gesprächen mit dem Natur- Tierschutz zu lösen ist, ist das immer besser. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die o.a. Zahlen, Daten, Fakten auch für ein kompetentes Gespräch von nöten sind. 

Die Stadt Duisburg wird die Gesetzte berücksichtigt haben wollen, ob es im Vertrag steht oder nicht. 

mfg
NM


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Aber wofür haben wir den die Verbände.



Den BV hast du schon mal dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Am Sonntag den 01.03.2015 ist die JHV vom Bezirk Duisburg des Rheinschen gewesen.

  Nun wird die Behörde etwas genauer.

  Der Behörde geht es ausschließlich um das Wohl der Tiere wie auch die Auswirkungen eines überalterten Fischbestandes auf die Ökologie der Gewässer in Duisburg.:c

  Es wird behauptet, dass Großkarpfen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme das Sediment so aufwühlen, dass die bereits abgelagerten Nährstoffe sich wieder im Wasser lösen.#d

  Dieses sorgt dann für eine Verschlechterung der Gewässerqualität.#d

  Zur Anmerkung, dies ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern der Behörde.

  Ich bitte um Gegenargumente, wissenschaftliche Nachweise, Links oder sonstiges was wichtig sein könnte.
#h
  Der Bezirksvorsitzende des RhFV,  wird jetzt alle Angelvereine, auch nicht Verbandsmitglieder, zu einem Runden- Tisch einladen.|krach:

  Die Behörden wollen ernst machen, es stehen mehrere Verbote im Raum, eins  davon ist ein Nachangelverbot an allen Duisburgern Gewässer nach 2017.:r:r:r:r:r

  Angler seit euch einig in Duisburg ansonsten|gutenach


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Es wird behauptet, dass Großkarpfen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme das Sediment so aufwühlen, dass die bereits abgelagerten Nährstoffe sich wieder im Wasser lösen


Warum dann ein Abknüppelgebot für alle nicht geschonten Fische statt gezielten Ausfanges von Großkarpfen?

Hat dazu die Behörde (die müsste ja  eigentlich Zahlen und Untersuchungen dazu haben) das für die Gewässer in Duisburg belegen können?

Für alle Gewässer?

Für einen Teil?

Warum sollen das alles Pächter dann unterzeichnen?



> Die Behörden wollen ernst machen, es stehen mehrere Verbote im Raum, eins davon ist ein Nachangelverbot an allen Duisburgern Gewässer nach 2017


Willkommen in der Realität....


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Schiffsschrauben wirbeln nichts auf?

Ich lach mich schlapp.

Wurden Wasserproben genommen nach dem Karpfen den Grund aufgewühlt haben?


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Es wird behauptet, dass GroßKarpfen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme das Sediment so aufwühlen, dass die bereits abgelagerten Nährstoffe sich wieder im Wasser lösen.



Gründe wodurch das Sediment aufgewühlt wird

Hochwasser
Schiffsverkehr

davon ab, so schlecht kann sich die Wasserqualität nicht ändern, sonst hätte es keine Großkarpfen in dem Gewässer.
Wie alt ist so ein Großkarpfen?
Karpfen werden 30 Jahre bis 40 Jahre alt.
In den 30 bis 40 Jahren hat sich das Sediment bestimmt schon mehrmals geändert auch ohne zutun der Fische.


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Die Behörden wollen ernst machen, es stehen mehrere Verbote im Raum, eins  davon ist ein Nachangelverbot an allen Duisburgern Gewässer nach 2017.:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> Angler seit euch einig in Duisburg ansonsten|gutenach



Das andere ein komplettes Angelverbot, wetten  -wenn die Bestimmungen nicht eingehalten werden ...
Das mit dem Nachtangelverbot wird sich m.E. irgentwann auf ganz Deutschland ausweiten. |gutenach|gutenach|closed:|closed:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mögliche "Gute Nacht"Szenarien gibts nicht erst seit gestern-wollten nur leider viele nicht hören sondern "nur" angeln.

Das mit der nachlassenden Gewässerqualität,verweise ich in Form einer derartigen Pauschalaussage mal ins Reich der (Behörden)Fabeln.

Klar..setze ich eine Mengenmässig zu grosse Horde K2 in einen unpassenden Minitümpel,ists durchaus möglich das die ohne Bestandsregulierung irgendwann peau a peau das Gewässer umpflügen und plattmachen..bis sich der Bestand von selbst regulieren dürfte

Aber um solche Gewässer gehts hier nicht die Bohne.

Wo sind seriöse Zahlen über die Population?Sonstige vergleichbare Studien?Geraten,Glaskugel,mal irgendwo irgendwas gelesen?

Oder riecht das nicht doch eher nach polit. Druck aus einer bestimmten Ecke? 

Nebenbei..wenns zu viele Großkarpfen gibt-wovon sind die (Genetik aussen vor) eigentlich so groß geworden?Burger King?

Und wieso Keule für alle wenn doch die Großkarpfen das Problem sind?

So langsam wirds echt lächerlich,mit was für Hirnrissigen "Argumenten"da jongliert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Irgendwann kapierts auch der letzte organisierte Angelfischer, dass auch der "gute, ethisch/moralisch sich höherstehend dünkende Vereinsangelfischer" keine Chance hat, wenn er nur immer Schützern, Behörden und den Angelfischerverbänden brav allen anglerfeindlichen Scheixx abnickt..

Sondern, dass es Ziel solcher Schützerindustrie und hier auch der Behörden ganz augenscheinlich ist, das Angeln insgesamt so unattraktiv zu machen - mit allen gesetzlichen Mitteln und allem was Behörden zu Verfügung steht darüber hinaus - dass nicht nur Angler irgendwann die Schnauze voll haben, sondern auch der organisierte Angelfischer dann lieber sein Geld zum Lottoladen statt zum Verein/Verband bringt - damit er sich irgendwann das Angeln nur noch im Ausland oder Urlaub auch leisten kann...

Die wollen einfach alle weghaben, Angler wie organisierte Angelfischer...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Bis das alle gerafft haben,dürfte der Zug wohl schon lange abgefahren sein.

Als nächstes schlage ich für die zuständige Behörde "argumentativ" folgende weitere Bösewichte vor:
(Sicher ist sicher)

Großbarsche..sind eh zu alt geworden,behindern den Gewässertechn.Generationsvertrag und fressen wohlmöglich arme Grundeln,Schwimmer wurden durch Flossenstrahlen einiger Kampflustiger Barschkämpen verletzt.Ab in die Pfanne mit den dicken gestreiften..sind ja eh Panzerknacker gleich suspekt gezeichnet.

Großhecht..auch so ein Kandidat,Attackiert unverfroren Wasservögel und wird,allerdings (noch) unbewiesen, fürs verschwinden von badenden Kaninchen verdächtigt.

Waller..das personifizierte Böse schlechthin..zig Schiffsunfälle durch 2m Riesen,frisst vermutlich auch Kinder bis zu einem Alter von ca.7 Jahren sowie unvorsichtige Senioren.Maßgeblich an Bergsenkungen und Schäden an Brückenpfeilern beteiligt.

Großzander..für Kormorane zu groß ,ergo weg damit.Die Natur muss schliesslich intakt bleiben.

Also angeln darf man somit weiterhin..oder etwa nicht?


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Guter Posting #6:q

Aber mal auf das Thema Nachtangelverbot retour.
Es gab da doch eigentlich nie ein Nachtangelverbot oder wurde das nur irgendwann mal aufgehoben?

Wenns da noch nie eines gab, mit welcher Begründung sollte nun ein Verbot erlassen werden?

Ot-
ich meine die wollen eher dort ein Nac*k*tangelverbot.
Wer macht denn sowas, da kommt doch kein Fisch an den Haken, wenn der schon den Angler in seiner vollen Pracht erblickt. 
Ot off


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Da gabs meines Wissens noch keines - eine Begründung ist doch eh wurscht, da lässt sich vieles finden (siehe Großkarpfen für allgemeines Knüppelgebot..).

Nochmal:
Es geht einfach drum, Angeln insgesamt immer unattraktiver zu machen..


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Naja aber wenn das Angeln hier im Lande unaktrativ gemacht werden sollte, geht doch keiner mehr hier in Deutschland angeln.

Bischen weitergesponnen, es kauft auch keiner mehr sein Angelzeug und Zubehör hier in Deutschland, da er ja eh nicht in Deutschland legal damit angeln darf.

Eine gute Steuereinnahme versiegt.
Umsatz liegt bei mehreren Millarden Euro.

Noch weitergesponnen, Staatliche Fischerreiprüfungen sind dann nicht mehr notwendig, ebenso die 200€ teuren Vorbereitungskurse, da man nur noch ausserhalb Deutschlands legal angeln darf, und dort sind die Prüfungen nicht notwendig und auch nicht anerkannt, da keine EU Prüfung, sondern nur eine Staatliche aus Deutschland.

Am Ende kommt dann sowas bei raus:
Da hier in Deutschland dann eh keiner mehr legal angeln darf, wird auch kein Besatz mehr vorgenommen, die Hege beschränkt sich dann nur noch auf einige Fischteiche, die Flüsse und Seen sind ein Paradies für jegliche Wasservögel und einige unverdrossene Schwarzangler.

Der Kormoran und Konsorten werden sich irgendwann von selber zurückziehen, da er und sie alle Fischbestände vernichtet haben. 

Wie gesagt, darf man nicht mehr angeln, warum sollte man noch hegen, nur um Fischräuber zu ernähren?

Solange die Vogelbetrachter und Konsorten solch eine Lobby haben, sind wir Angler nur zahlendes Herdenvieh.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenns da noch nie eines gab, mit welcher Begründung sollte nun ein Verbot erlassen werden?



Fehlende Kontrollmöglichkeiten

Schutz-und Ruhebedürfniss von Flora und Fauna.

Nachtangeln ist nur erschwerten Bedingungen durchführbar..Angler gefährdet somit sich und potentielle Fänge.

Ok..genauer betrachtet nicht mehr als Sinnfreie Totschlagphrasen aber da ist man ziemlich erfinderisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Solange die Vogelbetrachter und Konsorten solch eine Lobby haben, sind wir Angler nur zahlendes Herdenvieh.


Viel schlimmer:
Die organisierten Angelfischer zahlen noch ihre Verbände fürs (im besseren Falle) Nixtun, oder - schlimmerer Fall - dass die dem Schützerpack noch recht geben.

Da kommen mir immer die dümmsten Kälber in den Sinn, die ihre Metzger selber aussuchen..

Ich bin gespannt, ob, und wenn ja mit welcher Argumentation da der Rheinische (immerhin "Heimat"verband von Drossè, sagt auch schon viel..) und Westfalen/Lippe (die sich bei Frau Dr. einschleimen und gerne noch mehr bezahlen wollen für den DAFV) tätig werden, die ja beide da anliegende und damit betroffene Vereine haben..

Da habt ihr also die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ;-)


----------



## Knispel (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Fehlende Kontrollmöglichkeiten
> 
> Schutz-und Ruhebedürfniss von Flora und Fauna.
> 
> h



Das tollste ist aber - ich darf Nachts die Ufervegetation durchstreifen um nachtaktive Insekten abzulichten - das ist gestattet und es kann mir niemand verbieten ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



labralehn schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn das Angeln hier im Lande unaktrativ gemacht werden sollte, geht doch keiner mehr hier in Deutschland angeln.
> 
> Bischen weitergesponnen, es kauft auch keiner mehr sein Angelzeug und Zubehör hier in Deutschland, da er ja eh nicht in Deutschland legal damit angeln darf.
> 
> ...



Unattraktiv heisst ja nicht,dass das angeln in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren verboten wird.

Es werden "nur" die Daumenschrauben angezogen,Regelungen werden verschärft,neu gesetzt.

Ist ja im Prinzip nix neues,nur kümmerte sich bis dato kein Borstenvieh drum.

Weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen (Angler )Seite...ein bischen Räuber und Gendarm Spiel.

War ja mal Thema..legal,illegal,scheixxegal

Das dürfte sich ändern,die Sache erreicht eine neue negative "Qualität",vor allem wenn die Kontrolle der Einhaltung auf den Pächter abgewälzt wird.

Ich kenne Gewässer,wo die Vereinseigene Fischereiaufsicht kein Problem damit hat,die Fische von c&d Kollegen hilfsbereit und Verständnisvoll per Digicam abzulichten,dürfte dann flachfallen.

Es lauert dann permanent die
Anzeigenkeule.

Desweiteren darfst du ja weiter fischen..rein für die Pfanne.
(sagt DAFV GF Dr.Spahn ja auch )

Nachhaltigkeit gäbe es auch weiterhin..nach deinen zahlenmässig individuell verwertbaren und auch erlaubten Fängen einpacken und heim

Kann dann evtl.ein kurzer Angeltag werden aber das ist ja dabei irrelevant.

Wem es nicht passt..Hobby wechseln,in die Illegalität flüchten oder im liberalerem Ausland fischen.

Wobei letzteres für viele in D nicht so einfach ist sofern man nicht rel.Grenznah wohnt.Als Duisburger(bzw Ruhrgebietler wäre das(Mobilität vorausgesetzt) machbar..löst nur das Primärproblem in D nicht denn:

Geplante Duisburger Angelverhältnisse drohen, wenns dumm läuft,nahezu überall.Das kann ein Flächenbrand werden.

Wäre nahezu die letzte glaubhafte Chance ,hier Verbandsseitig endlich mal Flagge zu zeigen und Arxxx in der Hose zu beweisen.Aber nicht die weisse Fahne wie gewohnt:banghead:

SOLIDARITÄT und einstehen für die Betroffenen.Dafür werden sie bezahlt. 

Kann schiefgehen..tun sie nix ausser Achselzucken,ists ein (weiterer)Schlag ins Gesicht.


Lässt man sich einmal zu oft die Wurst vom Brot klauen,ists beim nächsten Mal die Butter.Bis du nur noch mit ner trockenen Scheibe Brot dastehst.

Vergiss die Angelindustrie-die hätte schon lange aufschreien müssen.Ausser die sehen im globalen Umsatz Angel-D als zu verschmerzende Peanuts an.

Aber den grossen Vorwegschrei hätte der informierte Angler schon vor längerer Zeit Richtung DAFV oder noch zu VDSF Zeiten rausbrüllen sollen.Ausser hüsteln kam da aber nix:banghead:


@Knispel
Ja..es gibt halt echte legal Naturschützende Naturnutzer und den doofen alles erduldenden Pseudonaturschützenden Bundesdeutschen Angler den mit genau dieser Argumentation die eigenen Verbände in B-W des Nachts auf die heimische Couch verfrachtet haben


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Es werden alle Vereine vom Bezirksvorsitzenden des Rhfv( auch die nicht im Rheinischen sind) angeschrieben, welche ein Gewässer der Stadt haben. 
Treffen soll sein am 17.03.2015 16.00Uhr.
Wenn jemanden hier im Forum ist der in einem dieser Vereine ist, fragt eure Vorstände und kommt.☺


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Find ich gut, bin gespannt, welche Richtung die einschlagen werden, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern (bzw. ob überhaupt...)...

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden..


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> ...auch die nicht im Rheinischen sind...


Das nenn ich mal "über den Tellerrrand gucken". #6


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nun wartet erst einmal ab, wieviel % der Representanten der Vereine erscheinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Da wohl über 90% der Vereine vor Ort im "Interesse" ihrer "Angelfischer" eh schon unterschrieben haben und nur 3 oder 4 überhauptt erkannt, was da droht - da haste recht, bin ich auch mal gespannt wie viele da erscheinen..


----------



## Daserge (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

mit 16 Uhr ist der Termin aber auch so gewählt, dass möglichst wenige Vereinsverteter überhaupt die Möglichkeit haben dort hinzugehen.

P.S. : Ich hab Gleitzeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Auch ne "bewährte Verbands- und Behördentaktik"....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Die Sitzungen 2016/17 könnten bei einem dann evtl. bestehenden Nachtangelverbot ja ab 20 Uhr stattfinden.Praktisch.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Termin ist abgesagt.#q

  Die Behörde sieht kein Handlungsbedarf mehr.:r

  Da die Mehrheit der Verein den Nachtragsvertrag unterzeichnet hat, gibt es keinen Gesprächsbedarf mehr seitens der Behörde.#q#q#q

  Die Verträge wurden von der Oberen Fischereibehörde genehmigt und sind damit Rechtskräftig.

  Die Pächter (Vereine) sind nun daran gebunden die Inhalte einzuhalten.

  Die 2 bis 3 Pächter, von 17, welche nicht unterzeichnet haben, sollen dann nach 2017 dazu gezwungen werden.

  Traurige in dieser Angelegenheit ist, dass in Duisburg von den 17 Vereinen, die ein städtisches Gewässer gepachtet haben, nur 4 im Rheinischen sind. 

  Interessant wird es noch auf der JHV des Stadtverband der Sportfischer Duisburg ende März. Dieser hat die 6 Seen Platte in Duisburg gepachtet.

http://www.stadtverbandduisburg.de

  Hier ist noch fraglich, ob diese das unterzeichnet haben. 
  Mitglieder in diesem sind unterandrem Vereine, die kein eigenes Gewässer in Duisburg haben.

  Darunter finden sich auch Spezialvereine, welche die Karpfenfischerei betreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Nicht, dass mich das wirklich wundert - Versagen der organisierten Angelfischer seit Jahren auf ganzer Linie, dass Behörden überhaupt auf solche Ideen kommen.

Und dass Vereine so bescheuert sind, das zu unterschreiben - besser kein Kommentar..

Zum Thema "Ideen" und "Karpfenangeln" auch was aus Brandenburg, wo generelles Verbot von Karpfenbesatz diskutiert wird:
http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/angler-bangen-um-karpfen-id9173386.html

Und wenn das erstmal im "angelliberalen" Brandenburg durch ist, ist der Remmel und andere Anglerfeinde aus Behörden und (DAFV)Verbänden auch in NRW da schnell dabei - wetten?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass mich das wirklich wundert - Versagen der organisierten Angelfischer seit Jahren auf ganzer Linie, dass Behörden überhaupt auf solche Ideen kommen.
> 
> Und dass Vereine so bescheuert sind, das zu unterschreiben - besser kein Kommentar..?



Ja die Vorstände|uhoh: viel unwissen in den Vereinen.

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Behörden das durchsetzten wollen.


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Termin ist abgesagt.
> Die Behörde sieht kein Handlungsbedarf mehr.
> Da die Mehrheit der Verein den Nachtragsvertrag unterzeichnet hat...


Erschreckend! #d

Ein ganz übles Signal weit über Duisburg hinaus. |evil:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Da die Mehrheit der Verein den Nachtragsvertrag unterzeichnet hat, gibt es keinen Gesprächsbedarf mehr seitens der Behörde.#q#q#q



Da wäre die Behörde ja auch schön blöd.

Das überlässt sie lieber anderen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ihr kennt die Simpsons, den Anfang????
Na denn....................

Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ob die alle ihre Mitglieder gefragt haben?

@Thomas:

#6

So sind viele der Vereinsvorstände. 
Posten bekleiden und nix in der Birne haben. 
Und vorallem immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gehen.
Könnte ja schlimmer kommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ob die alle ihre Mitglieder gefragt haben?
> 
> @Thomas:
> 
> ...



 Komm mal runter.
 Jeder erhält den Vorstand den er verdient.
Wenn die Angler nix in der Birne haben und "nur" Angeln wählen sie mal eben oft Jemanden der auch "nur" so einen Job macht.
 So wie eben alle Angler zusammen die Schuld haben wenn Angeln in Deutschland immer mehr Probleme erhält.
 Wenn man Jemanden wählt, spricht man Ihm sein Vertrauen aus, entweder weil man es selbst nicht machen möchten, oder meint *diese Person* könne es besser.
 Warum also soll der dann wegen jeder Kleinigkeit seine Mitglieder befragen?



 Nebenbei da gehen schon einige Stunden bei drauf auch wenn man es "nur" nebenbei macht.
 Bei größeren Vereinen oder Verbandsarbeit werden das schon 1-2 Stunden am Tag werden, bei einigen Personen oft noch deutlich mehr.
 Der Tag hat 24 Stunden, wer arbeitet, Familie hat, dann noch Angelt und 1-3 Posten hat, der wird nicht auch noch in der Lage sein sich auf dem laufenden zu halten in dem er vielleicht täglich stundenlang im Netz unterwegs ist.
 Irgend etwas leidet dann immer.

 Wer hier so wie Wir massenhaft liest und schreibt, kann nicht der Normalfall sein, *Wir* haben schon einen gewissen Knall.

 Da sollte man schon mal nachdenklich betrachten, was man Selbst wirklich macht, außer sich zu beklagen das nichts gemacht wird.

 Denn was ist schlimmer?
 Etwas nicht zu wissen und dann aus Unwissenheit etwas falsch zu machen, oder zu verpennen, 
 oder etwas besser zu wissen und dieses  Wissen dann nicht einzubringen um so den Fehler zu vermeiden.

 Ich denke mehr Wissen zu haben, bedeutet auch mehr Verantwortung.
 Ein verantwortungsloser mieser Arsch, wer Andere bewusst Fehler machen lässt und dann zwar anklagt aber selbst nichts machte.

 Wer also im viel im Netz ist und selbst so einen Posten nicht inne hat, kann immer noch als Zuträger von Informationen einwirken.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Und das hat was zu tun mit dem (absolut unnötigen, rechtlich nicht durchsetzbaren) unterschreiben der Nachverträge mit Abknüppelgebot durch die Vereine, gewünscht von den Behörde?


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Komm mal runter.
> Jeder erhält den Vorstand den er verdient.
> Wenn die Angler nix in der Birne haben und "nur" Angeln wählen sie mal eben oft Jemanden der auch "nur" so einen Job macht.
> So wie eben alle Angler zusammen die Schuld haben wenn Angeln in Deutschland immer mehr Probleme erhält.
> ...



Bin unten. Sind halt auch Fakten.
Wenn man solch einen Job übernimmt, dann hat man diesen vernünftig zu machen und nicht "blind" solche Nachverträge zu unterzeichnen. Dazu habe ich Dir auch eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Daserge (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wer hat den da was unterschrieben. Unser Verein hat ein Gewässer von der Stadt und ist im RFHV, dennoch haben wir keine Info bekommen noch etwas unterschrieben.


----------



## Sharpo (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Daserge schrieb:


> Wer hat den da was unterschrieben. Unser Verein hat ein Gewässer von der Stadt und ist im RFHV, dennoch haben wir keine Info bekommen noch etwas unterschrieben.



Scroll doch einfach mal höher. Steht alles da, Die Stadt Duisburg hat Besprechungstermin abgesagt weil die Mehrheit der Vereine den Vertrag unterzeichnet hat.


----------



## Daserge (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

es ging sich also nur um die Stadt Duisburg und nicht um alle Städte in NRW. Dann habe ich was falsch verstanden.

Wobei das wahrscheinlich der nächste Schritt ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



> Steht alles da, Die Stadt Duisburg hat Besprechungstermin abgesagt weil die Mehrheit der Vereine den Vertrag unterzeichnet hat


Und dass es 3 - 4 Vereine in Duisburg/Umgebung gab, die nicht so dumpfblöde waren, sowas zu unterschreiben.




> Wobei das wahrscheinlich der nächste Schritt ist


Eine Wette dagegen würd ich jedenfalls nicht abschliessen...............


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bin unten. Sind halt auch Fakten.
> Wenn man solch einen Job übernimmt, dann hat man diesen vernünftig zu machen und nicht "blind" solche Nachverträge zu unterzeichnen.



 Das stimmt.
 Da wurde der Job wohl arg vernachlässigt oder bewusst der Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes gewählt.

 So etwas darf man aus meiner Sicht nicht unterzeichnen.
 Das Schlimme ist das nun auf die, die es ablehnten der Druck gewachsen ist, es nun auch zu tun.
 Weil sonst ja die Gewässer an die Zeichner gehen könnten.

 Gemeinsam sind wir stark, hat man wieder versagt.#q


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Bernd - du weist doch auch wie viele Vorstände denken : Erst einmal unterschreiben und denn Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen - es kümmer sich eh keiner darum und wo kein Kläger ist  .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

So ist das leider - und mehr kann ich dazu ja nicht schreiben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt die Simpsons, den Anfang????
> Na denn....................
> 
> Ich darf nichts schreiben über Intelligenz und Kompetenz bei Vereinen und Verbänden..
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass es 3 - 4 Vereine in Duisburg/Umgebung gab, die nicht so dumpfblöde waren, sowas zu unterschreiben...


Auch hier sind kräftige Systemfehler zu erkennen.
 Die Vereine scheinen untereinander wenig vernetzt zu sein, eine gemeinsame Meinungsbildung und Haltung wäre sicherlich hilfreich gewesen.
 Auch scheint man mir wenig gute Drähte zum Verpächter (Wirtschaftsbetriebe AÖR) und der politischen Vertretung der Stadt selbst zu haben, wenn mit ihnen nicht mal was besprochen wird, sie es nur vorgelegt bekommen und die Wahl zwischen Friss oder Stirb haben.

 Natürlich wäre eine Intervention Sache der jeweiligen Verbände gewesen.
 Der Rheinische wollte sich einklinken und alle Betroffenen an den Tisch holen, auch wenn nur ein kleiner Teil bei ihm Mitglied ist; finde ich nach wie vor lobenswert.
 Wo ist denn der Rest organisiert, wenn dies der Fall ist?
 Hätte evtl. auch ein anderer LV den Hintern vom warmen Bürostuhl hoch kriegen müssen?

 Es wäre natürlich empfehlenswert, wenn weiter an dem Thema geackert wird, egal ob schon unterschrieben oder nicht. Die LFischVO ist bewusst anders/strenger ausgelegt worden, als vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehen, das ist einer der Hebel.
 Dazu reicht es aber wohl nicht mehr, wenn man beim Wirtschaftsbetrieb/Verpächter quengelt, sondern es muss in der Chefetage, also der obersten Verwaltung & der politischen Vertretung angesetzt werden.
 Lobbyarbeit 1.0, es gibt Institutionen, die dafür bezahlt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Vor allem sollten sich die NRW-Verbanditen (endlich) mal schlau machen, welche weiteren öffentlichen Verpächter sowas oder Ähnliches noch planen - sowas "fällt ja nicht vom Himmel", sondern wird wohl eher gezielt geremmelt.........


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Vereine scheinen untereinander wenig vernetzt zu sein, eine gemeinsame Meinungsbildung und Haltung wäre sicherlich hilfreich gewesen.
> 
> 
> Lobbyarbeit 1.0, es gibt Institutionen, die dafür bezahlt werden.



Guter Beitrag.

 Aber vermutlich sind die Vereine eher Gegner als Partner.
 Das ist halt der Haken wenn es viele Vereine vor Ort gibt die versuchen zu pachten.
 Gegner lassen sich verbinden (Verband),
 aber zur Zusammenarbeit muss man sie eher zwingen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem sollten sich die NRW-Verbanditen (endlich) mal schlau machen, welche weiteren öffentlichen Verpächter sowas oder Ähnliches noch planen - sowas "fällt ja nicht vom Himmel", sondern wird wohl eher gezielt geremmelt.........



Genau bei dieser Vorstellung (nämlich einer rein politisch-ideologischen Einflussnahme auf eine an Gesetze gebundene Behörde) bekomme ich Demokratietechnische Kopfschmerzen und einen üblen Geruch in der Nase..die Sache stinkt nämlich von vorne bis hinten danach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Je nu - unsere kompetenten Verbandler werden schon mit ihrer ganzen Kraft dafür sorgen, dass Angler weiterhin ... (den Satz nach eigenem Belieben vollenden).........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

..das Geld auch gleich in den Lokus hätten werfen können.


----------



## Sneep (11. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo,

da steckt kein finsterer Plan dahinter, die lesen in Duisburg auch Zeitung. Das ist eine direkte Folge des C&R Urteils gegen den Großfischpark.

Was das Verhältnis  der Angler untereinander betrifft.
Das ist von tiefem Mißtrauen geprägt Der Andere will nur meine stelle und meine fische.. Der er ist folglich der Feind. 
Nicht umsonst waren wir die Gruppe, die als längste in Ost und West getrennt war.

Viele in der Angelei wollen unbedingt mitreden, haben aber im Fall des Falles nichts sinnvolles zu sagen. Der Vorsitzende sägt jeden frühzeitig ab, der ihm gefährlich werden könnte.

Im Vorstand immer darauf achten, dass man keinen "Sportfreund" im Rücken hat.

Es ist immer wieder erschütternd, wie schlecht wir aufgestellt sind.
Da brauche ich nicht auf die Verbände schauen, das geht beim einzelnen Mitglied schon los.

sneep


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das ist eine direkte Folge des C&R Urteils gegen den Großfischpark...


Da bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung.
Allerdings wurde den wenigen, die schon direkt nach der "Doku" sagten, dass da so einiges auf die Angler zukommen wird in genau dieser Richtung, vorgeworfen: _"sie sind Spinner, ständige Schwarzmaler... es geht nur gegen die paar 'Trophäenangler', die Puffbesucher & das ist doch richtig so... mich und meine waidgerechte, durch Prüfung zertifizierte Angelei wird da nie von tangiert... "_

Und heute, wo ich auch wieder mit ein paar wenigen Spinnern und ständigen Schwarzmalern sage, dass die Doku, das Urteil, die Duisburger Umsetzung dem Remmel und einer Menge Co.'s voll in die Hände spielen... |kopfkrat

Ich hasse es, dass mein Pessimismus ständig durch die Realität sogar übertroffen wird.


----------



## ronram (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

*hust*...da muss ich doch spontan an eine meiner Äußerungen in diesem Thread bezüglich der Unantastbarkeit des "normalen" Anglers denken.


...den normalen Angler gibt es nicht. 
...jeden kann es treffen.
(Und ich denke auch, dass sneep da einen sehr wichtigen Punkt anspricht.  Die Anglerschaft in Deutschland, in NRW,  ist keine homogene Gruppe, sondern von Konkurrenz geprägt und somit auch nicht fähig gemeinsam eine gemeinschaftliche Stellungnahme/Meinung kund zu tun.)

Beispiele gibt es genug. Ich persönlich muss da direkt an die allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit in den Häfen der HGK (Rhein bei Köln) denken.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da steckt kein finsterer Plan dahinter, die lesen in Duisburg auch Zeitung. Das ist eine direkte Folge des C&R Urteils gegen den Großfischpark.
> 
> sneep



Na ja, ich behaupte das all das eher damit zusammenhängt, das Tierschutz zum Staatsziel gemacht wurde.

Nur haben viele halt immer gedacht das, dieses dann ja nichts ändern würde...falsch gedacht.#q
Das dauert halt, weil viele es so ja gar nicht wollten und nun verzögert umsetzen.
Uns geht es zu schnell und zu weit, 
aber die Gegenseite beginnt die Umsetzung nun einzufordern.
Mal ein Link wie die Gegenseite darüber denkt;
http://www.tierschutzbuero.de/20-00...chlechtes-zeugnis-fuer-tierschutzpolitik-aus/

Hoppla, da findet Ihr gleich auch noch ein Vorurteil bestätigt.
Wenn Angler (Tierquäler) mehrheitlich Männer sind, sind Tierschützende (Tierschützer wäre unpassend männlich) ähnlich mehrheitlich Frauen.
Wer hätte so etwas vermutet.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich behaupte das all das eher damit zusammenhängt, das Tierschutz zum Staatsziel gemacht wurde.
> 
> Nur haben viele halt immer gedacht das, dieses dann ja nichts ändern würde...falsch gedacht.#q
> Das dauert halt, weil viele es so ja gar nicht wollten und nun verzögert umsetzen.


So isses...



kati48268 schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde den wenigen, die schon direkt nach der "Doku" sagten, dass da so einiges auf die Angler zukommen wird in genau dieser Richtung, vorgeworfen: _"sie sind Spinner, ständige Schwarzmaler... es geht nur gegen die paar 'Trophäenangler', die Puffbesucher & das ist doch richtig so... mich und meine waidgerechte, durch Prüfung zertifizierte Angelei wird da nie von tangiert... "_
> 
> Und heute, wo ich auch wieder mit ein paar wenigen Spinnern und ständigen Schwarzmalern sage, dass die Doku, das Urteil, die Duisburger Umsetzung dem Remmel und einer Menge Co.'s voll in die Hände spielen... |kopfkrat


Einige wachen früher auf, andere später, andere sind Verbandler und wachen wohl nie (mehr) auf...

Wir haben gewarnt und informiert...

Was die "Vertreter" der organisierten Angelfischer draus machen, kann man an den allerorts mehr werdenden Restriktionen sehen ... 

Und dass diese Drossisten bald bundesweit rumremmeln und -spahnen, und das in allen Ländern Einzug hält, davor warne ich auch schon lange....
Ohne dass es jemand kümmert bei den organisierten - die machen weiter wie bisher: 
Kopp in Sand und alles schlucken, was angerichtet wird.... (Karpfenbesatzverbot Brandenburg, geplante "ökologische" Fischereigesetze/verordnungen in B-W, und NDS, Foputhema in S-H, Nachtangelverbote B-W und Saar, Abknüppelgebot Bayern. Pachtverträge wie hier in NRW ändern, Schleppverbote in Meckpomm, und, und, und...)

Und wenn jetzt wie hier schon Vereine so grundbescheuert sind, einen solchen "Nachvertrag" ohne jede Not und rechtliche Grundlage zu unterschreiben, da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn in den Verbänden (die sich aus den Vereinsoberen rekrutieren) auch nicht gerade die hellsten Lichter zu scheinen scheinen..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mahlzeit !

Zitat von Sneep :

Was das Verhältnis  der Angler untereinander betrifft.
Das ist von tiefem Mißtrauen geprägt Der Andere will nur meine stelle und meine fische.. Der er ist folglich der Feind. 
Nicht umsonst waren wir die Gruppe, die als längste in Ost und West getrennt war.

Viele in der Angelei wollen unbedingt mitreden, haben aber im Fall des  Falles nichts sinnvolles zu sagen. Der Vorsitzende sägt jeden frühzeitig  ab, der ihm gefährlich werden könnte.

Im Vorstand immer darauf achten, dass man keinen "Sportfreund" im Rücken hat.

Es ist immer wieder erschütternd, wie schlecht wir aufgestellt sind.
Da brauche ich nicht auf die Verbände schauen, das geht beim einzelnen Mitglied schon los.

Zitat Ende

#6#6#6:q:q:q

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen !!!!!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Dem ist sicherlich nicht überall so, kenne Vorstandsarbeit auch ganz anders. |rolleyes

 In diesem Fall liegt eine Ursache wohl eher in der mangelnden Kooperation der Vereine untereinander. 

 Natürlich hat ein Verein, der hauptsächlich oder gar komplett an der Wasserader nur eines einzigen Verpächters hängt, diesem gegenüber einen nicht gerade guten Verhandlungsstand, erst recht nicht, wenn Konkurrenzvereine evtl. auch noch scharf auf die Strecken sind.
 Solche Mankos hätte man zuvor Vereinsseitig mit guter Lobby- & Netzwerkarbeit zumindest teilweise ausgleichen müssen. Scheinbar nicht passiert.

 Jetzt, im Nachgang, sollten sich die betroffenen Vereine, ob schon unterschrieben oder nicht, ob mit Rheinischer Verbandshilfe oder nicht, trotzdem an einen Tisch setzen und schauen, wie sie gemeinsam diese Sch*** evtl. doch noch vom Tisch kriegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da steckt kein finsterer Plan dahinter, die lesen in Duisburg auch Zeitung. Das ist eine direkte Folge des C&R Urteils gegen den Großfischpark.



Dann haben diese Leser nicht die Bohne verstanden,worum es dabei überhaupt ging


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann haben diese Leser nicht die Bohne verstanden,worum es dabei überhaupt ging



Soll öfters vorkommen.

Die es aber eigentlich verstehen müssten haben in der Mehrheit diese Regelung akzeptiert.
Sogar die oberste Fischereibehörde.

Dies ist der eigentliche Skandal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Soll öfters vorkommen.
> 
> Die es aber eigentlich verstehen müssten haben in der Mehrheit diese Regelung akzeptiert.
> Sogar die oberste Fischereibehörde.
> ...


Erkannt Sharpo, das ist wieder mal der Punkt:
Dass die organisierten Angelfischer von ihren "Vertretern" durch das Unterschreiben wieder mal so in de Pfanne gehauen wurden und das dann nachher ausbaden können....


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Warum soll die Fischereibehörde auch etwas negieren, was offenbar auf Seiten der Anglerschaft auf breite Zustimmung stößt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Der organisierten Angelfischer, nicht der Angler oder der Anglerschaft..


----------



## BERND2000 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erkannt Sharpo, das ist wieder mal der Punkt:
> Dass die organisierten Angelfischer von ihren "Vertretern" durch das Unterschreiben wieder mal so in de Pfanne gehauen wurden und das dann nachher ausbaden können....



 Ausbaden tun es die Angler und vor allem die Fische/Natur.
 Eigentlich gäbe es aber eine Behörde die genau dieses überwachen und absichern soll.
 Nebenbei muss sie wohl die Verträge genehmigen.

 Auch wenn ich nicht die genaue Gesetzeslage kenne, wäre es vielleicht Ihre Aufgabe gewesen C&R zu unterbinden und nun zum Schutz von Natur, Fischen und Anglern so etwas nicht zu genehmigen.

 Ich denke das meinte Sharpo.#6


----------



## ronram (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wieso ist denn eigentlich die untere Fischereibehörde der Stadt Duisburg immer wieder im Gespräch? 
Die ist doch überhaupt nicht zuständig,  wenn die Stadt Duisburg am Fischereipachtvertrag beteiligt ist.

Habe ich da nur etwas falsch verstanden oder interessiert man sich einfach nicht dafür, was so im Fischereigesetz zur sachlichen Zuständigkeit der Fischereibehörden steht?


Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht die genaue Gesetzeslage kenne, wäre es vielleicht Ihre Aufgabe gewesen C&R zu unterbinden und nun zum Schutz von Natur, Fischen und Anglern so etwas nicht zu genehmigen.



Variante DU..vermeintlichen Teufel(c&r) mit dem realen Totschlagszwang Beelzebub austreiben.

Begründet und bewiesen mit...ja womit überhaupt?

Böse Großkarpfen?

Kompetenz wie Fakten scheinen da Behördenseitig entweder abhanden gekommen zu sein oder es gab von Großinquisitor Remmel über den Weg der städt. Wirtschaftsbetriebe die externe Ideologiepeitsche zwecks kreativ umzugestaltender Weiterreichung ?

Wer da als Interessenverband nicht nachhakt und ein wenig wühlt..selber Schuld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Jeder organisierte Angelfischer kriegt halt den Vereinsvorstand und Verband, den er will, wählt und verdient....

Die organisierten Angelfischer wollen in Duisburg halt wohl (Ausnahmen abgesehen, wie die drei clevereren Vereine, die (noch?) nicht unterschrieben haben) wie verlangt gerne alles willenlos abknüppeln, was nicht Schonzeit/Schonmaß hat...

Passt doch - sie kriegen was sie wollen, wählen und bezahlen..


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder organisierte Angelfischer kriegt halt den Vereinsvorstand und Verband, den er will, wählt und verdient....
> 
> Die organisierten Angelfischer wollen in Duisburg halt wohl (Ausnahmen abgesehen, wie die drei clevereren Vereine, die (noch?) nicht unterschrieben haben) wie verlangt gerne alles willenlos abknüppeln, was nicht Schonzeit/Schonmaß hat...
> 
> Passt doch - sie kriegen was sie wollen, wählen und bezahlen..



Thomas, denn lass sie doch. 
1.) Erst alles abschlagen müssen, 
2.) Gewisse Arten können nur noch mit Besatz unterstützt werden, 
3.) Diese Arten werden von Tierschutzseite als geschont eingestuft und nicht mehr besetzt, damit sich die Bestände erholen, 
4.) generelles Angelverbot in betreffenden Gewässern, damit der Schutz besser umsetzbar ist , 
5.) Aus der Angelei  ....

So zumindest würde ich es machen, um Angler vom Wasser zu entfernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Du beschreibst teilweise die Gefahren gut, die ich sehe...

Wobei Besatz aus Naturschutzsicht meist eh grundsätzlich kritisch gesehen wird und man aus Tierschutzsicht ja nur zur Verwertung angeln können sollte, ist da der näxte Schritt absehbar:
Fischarten, die besetzt werden, dürfen grundsätzlich nicht beangelt werden - muss man sie besetzen, wäre es ja kein nachhaltiges abschöpfen des Ertrages, sondern die entsprechende Art zu schonen, bis sie wieder nachhaltig befischbar wäre.

Was momentan passiert in ganz Deutschland (Fopu, Karpfenbesatzverbot Abknüppelgebote, Betretungsverbote etc.) , sind alles kleine Einzelschritte, die aber in der Gesamtheit bei Durchsetzung im einen Land als "gutes Beispiel", auch in weiteren kommen werden.

Und die Stück für Stück Angeln, wie man es kannte, zum reinen Fleischmachen nach Ertragskraft des Gewässers machen werden. 

Keine Jahreskarten mehr, nur noch Tageskarten. Ertragskraft des Gewässer wird bestimmt, (z.B. 200 Kilo/Jahr), das geteilt durch die Zahl der auszugebenden Tageskarten (z. B. 100). 
Dann darf/muss mit jeder Tageskarte 2 kg Fisch entnommen werden. 
Bei erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Angeln sofort einzustellen, bei Fang eines Kapitalen wird entsprechende Anzahl Tageskarten nicht mehr ausgegeben.
Es gibt keine Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße mehr, da die unnötig sind, wenn man sich nur an die nachhaltige Ertragskraft hält, so dass dann endgültig JEDER Fisch zu knüppeln ist.

Nach Ausgabe der 100  Tageskarten wird dann das Beispielgewässer hier eben in dem Jahr vollends fürs Angeln gesperrt, da der nachhaltige Ertrag abgeschöpft werden konnte  - Tier- und Naturschützer werden jubeln. 

Und dazu dienen auch als Anfang solche Abknüppelgebote wie hier in Duisburg. Da geht es ja nicht in erster Linie drum, zu verhindern, dass Fische zurückgesetzt werden.

Sondern darum, dass man erst mal locker und einfach jeden rechtlich angehen kann, der einen Fisch zurücksetzt - bisher war das ja eher schwierig im Einzelfall zu beweisen, bei einem allgemeinen Abknüppelgebot wird das schon deutlich einfacher...

_(jajajaja, ich weiss, ich bin ein Schwarzseher und Hetzer - und hatte bisher mit allem ja auch immer unrecht, gelle??  - oder so.....)
_
Die "klugen und kompetenten" Vereine habens unterschrieben - Petra und die Behörden wirds freuen.............

Leid tut mirs nur für die drei clevereren Vereine, die nicht unterschrieben hatten und die jetzt mit in diese Scheixxe gezogen werden und ohne Unterschrift unter solchen Unsinn wohl ihr Pachtgewässer verlieren werden..

Können sie sich bei den jahrelang schlafenden Verbänden und ihren "klugen und kompetenten" , unterschreibenden Nachbarvereinen bedanken....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Viel Quark und wenig zu Ende gedachtes.

Die Angler haben durch ihre Handlungen einen großen Teil Mitschuld an der Misere. Besatzorgien mit fangfähigen Fischen, Karpfenbesatz in Gewässern in die dieser Fisch nicht reingehört (und damit Zerstörung der auch für Angler interessanten Hecht/Schleien Gewässer), oft keine Rücksichtnahme auf sensible Uferbereiche und Müll hinterlassen sind nur einige Tatsachen, die sich nicht wegargumentieren lassen.

Dass der Deutsche Angler einfach nur angeln will und in der Masse keinerlei Ambitionen hegt, für seine Rechte einzustehen und zu kämpfen, dass er sehr oft eine verknöcherte und dem angeln fremde Greisenfrakton in Vereinen und Verbänden mit der Wahrung der Interessen beauftragt, ohne diesen jedoch einen konkreten Auftrag zu vermitteln ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Statt dessen herrscht das hoffen auf einen Messias, der vom Himmel herabsteigt und dafür Sorge trägt, dass jeder ungestört und ganz nach seinem Belieben angeln kann. Und bis dahin übt man sich in zivilem Ungehorsam und Ignoration der fatalen Entwicklung.
Die organisierten scheren sich in der Masse einen feuchten Dreck darum,  was in Ihrer Verbandswelt passiert und lassen zu, dass das einzige  Relikt vernünftigen Verbandswesens, nämlich der ehemalige DAV, endgültig  eliminiert wird. Die nicht organisierten reißen das Maul nicht an den  Stellen auf, an denen es die größte Wirkung zeigen kann. Nämlich als organisierter  Angler in Vereinen und Verbänden. Statt dessen übt man sich in der  virtuellen Schreierei, die jedoch nur additionell zu organisiertem  Handeln wirklich Wirkung zeigen kann.


Der Naturschutz ist punktuell verärgert, und zwar zu Recht. Man traut den Anglern nicht, ebenfalls zu Recht, es sei denn es besteht schon eine gewachsene Zusammenarbeit (leider viel zu selten).

Der Tierschutz und die Tierrechtler nehmen sowohl die Vorlagen der Angler, als auch die Untätigkeit und den vorauseilenden Gehorsam derer Vertreter dankend entgegen und drehen die Schrauben immer fester.

Behörde und Politik haben keinen Schimmer, weder von Naturschutz noch vom angeln und schon gar nicht davon, wie man beides in Einklang bringen kann. Man gibt den Strömungen der gesellschaftlichen Meinung nach und urteilt danach, was die meiste Gunst und/oder die wenigsten Probleme bringt. 

Der VDSF und heutige DAFV haben sich selbst Handfesseln angelegt und sehen keine andere Möglichkeit, als den eingeschlagenen Weg des vorauseilenden Gehorsams weiter zu beschreiten. Niemals haben sie es fertig gebracht, zum einen die Angler und Vereine durch sinnvolle Regeln und Gesetze in die angebrachten Schranken zu verweisen, zum anderen dann mit sauberer und breiter Brust das Recht auf eine ordentliche und naturverträgliche Ausübung der Angelfischerei, ohne verquere Tierschutz- und Tierrechtgedanken in Politik und Gesellschaft, zu pochen. 

Das läuft jetzt seit fast 35 Jahren so und es muss eigentlich nur verwundern, dass in Deutschland überhaupt noch geangelt werden kann.
Den Krieg haben die Angler jedenfalls unwiderruflich verloren, da ist nichts mehr zu retten oder zu reparieren.

Und Thomas hat Recht wenn er sagt, dass die Angler genau das bekommen, was sie gewählt und bezahlt haben.

Aber auch die nicht organisierten bekommen genau das, was sie sich erarbeitet haben, nämlich nichts bzw. solche Vorschriften wie das Abknüppelgebot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Denk ich ans Angeln in Deutschland (respektive hier Duisburg), in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Viel Quark und wenig zu Ende gedachtes.
> 
> Die Angler haben durch ihre Handlungen einen großen Teil Mitschuld an der Misere. Besatzorgien mit fangfähigen Fischen, Karpfenbesatz in Gewässern in die dieser Fisch nicht reingehört (und damit Zerstörung der auch für Angler interessanten Hecht/Schleien Gewässer), oft keine Rücksichtnahme auf sensible Uferbereiche und Müll hinterlassen sind nur einige Tatsachen, die sich nicht wegargumentieren lassen.


|good:


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denk ich ans Angeln in Deutschland (respektive hier Duisburg), in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht...



Bleib doch locker Thomas! Die Angler die denn nicht mehr angeln dürfen, können sich doch denn als Ausgleich für den Naturschutz am und im Wasser einsetzen - ohne zu angeln versteht sich !
Mal sehen wie viele von den heute noch angelnden (wie sagen sie immer : selbsternannten) "Naturschützern" das denn auch machen, wenn sie nicht mehr fischen dürfen. Die Menschen aus den anderen Naturschutzverbänden machen das ja bereits ....


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hi, volle Zustimmung zu Ralles Posting, bis auf den einen Satz.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Krieg haben die Angler jedenfalls unwiderruflich verloren, da ist nichts mehr zu retten oder zu reparieren.




Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Ich befürchte, dass Ralle auch mit diesem Satz recht hat, hoffe aber immer noch, dass nicht...

Und solange werde ich Rosinante weiter satteln und gegen Verbanditen-, Vereins-, Behörden-, Gesetzgeber- und Gutmenschenwindmühlen anreiten...


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Zur info fur alle Angler welche in Duisburg an einem Gewaesser der Stadt Duisburg fischen.
Gestern ist die JHV des Stadtverband der Sportfischer Duisburg gewesen, welcher die 6 Seenplatte bewirtschaftet. Der Vorsitzende hat im Alleingang den Vertrag unterzeichnet.
Dieses er der Mitgliederversammlung mitgeteilt. 
www.stadtverbandduisburg.de/index.php?bgcolor=0


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Wer solche Präsis hat, braucht keine Petra mehrt......


----------



## Norbi (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer solche Präsis hat, braucht keine Petra mehrt......



Oder...Wer solche Präsis hat,will keine Angler mehr:r


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Der Vorsitzende hat im Alleingang den Vertrag unterzeichnet.
> Dieses er der Mitgliederversammlung mitgeteilt.



Mein Beileid zu solchen Experten.:banghead:


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

@Carp1970
 Wie war seine Begründung und die Reaktionen aus der JHV?
 Berichte doch gern etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (26. März 2015)

mmaier1 schrieb:


> Die Versammlung hat ihn doch gewählt und befähigt, Entscheidungen zum Wohle des Vereins zu treffen- also sollten doch alle mit seiner Entscheidung einverstanden sein#6



Ja da hast du recht, hierzu muss man wissen, dass bei diesem Verband einiges in der Vergangenheit passiert ist , bis Oktober 2014 hat dieser einen Notvorstand nach BGB gehabt.



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Carp1970
> Wie war seine Begründung und die Reaktionen aus der JHV?
> Berichte doch gern etwas ausführlicher.



Begründung|bigeyes
ein Verein (Karpfenangler/ Junger Vorstandsmitglieder) hatte einen Antrag gestellt, dieser wollten die Versammlung abstimmen lassen.
Da man aber schon unterzeichnet hatte hinfällig.

Der Vorsitzende hat dies mit einem Szenario der Angst begründet. Man würde dann keinen neuen Pachtvertrag nach 2017 erhalten.#q

Ein weiteres Vorstandsmitglied fing mit der EU Wasserrahmrichtlinie an, auch völlig hergeholt.

Über die Folgen hat man garnicht gesprochen.

Da das Thema dann erledigt gewesen ist.|abgelehn

Ach, man beschwert sich noch #rdarüber, dass sich kein Verein bei diesem Verband gemeldet hat nach einem Rundschreiben, naja nicht zu verdenken bei der Fachkompetenz.:vik:


----------



## DUSpinner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo Carp1970,

da dieser Verband  eine Zeit nur einen Notvorstand hatte warum hast du oder andere junge und dynamische Angler sich bei der letzten Wahl nicht zur Verfügung gestellt um etwas zu bewirken?


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo Carp1970,
> 
> da dieser Verband  eine Zeit nur einen Notvorstand hatte warum hast du oder andere junge und dynamische Angler sich bei der letzten Wahl nicht zur Verfügung gestellt um etwas zu bewirken?



Hatte ich gerne gemacht, aber ich habe schon einige Ehrenamter unterandere in der Fischerei.
Da ich noch einen Beruf habe fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Habe mir neulich den Hafenschein für die Duisburger Häfen geholt. Nichts von einem Abknüppelgebot.

Der Ausgeber erzählte mir, dass ja prinzipiell maßige Fische entnommen werden müssten. Auf meine Frage, wo denn das steht und auf welchen Gesetzestext ich mich beziehen müsste, wusste er auch keine Antwort.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Ausgeber erzählte mir, dass ja prinzipiell maßige Fische entnommen werden müssten. Auf meine Frage, wo denn das steht und auf welchen Gesetzestext ich mich beziehen müsste, wusste er auch keine Antwort.



Wundert dich das wirklich?

Als weiser Mann hätte er besser
geschwiegen als so einen halbgaren Pauschalmist unter die Leute bringen zu wollen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hat ja nix mit Gesetz zu tun...

Daher konnte er das auch nicht beantworten - so gerecht sollte man sein..

Sondern dass die Vereine, die den Mist freiwillig und ohne Not im Pachtvertrag unterschrieben haben, welcher auch von der Fischereibehörde so abgesegnet wurde, nun den Mist auch durchsetzen müssen, wenn sie weiter pachten wollen.


----------



## Rumelner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mal zur Klärung was Carp1970 hier zum besten gibt. Er hatte alle Vereine an einen Runden Tisch gebeten, keiner kam. Frage wieso nicht. Antwort die meisten Duisburger Vereine wissen wo die Inkompetenz zu Hause ist. Nicht beim Stadtverband der Sportfischer,sondern beim Vorstand ASC Kruppsee. Schwimmen in der Sechs Seen Platte Störe? Nein aber wie man hört beim ASC.
Gehört dieser Fisch in Stehende Gewässer ist er heimisch. Wenn ich doch kompetent bin passiert mir als Vorstand sowas nicht.
Weiter wer ist Fischereiberater? Es wurde im Bezirk Duisburg gewählt Carp1970 ist es mit nicht geworden.
Angriff auf den Stadtverband. Nach Aufruf an die Vereine sich bitte zu melden tat sich nichts. Der SVB setzte sich trotzdem für sie ein indem er dafür sorgte das dass Datum im Nachtrag für alle Vereine von 1.1.14 auf 1.1.16 geändert wurde. Es hatten bis dahin 5 Vereine diesen Nachtrag unterschrieben auch wohl welche aus dem Rhfv.  Hallo Carp1970 was meinst Du warum sich unser Verein von Dir los gesagt hat. Soll ich mehr über deine Inkompetenz schreiben? Vieleicht liest hier ja auch die Rfg.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Zickereien unter euch sind uns Lesern eigentlich ziemlich wumpe.
 Fakten zu der Duisburger Geschichte sind aber umso mehr interessant. Du schreibst:


Rumelner schrieb:


> ... Datum im Nachtrag für alle Vereine von 1.1.14 auf 1.1.16 geändert wurde. Es hatten bis dahin 5 Vereine diesen Nachtrag unterschrieben auch wohl welche aus dem Rhfv....


Das bedeutet, dass die zwingende Entnahme steht, jedoch erst ab 2016; verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Rumelner (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo Leute, steht doch in Eurer Gewässerordnung, da steht alles drin was an dem Gewässer für den Ihr den Erlaubnisschein erworben habt dürft oder nicht.

Selber lesen nicht alles erzählen lassen.

Ich halte ich an die Gewässerordnung und den Kodex, jeder geangelte Fisch wird verwertet.
Es sei denn er unterliegt dem Mindestmaß oder Schonzeit.

Was Ihr nicht gern esst, isst vieleicht Euer Nachbar oder Verwandter gern.

In diese Sinne Petri Heil.#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rumelner schrieb:


> Ich halte ich an die Gewässerordnung und den Kodex, jeder geangelte Fisch wird verwertet.
> Es sei denn er unterliegt dem Mindestmaß oder Schonzeit.
> 
> Was Ihr nicht gern esst, isst vieleicht Euer Nachbar oder Verwandter gern.


 
Das kannst du gern tun. Die Frage ist aber, was passiert, wenn jemand für den gefangenen Kaulbarsch keine Verwendung hat.


----------



## jkc (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rumelner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, steht doch in Eurer Gewässerordnung, da steht alles drin was an dem Gewässer für den Ihr den Erlaubnisschein erworben habt dürft oder nicht.
> 
> Selber lesen nicht alles erzählen lassen.



Tja, ist so ne Sache, zunächst mal denke ich, dass momentan kaum eine 2016er Gewässerordnung einzusehen ist, trotzdem würde ich mir vielleicht schon Gedanken über Alternativen machen wollen, wenn es denn drin stünde.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es für mich unrund, so ein Wissen halbherzig in den Raum zu werfen um nachher ein Geheimnis draus zu machen.
Sich erzälen / zeigen lassen, was man denn vielleicht mal mit Interesse lesen könnte, fände ich jetzt nicht so verwerflich...

Grüße JK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rumelner schrieb:


> Ich halte ich an die Gewässerordnung und den Kodex, jeder geangelte Fisch wird verwertet.



Schön für dich,beantwortet aber  die vorhergehende Frage nicht wirklich.

@Naturliebhaber
Richtig,da winkt die nächste Problembaustelle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



Rumelner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, steht doch in Eurer Gewässerordnung, da steht alles drin was an dem Gewässer für den Ihr den Erlaubnisschein erworben habt dürft oder nicht.
> 
> Selber lesen nicht alles erzählen lassen.



Wieder eine halbherzige Erzählung.

Nicht alle die hier diskutieren, haben diese Gewässerordnung weil sie schlicht dort nicht angeln. Dennoch ist die Thematik von übergeordnetem Interesse.
Bisher konnte niemand, ich wiederhole niemand, belegen, was nun genau in der Gewässerordnung steht. 

Ich nehme an, von Dir werden wir das auch nicht erfahren, weils schlicht nicht drinsteht.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Mit Posting Nr. 1 einen anderen Boardkollegen anblasen und dann mit Nr. 2 


Rumelner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, steht doch in Eurer Gewässerordnung, ...


nur noch heisse Luft kommen zu lassen,
ist aber ein ganz schwacher Auftritt!

Wenn du Fakten und sachlich etwas zu dem Thema liefern kannst, dann gern her damit. Aber so... #d


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

Hallo Leute sorry, nach reiflicher Überlegung gehe ich auf sowas nicht ein.
  Sorry ich für die Änderung.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zickereien unter euch sind uns Lesern eigentlich ziemlich wumpe.
> Fakten zu der Duisburger Geschichte sind aber umso mehr interessant. Du schreibst:
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass die zwingende Entnahme steht, jedoch erst ab 2016; verstehe ich das richtig?



 Ja, aber dies hat nur der Stadtverband für die 6 Seenplatte gemacht. 
  Grund ist, da diese die Gewässerordnung geändert werden muss, die Vereins und ihre Fischereiaufseher in Kenntnis gesetzt werden müssen.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Duisburg: Abknüppelgebot im Pachtvertrag*

*Info*
 Hallo Duisburger Angler, |wavey:
  wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, musste die Behörde nochmal aktiv werden. :vik:
  Hier könnte es die Möglichkeit geben, die Änderungen in den Pachtverträgen zu entschärfen.:vik:
  Dazu müssten aber dann auch alle 17 Vereine, welche ein Pachtvertrag mit der Stadt Duisburg haben sich an einem Tisch setzten.:c
  Also informiert eure Vorstände, bringt euch ein damit für in Duisburg ein für die Angler positives Pachtverträge ab 2018 zustande kommen.:vik:
  Denkt dran, es stehen noch weiter Einschränkungen im Raum.#6
  Weitere Infos bitte PN#6


----------

